# سلسلة باباوات الاسكندرية منذ مارمرقص الرسول



## FADY_TEMON (30 نوفمبر 2009)

1# مرقس الرسول (55 ـ 68) ( البطريرك الأول )
# إنيانوس: (62 ـ 84)
# ميليوس الأول (84 - 96)
# كردونوس الأول  : (96 ـ 106)
# إبريموس الأول  106-118).
# يسطس الأول (121 - 131).
# أومانيوس الأول  129-141).
# مرقيانوس: (141-152).
# كلاديانوس152-166).
# اغربينوس (167 - 178)
# يوليانوس178-188).
# ديمتريوس الكرام (191 - 232)
# ياراكلاس (232 ـ 248).
# ديونيسيوس: (248 ـ 264).
# مكسيموس264-282).
# ثاؤنا (282م ـ 300)
# بطرس خاتم الشهداء302-311).
# أرشيلاوس311-312).
# أليكسندروس 311-312).
# أثـناسـيوس الرسـول312-328).
# بطرس الثاني373-379).
# تيموثاوس الاول379-385).
# ثاوفيلس 385-412).
# كيرلس الأول (423 - 444)
# ديوسقورس الأول (444-457)
# تيموثاوس الثاني (457-477)
# بطرس الثالث (477-489)
# أثناسيوس الثاني (489-496)
# يوحنا الأول (496-505)
# يوحنا الثاني (505-516)
# ديوسقورس الثاني (516-517)
# تيموثاوس الثالث (517-535)
# ثيودوسيوس الأول (535-567)
# دوروثيوس (567-569)
# دميان (569-605)
# أنستاسيوس (605-616)
# أندرونيكوس (616-622)
# بنيامين الأول (622-661)
# أجاثو (661-677)
# يوحنا الثالث (677-688)
# اسحاق (688-689)
# سمعان الأول (689-701)
# اسكندر الثاني (702-729)
# قوزماس الأول (729-730)
# تاوضروس الثاني (730-742)
# ميخائيل الأول (743-767)
# مينا الأول (767-775)
# يوحنا الرابع (776-799)
# مرقص الثاني (799-819)
# يعقوب (819-830)
# سمعان الثاني (830)
# يوسبيوس الأول (831-849)
# Khail II (849-851)
# قوزماس الثاني (851-858)
# شنودة الأول (859-880)
# Khail III (880-907)
# جبرائيل الأول (910-921)
# قوزماس الثالث (921-933)
# مقاريوس الأول (933-953)
# ثيوفيلوس الثاني (953-956)
# مينا الثاني (956-974)
# افرام (975-978)
# فيلوثيوس (979-1003)
# زخاري (1004-1032)
# شنودة الثاني (1032-1046)
# خريستودولوس (1047–1077)
# كيرلس الثاني (1078–1092)
# ميخائيل الرابع (1092–1102)
# مقاريوس الثاني (1102–1131)
# جبرائيل الثاني (1131–1145)
# ميخائيل الخامس (1145–1146)
# يوحنا الخامس (1146–1166)
# مرقص الثالث (1166–1189)
# يوحنا السادس (1189–1216)
# كيرلس الثالث (1235–1243)
# أثناسيوس الثالث (1250–1261)
# يوحنا السابع (1261–1268)
# جبرائيل الثالث (1268–1271)
# يوحنا السابع (اعيد) (1271–1293)
# ثيودوسيوس الثالث (1300–1320)
# يوحنا الثامن (1320–1327)
# بنيامين الثاني (1327–1339)
# بطرس الخامس (1340–1348)
# مرقص الرابع (1348–1363)
# يوحنا العاشر (1363–1369)
# جبرائيل الرابع (1370–1378)
# متى الأول (1378–1408)
# جبرائيل الخامس (1408–1427)
# يوحنا الحادي عشر (1428–1453)
# متى الثاني (1453–1466)
# جبرائيل السادس (1466–1475)
# ميخائيل السادس (1475–1477)
# يوحنا الثاني عشر (1480–1483)
# يوحنا الثالث عشر (1483–1524)
# جبرائيل السابع (1526–1569)
# يوحنا الرابع عشر (1573–1589)
# جبرائيل الثامن (1590–1601)
# مرقص الخامس (1610–1621)
# يوحنا الخامس عشر (1621–1631)
# متى الثالث (1631–1645)
# مرقص السادس (1645–1660)
# متى الرابع (1660–1676)
# يوحنا السادس عشر (1676–1718)
# بطرس السادس (1718–1726)
# يوحنا السابع عشر (1727–1745)
# مرقص السابع (1745–1770)
# يوحنا الثامن عشر (1770–1797)
# مرقص الثامن (1797–1810)
# بطرس السابع (1810–1852)
# كيرلس الرابع (1854–1861)
# ديمتريوس الثاني (1862–1870)
# كيرلس الخامس (1874–1928)
# يوحنا التاسع عشر (1929–1942)
# مقاريوس الثالث (1942–1944)
# يوساب الثاني (1946–1956)
# كيرلس السادس (1959–1971)
#117 شنودة الثالث (1971–الحاضر)

كل يوم هذكر معلومات عن كل واحد علي حداه..بالترتيب ..لكن بعضهم لم يذكر عليهم شئ






ومن موقع الانبا تكلا هيمنوت
إن عدد البطاركة الذين جلسوا على الكرسي المرقسي منذ أيام      مارمرقس الرسول حتى      اليوم 117      بطريركاً      (بابا).
# تم عمل أكثر من تقسيم لقسم      الآباء البطاركة الأقباط:
1-     جدول أسماء الآباء البطاركة      حسب التسلسل التاريخي
2-      جدول أسماء الآباء البطاركة      بالترتيب الأبجدي للأسماء
3-      جدول أسماء الآباء البطاركة      حسب الاسماء المكررة (مع ملحق لتوضيح     الأسماء المترادفة مثل ميخائيل = خائيل، يوأنس =      يوحنا.. إلخ)
4- جدول البطاركة حسب القرون:      بطاركة القرن الأول -      بطاركة القرن الثاني -      بطاركة القرن الثالث -      بطاركة      القرن الرابع -      بطاركة القرن الخامس -      بطاركة القرن السادس -      بطاركة القرن      السابع -      بطاركة القرن الثامن -      بطاركة القرن التاسع -      بطاركة القرن العاشر -      بطاركة القرن الحادي عشر -      بطاركة القرن الثاني عشر -      بطاركة القرن الثالث عشر      - بطاركة القرن الرابع عشر -      بطاركة القرن الخامس عشر -      بطاركة القرن السادس      عشر -           بطاركة القرن السابع عشر -      بطاركة القرن الثامن عشر -      بطاركة القرن      التاسع عشر -      بطاركة القرن العشرون.
5- بطاركة بالأسماء:          بطاركة باسم متكرر مرة واحدة -          بطاركة باسم ألكسندروس -          بطاركة باسم أثناسيوس -          بطاركة باسم بنيامين -          بطاركة باسم بطرس -          بطاركة باسم ديمتريوس -          بطاركة باسم ديسقوروس -          بطاركة باسم غبريال -          بطاركة باسم خائيل -          بطاركة باسم كيرلس -          بطاركة باسم قزمان -          بطاركة باسم مكاريوس -          بطاركة باسم متاؤس -          بطاركة باسم ميخائيل -     بطاركة      باسم مينا -          بطاركة باسم مرقس -          بطاركة باسم شنوده -          بطاركة باسم سيمون -          بطاركة باسم ثيؤدوسيوس -          بطاركة باسم تيموثاوس -          بطاركة باسم يوأنس -          بطاركة باسم يوساب.
6-     جدول البطاركة      حسب مدة الجلوس على الكرسي المرقسي
وستجد أيضاً في الجدول التالي      تفاصيل مدة الحبرية حسبما هو متاح في السيرة (سنة "س" - شهر "ش" - يوم "ي")،      وهي أرقام تقريبية حسب التواريخ.
# برجاء ملاحظة أنه قد يوجد      بعض الاختلافات في التواريخ..  وقد حاولنا وضعها جميعها..  وسوف نعمل      على تدقيق البحث تباعاً..  وإذا لاحظت بعض الأمور التي ينبغي تعديلها، أو      ما يبدو متناقضاً في نسخ السير المختلفة،      فبرجاء تنبيهنا إلى ذلك لنعمل على      ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مارمرقص الرسول ..البطريرك الاول ..55-68







مار *مرقس* أو مرقص وبالعبرية "מרקוס ماركوس" ويطلق عليه اسم مرقس البشير، كان الكاتب للسفر الثاني من العهد الجديد إنجيل مرقس ولذلك يلقب بالانجيلي. يعتبر بحسب التقليد الكنسي القبطي البطريرك الأول (55 ـ 68) للكنيسة القبطية الاورثوذكسية.
ويظهر المسيح في الإِنجيل الذي دوَّنه مرقس بمظهر المُخَلّصِ الذي جاء ليفدي الإِنسان. فبدافع محبته الفائقة، نراه ينهمك في اَعمال الرحمة؛ فيسدُّ حاجة الإِنسان، ويخفِّف من أَحزانه، ثم يبذل نفسه فدية عنه. ومن هنا تركيز مرقس على معجزات المسيح أكثر من تركيزه على تعاليمه.
وينتهي هَذا الإِنجيل إلى الحديث عن نهاية الزمان وما سيحدث عند رجوع المسيح ثم يسرد الاَحداث المتعلِّقة بآلام المسيح وموته وقيامته وصعوده إلى المجد، ويؤكِّد على مساندة المسيح لتلاميذه فيما هم ينشرون البشارة في العالم أَجمع.
ليبيا كانت أول موطن لدعوة النصرانية في القارة الإفريقية، على يد القديس مرقص القادم من صحبة المسيحاليونان ، ثم انطلق ليضع ال الأولى للأرثوذكسية في مصر ، لكنه سريعًا ما عاد إلى ليبيا ثانية بعدما لفظته الفرعونية الوثنية في مصر، ولعدم معرفته بلغتهم، ولمطاردة السلطات له، وليموت في مصر. عبر 


تختلف الروايات عن ولادة مرقس منهم من يقول ولد مرقس في درنة والبعض إقليم مارماريكا ( طبرقشحات . قورينا باقليم برقة في المدن الخمسة الغربية (بنتابوليس سيرين) في ليبيا. حاليا ) ومنهم من يقول في 
ابن أخـت برنابا.
أقيم العشاء الأخير في بيته.
خروجه مع بولس وبرنـابا ثم رجـع (أع 13:13 )
في الرحـلة الثانية خرج مع برنابا إلى قبرص.
جاء إلى مصر سنة 55 م وكرز فيها.
أسس في مصر الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وقد كان أول بطريرك لها.
رسم إنيانوس أسقفا.
قتل سنة 68 م.
 *جسد القديس مار مرقس*

سُرق جسد القديس مار مرقس الرسول من الإسكندرية وذهبوا به إلى إيطاليا . لكن إستعادت الكنيسة القبطية جسده عام 1968 في أيام البابا كيرلس السادس
في صباح الأربعاء 26 يونيو 1968 احتفل بإقامة الصلاة على مذبح الكاتدرائية المرقسية ، وفى نهاية القداس حمل البابا كيرلس السادس رفات القديس مارمرقس إلى حيث أودع في مزاره الحالى تحت الهيكل الكبير في شرقية الكاتدرائية​


----------



## maroo maroo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى
الموضوع جميييييييل
ربنااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> ميررررسى
> الموضوع جميييييييل
> ربنااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااااركك



ميرسي يا مارو وتبعيني بقي 
​


----------



## نونوس14 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى بجد موضوع جميل ومعلومات اجمل انا فعلا كنت محتاجة اعرفهم وبنعمة المسيح تكمل الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

البابا إنيانوس (حناينا): (62 ـ 84)








كان إسكافيا أصلح حذاء مار مرقس.
 هو أول أسقف رسمه القديس مرقس الرسول، والبابا الثاني لكرسي الإسكندرية. كان ابنًا لوالدين وثنيين، وكان يعمل إسكافيًا.
إذ دخل القديس مرقس الإسكندرية وجال في شوارعها تهرأ حذاؤه، فأعطاه لأنيانوس ليصلحه. وإذ كان يغرز فيه المخرز نفذ إلى الجهة الأخرى وجرحه، وصرخ من الألم باليونانية: "إيسثيؤس" أي "يا الله الواحد". للحال أمسك القديس مرقس ترابًا من الأرض وتفل عليه ثم وضعه على الجرح وشفاه باسم السيد المسيح. تعجب أنيانوس من ذلك فبدأ القديس مرقس يبشره بالإله الواحد، فآمن هو وأهل بيته، وتعمدوا باسم الثالوث القدوس والابن والروح القدس.
فتح أنيانوس بيته ليضم فيه المؤمنين، وكان ملازمًا تعليم الرسول مرقس. وإذ عزم الرسول أن ينطلق إلى الخمس مدن الغربية أقامه أسقفًا على الإسكندرية عام 64م، فظل يبشر أهلها ويعمدهم سرًا. تحول بيته إلى كنيسة، وبقيّ يخدم حوالي 22 سنة.
عاصر هذا البابا العديد من الأباطرة الرومان وهم : نيرون وجاليا وأونون وفيتليوس وفيسبسيانوس وتيطس وتنيح في عصر دوماتيوس.
تنيح بسلام في 20 هاتور من سنة 86م،​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي جدا يا فادي

ربنا يعوضك 

بس معلش هانقلة للقسم الانسب المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي جدا يا فادي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك
> 
> بس معلش هانقلة للقسم الانسب المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​



ميرسي يا فراشة ..ومدام أنسب يبقي أحسن
​


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*اولا بشكرك يا فادي علي الموضوع القيم دا *
*وفعلا هيفيد الجميع لانه قيلي اللي يعرف معلومات عن البابوات دول *
*بشكرك علي المجهود الرائع *
*ربنا يباركك*
*متابعه*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *اولا بشكرك يا فادي علي الموضوع القيم دا *
> *وفعلا هيفيد الجميع لانه قيلي اللي يعرف معلومات عن البابوات دول *
> *بشكرك علي المجهود الرائع *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *متابعه*​



العفو يا ميرو ..وتبعي بقي ونستفيد عشان في معلومات حقيقي أول مرة أعرفها بجد ..
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 
وفعلا كان نفسى اعرف اسماء البابوات 
احلى تقييم لك يا فادى على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> وفعلا كان نفسى اعرف اسماء البابوات
> احلى تقييم لك يا فادى على هذا الموضوع القيم



ربنا يخليكي ...واتمني تكوني استفادتي وتبعي معايا ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميليوس الأول (84 - 96)


أسم البطريرك القبطى البابا الـ 3 ينطق بالعربية بعدة طرق هي :ميليوس - افيليوس- مليانوس و كان أسمه قبل أن بطريركيته مليانوس وابيليوس .

لما رقد سلفه البابا الأنبا إنيانوس البطريرك 2 اختير هذا الأب بطريركًا و تمت السيامة في 4 كيهك - أول ديسمبر 83 للميلاد وأصبح ميليوس البابا القبطى رقم 3 وذلك بعد أستشهاد مرقص الرسول ووفاة انيانوس في شهر كيهك بعد سنة 84 م وذلك في السنة الخامسة عشر من ملك دوماتيانوس بن اسباسيانوس أمبراطور روماو بإجماع آراء الشعب.
ورقد هذا البابا أول توت سنة 96م​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كردونوس الأول  : (96 ـ 106)

أسم البطريرك القبطى البابا الـ 4 ينطق بالعربية بعدة طرق هي : كروذونوس - كرودونوس - كرتيانو - كرديانو
كان ممن عمدهم مرقس الرسول لما رقد سلفه الأنبا ميليوس الأول البطريرك 3 اختير هذا الأب بطريركًا و تمت السيامة في 7 توت - 5 سبتمبر 95 للميلاد
عاصر الأمبراطور دومتيانوس والأمبراطور نوفا و الأمبراطور تراجان وفى عهد تراجان إزداد عدد المسيحيين بالأسكندريه
كان أستشهادة في 21 بؤونه - 15 يونيو 106 م في عهد تراجان، وقد خلا الكرسى المرقسى من بعده ثلاث سنوات نظراً لشدة الضيق والأضطهاد وعدم تمكن الشعب المسيحى من إختيار البطريرك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

إبريموس الأول  106-118)


تعمد من يد مار مرقس الرسول وهو أحد الثلاثة الذين رسمهم مرقس الرسول قسوسا مع الأسقف إنيانوس البطريرك الثاني وكان ناسكا عفيفا حسن الأفعال تولي الكرسي الرسولي في 22 بؤونه ( 16 يونيو سنة 106 م ) وكانت الكنيسة في مدة رئاسته في سلام .http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الباباإبريموس_الأول(بابا_الإسكندرية)#cite_note-0

الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية تاريخ النياحة 3 مسرى - 27يوليو 118 للميلاد مدة الأقامة على الكرسي 13 سنة و شهرا واحدا و 12 يومـا محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة الكنيسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية
الملوك المعاصرون تراجان و هدريانوس​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يسطس الأول (121 - 131).


كان هذا القديس قبل رسامته رجلاً فاضلاً عالماً. تعمد مع أبيه وأمه وآخرين على يد القديس مرقس الرسول. رسمه القديس انيانوس البابا الثانى شماساً فقساً وعينه للوعظ. حالما انتقل البابا إبريموس وقع اختيار الشعب على هذا الأب الفاضل الحكيم الذي كان ناظرًا لمدرسة الإسكندرية، فتمت رسامته رئيسًا انتخب بطريركاً خلفاً للبابا إبريموس و تولي الكرسي الرسولي في 13 توت - 6 أغسطس 118 للميلاد. فترك وظيفته الأولى وهي رئاسة المدرسة اللاهوتية وعهد بها إلى أومانيوس، وأخذ هو يهتم بمسئولية وظيفته الجديدة، فخدم فيها بكل أمانة، ورعى شعب الله أحسن رعاية. وقد جعل أهم أغراضه تبشير الوثنيين وجذبهم إلى المسيحية، فنجح في عمله وتنصّر منهم على يديه عدد عظيم. 
الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية تنيح 12 بؤونه -6 يونيو 129 للميلاد أقام على الكرسي مدة 10 سنوات و 10 أشهر محل أقامتة مدة الرئاسة الكنيسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية 
عاصر الملك هدريانوس​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أومانيوس الأول  129-141).

أحد رجال الإسكندرية الأتقياء، خلف يسطس في رئاسة مدرسة الإسكندرية، كما خلفه في البطريركية. لا نعرف عن أقواله أو كتاباته شيءًا، لكنه عرف العفة وعاش بتولا، رسمه البابا إبريموس شماساً ، فأقام في هذه الخدمة عشر سنين. لما قدم القديس يسطس البابا السادس ، ورأى نجاحه وتدينه وعلمه رسمه قساً و وكل إليه تعليم المؤمنين بكنيسة الإسكندرية وتدبيرهم وتهذيبهم على مبادئ الدين الصحيح.
انتخب بطريركاً خلفاً للبابا يسطس و تولي الكرسي الرسولي في 11 أبيب - 7 يوليو 129 للميلاد.http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الباباأومانيوس_الأول(بابا_الإسكندرية)#cite_note-0
ترك وظيفته الأولى وهي رئاسة المدرسة اللاهوتية وعهد بها إلى مرقيانوس. اشتهر بسيامة عدد كبير من القسوس للخدمة في الكرازة المرقسية، أرسلهم إلى كل جهات القطر المصري والنوبة والخمس مدن الغربية لنشر الإيمان المسيحي. في عهده اشتد اضطهاد أدريان على المسيحيين فنال كثير من الأقباط إكليل الإستشهاد.
لما قدم هذا الأب بطريركاً ، وسلم أمر الكنائس وتعليم المؤمنين إلى الأب مرقيانوس ـ الذى صار خلفاً له فيما بعد ـ أما هو فقد كان مداوماً على رد الضالين من الخطاة.
الوطن الأصلي الأسكندرية أقام على الكرسي مدة 12 سنة و 3 أشهر محل أقامتة مدة الرئاسة الكنيسة المرقسية بالأسكندرية تنيح في 10 بابه - 7 أكتوبر 141 للميلاد.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز يا فادى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ممتاز يا فادى
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسي يابن الملك ..ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرقيانوس: (141-152)

لم يستدل علي بيانات ..*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كلاديانوس152-166).

 اغربينوس (167 - 178)

لم يستدل علي بيانات لهم 

 يوليانوس178-188)
     يوليان المرتد
يوليانوس الجاحد







ولد يوليانوس في النصف الثاني من سنة 331 في ميسية على الدانوب. ابن يوليوس ابن قسطنديوس الأول كلوروس. وهو أخو غالوس لأبيه كما أن والده يوليوس أخا قسطنطين الأوليوسابيوس اسقف نيقوميذية المناضل في سبيل الآريوسية 

وضع يوليانوس ثلاثة كتب ضد المسيحية "ضد الجليليين" طعن فيها في ألوهية السيد المسيح وشكّك في أقواله وتعاليمه ومعجزاته. رد البابا كيرلس الأول علي افكار الإمبراطور يوليانوس في مصنفاته العشرة التي كانت موضع فخر الشباب الوثنيين باعتقاد أنها هدمت أركان الدين المسيحي . فقام البابا كيرلس بالرد عليها و فام بمناوئة أصحاب الفكر غير الارثوذكسى حتى تمكن من قفل كنائسهم و الاستيلاء علي أوانيها.

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ديمتريوس الكرام (191 - 232)



كان كراما.
وكان متزوجا.
رؤية عنقود العنب.
خلافه مع أوريجانوس على طريقة تحديد موعد عيد القيامة
وضـع تقويـم الكـرامة ( لتحديد موعد عيد القيامة)
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ياراكلاس (232 ـ 248)



تلميذ أوريجانوس.
صار مديرا للاكليريكية (مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية).
أول من دعي *بابا*.
 ولد في مدينة الإسكندرية من أبوين وثنيين صارا فيما بعد مسيحيين وأدخلا ابنهما ياروكلاس المدرسة اللاهوتية ليدرس العلوم بها، فتتلمذ هو وأخوه للعلامة أوريجينوس، مع أنه كان يكبر عنه في السن. درس الأفلاطونية الحديثة قبل معلمه أوريجينوس، على يدي أمونيوس السقاس​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ديونيسيوس: (248 ـ 264)






يعتبر ديونيسيوس "أحد أعظم شخصيات التاريخ الكنسي" ،لقبه القديس أثناسيوس "معلم الكنيسة الجامعة" كما دُعي "ديونيسيوس الكبير" بسبب ما عاناه من ضيقات محتملاً ذلك في شجاعة وثبات، ولغيرته على الكنيسة. كان فيلسوف وثنيا. اشترى من عجوز كراسة من رسائل بولس، وطلب غيرها فأرشدته للكنيسة فآمن. كان تلميذ أوريجانوس و مدير الإكليريكية. تحـمل اضطـهادات كثـيرة وسجن، ونفي، ثم عاد للكرسي. رد على بدع كثيرة.

يما بين 249 م - 251 م أثار الإمبراطور دقيوس الاضطهاد ضد المسيحيين فألقوا القبض على أوريجانوس وعذبوه تعذيبا شديداً فوضعوا طوق حديدي في يده وربطت قدماه في المقطرة ، وضربوه واحتمل الآلام في شجاعة منقطعة النظير ثم أطلق سراحه بعد ذلك. وفى عام 254 م مات بعد فترة قصيرة متأثراً بآلامه وجراحاته وكان قد بلغ من العمر 69 م وقد أرسل له البابا ديونسيوس البطريرك الـ 14 رسالة عن الاستشهاد يشجعه فيها على احتمال المشقات وأظهر تعاطفه معه​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مكسيموس264-282).

لم يستدل علي بيانات 

ثاؤنا (282م ـ 300)



عالما وديعا.
أول مـن بنـى كنيسـة فـي الإسكندرية. (كانوا المسيحيون يصلون من قبل في السراديب).
كتب رسـائل إرشاد لحاشية دقلديـانوس بالتـزام الأمانة والسـلوك المسيحي ليتمجد الله.


​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بطرس خاتم الشهداء302-311)






قديس في الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه الشرقية و الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه المشرقية والكنيسة الكاثوليكيه .
كان أبواه تقيان خائفين من الله ولكنهما لم يرزقا ولداً. تشفعت أمه صوفيا زوجة الكاهن الإسكندري ثيؤدوسيوس، بالقديس بطرس الرسول في الخامس من شهر أبيب ( عيد استشهاد القديسين بطرس وبولس ) وفى تلك الليلة ظهر لها بطرس وبولس وأعلماها أن الرب قد قبل صلاتها وسوف يعطيها ولداً تسميه بطرس ، وأمرها أن تمضى إلى البطريرك ليباركها ولما استيقظت أخبرت زوجها وذهبت للبابا فصلى وباركها .
بعد قليل رزقت بهذا القديس وفى كمال سبع سنين سلموه للبابا ثاؤنا كصموئيل في العهد القديم فصار له كابن خاص وألحقه بالمدرسة اللاهوتية فتعلم وبرع في الوعظ ، ثم كرسه البابا شماساً فقساً.[1]
على سرير موته وأوصى البابا ثاؤنا زعماء الكنيسة أن يكون الأب بطرس خلفاً له على الكرسى المرقسى وهو ما فعلوه.
جلس على الكرسى المرقسى أول أمشير 18 للشهداء - 25 يناير 302 للميلاد لمدة الأقامة على الكرسي : 9 سنوات و 10 أشهر تاريخ النياحة : 29 هابور 28 للشهداء - 25 نوفمبر 311 للميلاد

بدأ البابا بطرس خدمته كبطريرك وسط عاصفة الاضطهاد العنيفة التي أثارها الإمبراطور دقلديانوس وشريكه مكسيميانوس. لكن ما أرهق البابا بحق هو الانقسام الداخلي الذي خلقه مليتيسأسقف ليكوبوليس (أسيوط). يبدو أن هذا الأسقف بخر للأوثان، ولما أراد البابا تأديبه رفض، فعقد البابا مجمعًا بالإسكندرية وجرده، أما مليتوس فأخذ موقف العنف إذ صنع انشقاقًا وضم إليه بعض الأساقفة، بل وعند سجن البابا ذهب إلى الإسكندرية وصار يرسم كهنة بالإسكندرية. هذا ما ذكره القديس أثناسيوس، أما القديس أبيفانيوس فيقول أن مليتوس أخذ موقف العنف من المرتدين بسبب الاضطهاد الراجعين، رافضًا توبتهم خاصة الكهنة، أما البابا فأراد أن يبقى الباب مفتوحًا لكل نفسٍ راجعة، مكتفيًا بتقديم التأديب. وقد سُجن البابا بطرس ومليتوس، وبسبب الخلاف وضعا ستارة بينهما داخل السجن حتى لا ينظر بعضهما البعض، فقد فضل البابا أن يخسر الأسقف ومن معه عن أن يفقد الراجعين إلى الله بالتوبة رجاءهم. عُرضت قضية هذا الانشقاق الميلاتي في المجمع المسكوني بنيقية عام 325م، إذ بلغ عدد التابعين لمليتوس 28 أسقفًا، وقد تساهل المجمع معه، إذ قبله كأسقفٍ شرعيٍ في حدود إيبارشيته على ألا يسيم أساقفة أو كهنة فيما بعد، أما الذين سبق فسامهم من الكهنة فيُعاد تثبيتهم من جديد ويعملوا تحت سلطان أسقف الإسكندرية. وفي حالة احتياج أسقفية ما إلى أسقف تعاد سيامة أحد الأساقفة الذين سامهم مليتوس، كما أمر المجمع ألا يُسام أسقف في المستقبل دون حضور ثلاثة أساقفة على الأقل واشتراكهم في السيامة. مع آريوس خطورة الانشقاق المليتي أن آريوس منكر لاهوت السيد المسيح (سبق الحديث عنه في عرضنا لسيرة البابا أثناسيوس) قد وجد في هذا الانشقاق فرصته، إذ انضم إليه ليس من جهة الفكر اللاهوتي وإنما من جهة معاندته ضد الكنيسة.
في أيامه ظهر أريوس المخالف ، فنصحه القديس فلم يقبل فحرمه ومنعه من شركة الكنيسة.

استدعى البابا تلميذيه الكاهنين أرشلاوس والكسندروس وأخبرهما أن الأول سيعتلي الكرسي من بعده، يخلفه الثاني، قبض رسل الملك مكسيميانوس الوثنى على البابا ... و قطعوا رأسه بحد السيف بعد أن صلى قائلاً : " ليكن بدمى انقضاء عبادة الأوثان ، وختام سفك دماء المسيحيين " وقد سمعت عذراء قديسة كانت بالقرب من المكان صوتاً من السماء ويقول : آمين .
تعيد الكنيسة بنياحته في التاسع والعشرين من شهر هاتور​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أرشيلاوس311-312).

 أليكسندروس 311-312).

لم يستد علي بيانات 

أثـناسـيوس الرسـول312-328).

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27531
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بطرس الثاني373-379).

توالت الأيام امتدت الشيخوخة إلى الأنبا أثناسيوس بطل الأرثوذكسية وحامى الإيمان القويم وحين علم بالروح أن ساعته قد حانت اراد أن يسلم الوديعة التي انتمنه عليها الله إلى إنسان يستطيع أن يحافظ عليها من الاضطهادات الكثيرة التي تواجها لذلك اتجه فكرة إلى تلمذة بطرس لأنه كان واثقا من محبته وإخلاصه . وكان بطرس قد تشبع بتعاليم معلمه الأرثوذكسية وجرأته في مواجهة أى اضطهاد فرد : وكان الإمبراطور ، أن ذاك هو فالنس الوالى للآريوسين فلما علم بان المصريون انتخبوا بطرس الثانى خليفة لبابا هم الراحل استشاط غضب وأرسل إلى واليه في الإسكندرية يأمره بخلع الأنبا بطرس الثانى وتنصيب لوسيوس الآريوسى مكانه وكذلك أمر بأن ترافق لوسيوس كتبيه عسكرية من الجنود الرومانية إلى الإسكندريه واقتحمت هذه الكنيسة الكبير واشهدوا سيوفهم أمام المصليين فسالت دماء الكثيرين دفاعا عن كنيستهم وباباهم الذى استطاع أن يغادر الكنيسة ( الكاتدرائية ) إلى قصر مهجور على شاطئ البحر وعاشت الإسكندرية مرة أخرى فترة من أجلك فترات تاريخها ولقد أرسل وإلى الإسكندرية رسالة إلى الإمبراطور أن جنوده لم يستطيعون القبض على البابا الإسكندرى فأمر الإمبراطور بنفى جميع أساقفة مصر ما لم يقبلوا التعاون مع لوسيوس الآريورسى وفى شهر مايو 378 م إذا كان الإمبراطور فالنس مشغولا بمقابلة سكان شمال أوروبا رجع البابا بطرس إلى الإسكندرية وجلس مره أخرى على كرسى البطريرك مرة ثانية فاشتكى لوسيوس إلى الإمبراطور الذى لم يلتفت إليه لانشغاله وسقط الإمبراطور فالنس في الحرب فتخلفه ثيئودوسيوس الذى اظهر حبه بوجوده اتجاه البابا بطرس وطلب منه أن يرعى كنيسة القسطنطينية والتي كانت تحتاج إلى عناية فائقة نتيجة تأثير الآريوسية عليها فقبل البابا بطرس هذا الطلب وأرسل صديقه البار غريغوريوس النيزينزى ليكون أسقفا عليها واستمر البابا بطرس بعد ذلك مواظب على رعاية شعبة حتى أتم جهاده وتنيح في 20 أمشير سنة 97 ش وفى شهر فبراير 380 م​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2009)

* شكرا ليك فادى

بجد موضوع ائع

متاااااااااااااااابعة

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> * شكرا ليك فادى
> 
> بجد موضوع ائع
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا طاسوني .. خليكي معانا متبعة ومنورانا ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا

للمعلومات الرائعه جدا

والمفيده

الرب معاكم​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> 
> للمعلومات الرائعه جدا
> 
> ...



العفو يا نهيسي ..نورت الموضوع​


----------



## dominic (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*


سلام المسيح معك يا أخ فادي 
و أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على كل كلمة أنت كتبتها , فبالفعل معلومات مهمة جدا و معزية أيضا .

لي ملحوظة صغيرة و هي أن المعلومات بخصوص مرقيان الواردة في الصفحة الثانية و المداخلة رقم 20

تحتاج للمراجعة بخصوص التواريخ و الأحداث . فربما كان هناك خلطا بين شخصيتين .

أشكرك 


*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 ديسمبر 2009)

dominic قال:


> *
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح معك يا أخ فادي
> ...



أسف علي الخلط ... مارقيان كان من الاباطرة الرومان ..وليس من باباوات الاسكندرية الغلط كان بس تداخل اللينكات ..متشكر أوي يا دومنيك ..علي الملحظة المهمة ..وهطلب من أحد المشرفين التعديل حالاً 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 ديسمبر 2009)

تيموثاوس الاول379-385)

لم يستدل علي بيانات 

ثاوفيلس 385-412)







حطم وحوّل معابد إلى كنائس، ومنهم متحف مكتبة الإسكندرية والسرابيوم (معبد لعبادة سرابيس وفي الوقت نفسه المكتبة الأخت الصغرى لمكتبة الإسكندرية). شجع عصابات المسيحيين على تدمير المعابد الوثنية (ومعها المكتبات الفلسفية الغنوصية) وعلى قتل الوثنيين رغم إرسال الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الأول رسالة إليه تسمح له بتحويل المعابد إلى كنائس ولكن تنهاه بشدة عن قتل الوثنيين.
بنى أديرة كثـيرة منه دير المحرق بأسيوط.
اشترك سنة 398 فـي رسامة يوحنا ذهبي الفم بطريرك القسطنطينية.
حرم تعاليم أوريجانوس والتابعين لها [الاخـوة طوال القامة] بعد تأييده لهم لعدة سنين.
يُعتقد أنه ناهض النسطوريين.
حرّم يوحنا ذهبي الفم 403 م لقبوله الأخـوة طـوال القامة، وكان ذلك تنفيذاً لقرار سينود البلوط الذي حضره ثيوفيلس مع ابن أخيه وخليفته كيرلس الأول، ثم ما لبث أن ندم فيما بعد.
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 ديسمبر 2009)

كيرلس الأول (423 - 444)


كان ابن أخت ثاوفيلس (بابا الإسكندرية) (رقم 23) وتربي عند خاله في مدرسة الإسكندرية وتثقف بعلومها اللاهوتية والفلسفية اللازمة للدفاع عن الدين المسيحي والأيمان الأرثوذكسي أرسله خاله إلى دير القديس مقار في البرية فتتلمذ هناك علي يد المعلم صرابامون وقرأ له سائر الكتب الكنسية وأقوال الآباء وروض عقله بممارسة أعمال التقوى مدة من الزمان .

ثم بعد أن قضي في البرية خمس سنوات أرسله البابا ثاؤفيلس إلى الأب سرابيون الأسقف فازداد حكمة وعلما وتدرب علي التقوى. وبعد ذلك أعاده الأسقف إلى الإسكندرية ففرح به خاله كثيرا ورسمه شماسا وعينه واعظا في الكنيسة الكاتدرائية وجعله كاتبا له.

ولما توفى خاله البابا ثاؤفيلس في 18 بابه سنة 128 ش (15 أكتوبر 412 م) أجلسوا هذا الأب خلفه في 20 بابه128 ش ( 17 أكتوبر سنة 412 م ) ووجه عنايته لمناهضة العبادة الوثنية والدفاع عن الدين المسيحي وبدأ يرد علي افكار الإمبراطور يوليانوس في مصنفاته العشرة التي كانت موضع فخر الشباب الوثنيين باعتقاد أنها هدمت أركان الدين المسيحي . فقام البابا كيرلس بالرد عليها، وقام بمناوئة أصحاب الفكر غير الارثوذكسى حتى تمكن من قفل كنائسهم و الاستيلاء علي مقتنياتها الذهبيه ثم أمر بطرد اليهود من الإسكندرية فقام قتال وشغب بين اليهود والمسيحيين وتسبب عن ذلك اتساع النزاع بينه و بين الوالي. من خلال عداوته لاوريستيس يرتبط اسم كيرلس الأول باغتيال هيباتيا الفيلسوفة و الرياضية الافلاطونية المحدثة التي كانت على علاقة طيبة باوريستيس. 

ولما قام نسطور بنشر فكره بان العذراء هي وادلة المسيح و ليست والدة الإله.اجتمع لاجله مجمع مسكوني مكون من مائتي أسقف بمدينة أفسس في عهد الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الثاني الشهير بالصغير فرأس القديس كيرلس بابا الإسكندرية هذا المجمع وناقش نسطور وهدده بالحرم والإقصاء عن كرسيه أن لم يرجع عن آرائه وكتب حينئذ الإثنى عشر فصلا عن الإيمان الارثوذكسى رافضا فكر نسطور وقد خالفه في ذلك الأنبا يوحنا بطريرك أنطاكية وبعض الأساقفة الشرقيين منتصرين لنسطور ولكنهم عادوا إلى الوفاق بعد ذلك وانتصر كيرلس علي خصومه وقد وضع كثيرا من المقالات والرسائل شارحا فيها " أن الله الكلمة طبيعة واحدة ومشيئة واحدة وأقنوم واحد متجسد " وحرم كل من يفرق المسيح أو يخرج عن هذا الرأي ونفي الإمبراطور نسطور في سنة 435 م إلى البلاد المصرية وأقام في أخميم حتى توفي في سنة 440 م .
ومن أعمال البابا كيرلس شرح الأسفار المقدسة و في نهاية حياته مرض قليلا وتوفى بعد أن أقام علي الكرسي الإسكندري إحدى وثلاثين سنة وثمانية شهور وعشرة أيام.
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ديوسقورس الأول (444-457)

البابا رقم 25، وعميد المدرسة اللاهوتية بالإسكندرية وكان مساعدا لكيرلس الأول بابا الإسكندرية المسمى بعمود الدين. رافق كيرلس الأول إلى المجمع المسكوني الثالث الذي انعقد في أفسس حيث راقب ووعي نتائج ومواقف بعض الأساقفة تجاه الكنيسة المصرية. رسم بابا الأسكندرية رقم 25 عام 444 في عهد الإمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الثاني. وفي عهده انشقت الكنائس الشرقية عن الكنيسة الرئيسية في المجمع المسكوني بخلقيدونية في 28 يوليو 451، مما أدى إلى نفيه وتعذيبه حتى استشهد عام 457. الكنائس الشرقيّة  القبطيّة والأرمنيّة والسريانيّة) تعتبر البابا ديوسقورس الأول قديسا
في هذا اليوم من سنة 451 م توفي ديوسقورس، الخامس والعشرون من باباوات الإسكندرية في جزيرة گانگراالمجمع المسكوني الخلقدوني بأمر الملك مارقيان ، رأى جمعا كبيرا من أساقفة يبلغ عددهم ستمائة وثلاثين أسقفا، فقال ما هو الذي تنقصه الأمانة حتى اجتمعت هذه الجماعة العظيمة ؟ فقالوا له ان هذه الجماعة اجتمعت بأمر الملك ، فقال ان كان هذا المجمع بأمر السيد المسيح ، فأنا أحضره ، وأتكلم بما يتكلم به الرب على لساني وان كان قد اجتمع بأمر الملك ، فليدبر الملك مجمعه كما يريد ، وأذ رأى أن لاون بطريرك رومية قد علم أن للمسيح طبيعتين ومشيئتين من بعد الاتحاد ، انبرى لدحض هذا المعتقد الجديد فقال "ان المسيح واحد ، هو الذي دعي إلى العرس كإنسان ، وهو الذي حول الماء خمرا كإله ، ولم يفترق في جميع أعماله" ، واستشهد بقول البابا كيرلس "ان اتحاد كلمه الله بالجسد ، كاتحاد النفس بالجسد ، وكاتحاد النار بالحديد ، وان كانا من طبيعتين مختلفتين ، فباتحادهما صارا واحدا" . ، كذلك السيد المسيح ، مسيح واحد ،. ورب واحد ، طبيعة واحدة ، مشيئة واحدة . فلم يجسر أحد من المجتمعين في المجمع أن يقاومه وقد كان فيهم من حضر مجمع أفسس الذي اجتمع على نسطورمارقيان Marcian والملكة بولكيريا Pulcheria ، أنه لم يخالف أمركما في الأمانة إلا ديوسقورس بطريرك مدينة الإسكندرية . فاستحضراه هو والمتقدمين في المجمع من الأساقفة ، واستمروا يتناقشون ويتباحثون إلى أخر النهار ، والقديس ديسقورس لا يخرج عن أمانته ، فشق ذلك على الملك والملكة ، فأمرت الملكة بضربه على فمه ، ونتف شعر لحيته ، ففعلوا ذلك ، فاخذ الشعر والأسنان التي سقطت ، وأرسلها إلى الإسكندرية قائلا : هذه ثمرة الإيمان ، أما بقية الأساقفة فانهم لما رؤوا ما جرى لديوسقورس ، وافقوا الملك ، لأنهم خافوا أن يحل بهم ما حل به، فوقعوا بإيديهم على وثيقة الاعتقاد بان للمسيح طبيعتين مختلفتين مفترقتين ، فلما علم ديوسقورس ، أرسل فطلب الطومس Tome ( أي الإقرار الذي كتبوه ) زاعما أنه يريد أن يوقع مثلهم ، فلما قرأه كتب في أسفله بحرمهم وحرم كل من يخرج عن الأمانة المستقيمة ، فاغتاظ الملك وأمر بنفيه إلى جزيرة غانغرا ، ونفى معه القديس مقاريوس أسقف إدكو ، واثنان آخران ، وظل المجمع بخلقيدونية . Gangra مدافعاً عن الإيمان الأرثوذكسي . وذلك أنه لما دعي إلى  وأعلموا الملك 
ولما مضوا بالقديس ديوسقورس إلى جزيرة غانغرا Gangra، قابله أسقفها مظهرا الاستخفاف بشأنه والاستهانة بشخصه ، لأنه كان نسطورياً ، غير أن الله أجرى على يد القديس ديسقورس آيات وعجائب كثيرة فأطاعوه كلهم وبجلوه. وأما القديس مقاريوس رفيقه في المنفى فقال له القديس ديسقورس أنت لك إكليل في الإسكندرية . ثم أرسله مع أحد التجار المؤمنين إلى هناك وفيها نال الشهادة . أما القديس ديوسقورس . فقد واصل جهاده في جزيرة غانغرا حتى تنيح عام 457 ودفن هناك.
لما علم الأقباط في مصر بموته تشاوروا مع رجال الدين وانتخبوا تيموثاوس الثاني تلميذ ديوسقورس ليصبح البابا الجديد. وأصبحت تلك الطريقة في انتخاب باباوات الإسكندرية هي المتبعة في اختيار كل باباوات الإسكندرية بدون تدخل من البطاركة البيزنطيين.
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 ديسمبر 2009)

البابا كيرلس الاول ..





​


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اسجل متابعتى  فادى   لموضوعك الجميل 

وبعد اذنك 
نقلتة باسمك للمنتدى الاخر الذى اكتب فية 

الحوار الكنسى 


http://www.copticforum.net/kzsno-zbiadnui-jzbluzei-zbuishni/5404.htm#post23704


لو تتضايق ممكن الغية فورا هناك

كمان 

صورة استايل توقيعك مميزة جدا وتعجبنى كثيرا 

باقى اشوف تراتيلك 

شكرا فادى على هذا الموضوع البحثى الشيق


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> اسجل متابعتى  فادى   لموضوعك الجميل
> 
> وبعد اذنك
> نقلتة باسمك للمنتدى الاخر الذى اكتب فية
> ...



أكييييد مفيش مانع ..وياريت تتبعي معايا ..وتكملي موضوعك ..متشكر اوي ليكي ولزوقك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك ..صليلي لاجلي كتتتير اوي عشان محتاج صلواتك ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تيموثاوس الثاني (457-477)

قداسة البابا تيموثاوس *الثاني *بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكنيسة القبطيه رقم 26 (457 -479) بعد وفاة البابا ديوسقورس الأول انتخب في 16 مارس 457م في الإسكندرية البابا تيموثاوس الثانى (الشهير بأوريلُّوس) خليفة وتمكن في عهد الإمبراطور "باسيليسكوس" من عقد مجمع عام آخر في أفسس سنة 475م (يلقبه البعض مجمع أفسس الثالث) حضره 500 أسقف. هذا المجمع حرم تعاليم أوطيخا وتعاليم نسطور ورفض مجمع خلقيدونية. وقد وقّع على قرار هذا المجمع 700 أسقف شرقى. [1].
احب البابا تيموثاوس الثاني الحياة الهادئة فالتحق بدير بالقلمون حيث مارس الحياة التعبدية الهادئة في نسكٍ شديد مع دراسة للكتاب المقدس وكتابات الآباء. سامه البابا كيرلس الكبير قسًا على كنيسة الإسكندرية، فداوم على الخدمة وتعليم الشعب في عهدي الباباكيرلس الأول والبابا ديوسقورس[2]
أدان البابا تيموثاوس الثاني هرطقة أوطاخي وطومس لاون و أعلن رفضه لبدعتهم تمامًا. و أوضح بكل قوة أن كنيسة الإسكندرية بريئة من الفكر الأوطيخي
أعاد البابا رفات سلفه القديس ديسقورس إلى مدينته بالإسكندرية، وتفرغ لرد كل نفس تائهة وتثبيت الإيمان والاهتمام بكل احتياجات شعبه حتى رقد بعد أن قضى على الكرسي 22 سنة و11 شهرًا.


و كانت نياحه البابا تيموثاوس الثاني في 12 أمشير​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بطرس الثالث (477-489)


سيامته بطريركًا:

كان الأب بطرس كاهنًا بمدينة الإسكندرية، تلميذًا للقديس ديسقورس وصديقًا لخلفه الأنبا تيموثاوس الثاني، وإذ تنيح الأخير اُنتخب الأب بطرس بابا للإسكندرية (27) عام 477م، وقد حمل غيرة معلمه البابا ديسقورس على استقامة الإيمان. موقف زينون منه اغتصب زينون عرش القسطنطينية من الإمبراطور باسيلكوس، وإذ كان مناصرًا للخلقيدونيين لم يحتمل سيامة البابا بطرس الثالث بكونها تمت دون تصريحٍ منه، خاصة وأن البابا بدأ عمله البابوي بعقد مجمع بالإسكندرية فيه جدّد حرمان لاون وطومسه، فحسب زينون ذلك تحديًا شخصيًا له، وللحال أصدر أمره بنفيه، وإقامة بطريرك دخيل يحتل الكرسي. اختفي البابا لمدة خمس سنوات، كان خلالها يسند شعبه بالرسائل بينما قاطع الشعب البطريرك الدخيل تمامًا.




بين البابا ويوحنا التلاوي:

فكر بعض المصريين في المناوشات التي كثيرًا ما تحدث بين الأباطرة والكنيسة المصرية بسبب تدخل الأباطرة في أمور الكنيسة الدينية الداخلية، وفي جرأة تقدم وفد منهم تحت رئاسة رجل يدعى يوحنا التلاوي ( نسبة إلى تلا بالمنوفية ) وسار إلى الإمبراطور يرجوه ترك الحرية للأقباط في اختيار بطريركهم. التقى الوفد بالإمبراطور، فحسب الأخير أن يوحنا التلاوي فعل ذلك ليختاروه بطريركًا، فأقسم يوحنا أنه لا يقصد ذلك، وأنه لا يقبل ذلك حتى إن طلب الكل منه ذلك، عندئذ استجاب لطلبة الوفد. غير أن الوفد عاد وبعد قليل مات الدخيل فرشح يوحنا نفسه للبطريركية وبعث رسائل للأساقفة والإمبراطور يعلمهم بذلك، وبتدبير إلهي وصلت الرسالة إلى أسقف روما قبل وصولها إلى أكاكيوس أسقف القسطنطينية وإلي الإمبراطور، فغضب الإمبراطور ومعه أكاكيوس كيف أخطر يوحنا أسقف روما قبلهما، واتفق الاثنان على إعادة البابا بطرس إلى كرسيه. أرسل أسقف روما خطابًا للإمبراطور يعلن فيه سروره باعتلاء يوحنا الكرسي، فأجابه الإمبراطور، قائلاً: "ان هذا الإنسان لا يستحق هذه الكرامة السامية لأنه حنث بيمينه"، وأصدر الإمبراطور أمره بإعادة البابا الشرعي واستبعاد يوحنا عن الإسكندرية.




بين البابا وأكاكيوس:

اتصل البطريرك أكاكيوس بأصدقاء البابا بطرس الذين في القسطنطينية يعلن رغبته في عودة الشركة بين كنيستي الإسكندرية والقسطنطينية، ففرح البابا بطرس جدًا، وتبادل مع أكاكيوس 14 رسالة قبل أن تتم المصالحة، وكان البابا بطرس حريصًا على التمسك بوديعة الإيمان، موبخًا إياه على انحيازه للخلقيدونية. جاء في رسالة لأكاكيوس: [أشرق علينا يا سراج الأرثوذكسية، وأنر السبيل لنا نحن الذين ضللنا عن الإيمان المستقيم. كن لنا مثل استفانوس أول الشهداء (أع 7 : 60)، واهتف نحو مضطهديك، قائلاً : "لا تحسب لهم يا رب هذه الخطية"]. وجاء في إحدى رسائل البابا بطرس : [صلِ وصمّ بكل اجتهاد، وأنا أصوم وأصلي معك ومن أجلك، فنرفع كلانا طلبتنا إلى الله باسم الكنيسة الجامعة.]، وقد جاء رد أكاكيوس: [الآن يتهلل قلبي لأنك قبلت أن تشاطرني ما أحمله من أعباء ثقيلة، وإنني أشكر الله الذي هيأ لي فرصة التوبة بصلاتك ومنحني القوة بأصوامك معي وعني. وأنا فرحٌ لأنني سأحظى بالدخول معك إلى الحضرة الإلهية، فأرجو منك الآن أن ترسل إلينا بعض آباء الصحراء وبعض العلمانيين الموثوق بأرثوذكسيتهم لكي يرافقونا في زيارة نزمع أن نقوم بها للإمبراطور لنتحدث إليه بشأن إبرام الصلح بين جميع الكنائس، فنسعد بتثبيت السلام في كنيسة ملك السلام]. وقد تحقق ذلك بإرسال بعض آباء البرية والأراخنة الأتقياء ليحضروا مجمعًا انعقد في القسطنطينية أصدر منشورًا يسمى " منشور زينون " أو " هيوتيكون " أي " كتاب الاتحاد"، يعلن العقيدة الأرثوذكسية. في هذا المنشور أُعلن جحد تعاليم أريوس ونسطور وأوطيخا، وقبول تعاليم مجامع نيقية والقسطنطينية وأفسس، وتعاليم القديس كيرلس الكبير. تم تبادل الرسائل بين البابا بطرس ومار أكاكيوس وكاد مشروع " كتاب الاتحاد" ينجح ويرد للكنيسة في العالم وحدتها، لولا تصرف البعض، ففي مصر تزعم يعقوب أسقف صا ومينا أسقف مدينة طاما حملة ضد البابا بطرس حاسبين في هذا التصالح تراجعًا عن الإيمان وتساهلاً مع الخلقيدونيين، لكن البابا عقد مجمعًا بالإسكندرية وأقنع الغالبية العظمى من الأساقفة بقبول هذا المنشور، ولم يشذ إلا قلة يدعون الأسيفايين أي "الذين بلا رأس" لأنهم انفصلوا عن قائدهم الروحي. أما الذي حطم هذا المنشور فهو فيليكس أسقف روما الذي لام أكاكيوس على اشتراكه مع البابا بطرس، وقد أثار زوبعة ضد أكاكيوس، وعقد مجمعًا حرم فيه البابا بطرس ومارأكاكيوس. إذ تنيح أكاكيوس جاء خلفه أوفيميوس الذي قطع علاقته مع الإسكندرية. لكنها عادت من جديد علانية في أيام بطاركة القسطنطينية: أفراويطاوس سنة 491م، وتيموثاوس الأول سنة 511م، وأنتيموس سنة 535م، وسرجيوس سنة 608م، وبيروس سنة 639م، وبولس سنة 643م، وبطرس سنة 652م، وتوما سنة 656م، وثيودورس سنة 666م، ويوحنا سنة 712م.




نياحته:
قضى بقية أيامه يهتم بالعمل الرعوي في هدوء واستقرار حتى تنيح في 2 هاتور سنة 490م، وبعد أن قضى على الكرسي المرقسي ثمان سنوات وثلاثة شهور.​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أثناسيوس الثاني (489-496)

اثناسيوس الثاني البابا الثامن والعشرون كان كاهنًا بالإسكندرية، اشتهر بالصلاح واستقامة الإيمان فسيم بطريركًا بعد نياحة البابا بطرس الثالث، وقد دعي بأثناسيوس الصغير تمييزًا له عن أثناسيوس الكبير (الرسولي). اشترك مع القيصر أنستاسيوس في إعادة السلام في الشرق بوجه عام وفي مصر على وجه الخصوص بعد أن مزق مجمع خلقيدونية الكنيسة، الذي نفي فيه القديس ديسقورس بابا الإسكندرية (25) القائل بأن السيد المسيح له طبيعة واحدة وأنه أقنوم واحد، وأن الاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير. [ إلى وقت قريب كان العالم المسيحي يظن أننا نعتقد بالطبيعة الواحدة، بمعنى تلاشي الطبيعة الناسوتية في اللاهوتية كقول المبتدع أوطيخا، لذا كانوا يدعوننا بالأوطاخيين خطأ ]. عاش البابا أثناسيوس فترة هدوء وسلام حتى تنيح في 20 توت سنة 229 ش، 497 م​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

يوحنا الأول (496-505)
 يوحنا الثاني (505-516)
 ديوسقورس الثاني (516-517)
  تيموثاوس الثالث (517-535)
 ثيودوسيوس الأول (535-567)
 دوروثيوس (567-569)
  دميان (569-605)
  أنستاسيوس (605-616)
  أندرونيكوس (616-622)

لم يستدل علي بيانات
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بنيامين الأول (622-661)


وُلد في قرية بيرشوط (كفر مساعد التابعة لإيتاي البارود بالبحيرة) من عائلة غنية متدينة. أحب الحياة الرهبانية فالتحق بأحد الأديرة الواقعة في منطقة الإسكندرية. تتلمذ على يديْ ناسك شيخ يدعى ثيوناس حيث أصبح راهبا وكاهنا.

*عاصر ثلاث حقبات مختلفة:*


الفتح الفارسي لمصر (623-628)
عودة الحكم البيزنطي من جديد (628-640)
الفتح الإسلامي لمصر (640) 
 ظل يدافع عن الكنيسة من المتاعب حتى توفى في 662مhttp://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بنيامين_الأول_(بابا_الإسكندرية)#cite_note-2​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أجاثو (661-677)
 يوحنا الثالث (677-688)
 اسحاق (688-689)
 سمعان الأول (689-701)
 # اسكندر الثاني (702-729)
  قوزماس الأول (729-730)
 تاوضروس الثاني (730-742)
 ميخائيل الأول (743-767)
  مينا الأول (767-775)

لم يستدل علي بيانات
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

يوحنا الرابع (776-799)

انقضت خمسة عشر شهرًا بعد نياحة البابا مينا الأول قبل أن يجتمع الأساقفة معًا في الإسكندرية لاختيار من يخلف البابا الراحل. ولما اجتمعوا رؤوا أن يصوموا ويصلوا استلهامًا للروح القدس، وبينما هم يصلون قام شماس شيخ واقترح اسم راهب مشهود له بالتقوى ورخامة الصوت اسمه يوأنس، وكان يعيش في دير الأنبا مقاريوسمحمد المهدي. الكبير. ومع ما امتاز به هذا الراهب من فضائل فقد رأى بعض الأساقفة أن يلجؤوا إلى القرعة الهيكلية في الانتخاب، وعلى ذلك اختاروا راهبين آخرين وكتبوا الأسماء الثلاثة، كلاً على ورقة، ووضعوا معها ورقة بيضاء، ثم اشتركوا معًا في إقامة ثلاثة قداسات. وكانوا كلما انتهوا من إقامة صلوات القداس يطلبون إلى ولدٍ صغيرٍ أن يسحب ورقة من الأربع ورقات الموضوعة على المذبح، وفي المرات الثلاثة كانت الورقة تحمل اسم الراهب يوأنس. فلم يسع الأساقفة والأراخنة إلا أن يختاروا الراهب يوأنس، وتمت رسامته سنة 776م، وذلك في عهد خلافة ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مرقص الثاني (799-819)
  يعقوب (819-830)
  سمعان الثاني (830)
  يوسبيوس الأول (831-849)
  Khail II (849-851)
  قوزماس الثاني (851-858)

لم يستدل علي بيانات
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شنودة الأول (859-880)


نشأ في البتانون، وترهب بدير القديس مقاريوس، و عُيّن قمصًا على كنيسة الدير

أختير بعد قليل للبطريركية بتزكية الشعب والأساقفة واعتلى الكرسي في 13 طوبة 576ش الموافق 8 يناير859م. في كنيسة القديس أبي سرجة، في خلافة المتوكل. سنة 

كانت بداية حبريته فترة خير وسلام للكنيسة، إذ كان الوالي عبد الواحد بن يحي إنسانًا عادلاً أحسن معاملة المصريين جميعًا على السواء. ولكن بعد أربع سنوات تغيّر الوالي وأتى من بعده ولاة أتراك معينين من قِبَل الخلفاء العباسيين، فنالته هو والشعب شدائد كثيرة واضطهادات عظيمة.

في عام 861م صار يزيد واليًا على مصر، فأمر البابا أن يدفع خمسة آلاف دينارًا كل عام. وإذ لم يكن ممكنًا للبابا دفع هذا المبلغ هرب واختفى في أحد الأديرة البعيدة. صار الوالي ينهب الكنائس ويسلب الكهنة ويهين الشعب

 فاضطر البابا أن يُسلّم نفسه للوالي، فطلب منه الوالي دفع سبعة آلاف دينارًا، فأخذ الأساقفة والكهنة يجدون في جمع المبلغ من الشعب فلم يستطيعوا أن يجمعوا سوى أربعة آلاف دينارًا سلّموها للبابا، فسلّمها للوالي وتعهد بدفعها سنويًا إن أطلقه.

في عام 866م تولّى كرسي الخلافة المعتزّ بالله، فاختار البابا الأرخن ساويرس والأرخن إبراهيم ليبسطا الأمر عليه، وكيف ذاقت مصر المرّ والعلقم لجور ولاتها وظلم حكّامها ويرجواه أن يترفق ببلاده ويقيم العدل. أحسن الخليفة استقبالهما وأجاب مطلبهما وأمر بإعادة الأراضي والكنائس والأديرة وأواني المذبح المسلوبة. كتب البابا عدة صور من هذا القرار وبعث به إلى أساقفة القطر معلنًا الشكر للّه ومادحًا الخليفة.

إذ استتب الملك في مصر لأحمد بن طولون كان يتوهم أن البابا في إمكانه أن يقاومه لذا كان يتحين الفرص لاضطهاد المسيحيين.ادعى راهب أن البابا يعرف علم الكيمياء وعنده من الذهب والفضة ما لا يُحصى. وأخر اشتكى البابا لدى ابن طولون بأنه يجمع الأموال بالاختلاس ويبدّدها. فقبض عليه الوالي ومعه جماعة من الأساقفة وقيّدهم وساقهم إلى بابيلون وأمر أن يُطاف بهم في الشوارع ليكونوا موضوع سخرية وهزء للناظرين. وأخيرًا أُلقي في السجن لمدة شهر، ولم يستطيع الراهب أن يُثبت اتهامه ضد البابا بل اضطر أن يعتذر عما حدث فسامحه. رجع الراهب إلى شره وذهب إلى الإسكندرية يضطهد التجار والمسافرين فرفعوا أمره إلى الحاكم الذي أمر بضربه بأعصاب البقر حتى تمزق لحمه ومات.
ادعى راهب آخر بأن البابا ضغط على بعض المسلمين لكي يصيروا مسيحيين ويُرهْبنهم. ذهب بعض الجنود إلى أحد الأديرة وادعوا على بعض الرهبان أنهم كانوا مسلمين وإذ أكدوا أنهم مسيحيون من آباء مسيحيين قبضوا عليهم وأتوا بهم إلى الوالي. هكذا استغل البعض كراهية الوالي للبابا لكي يقدموا اتهامات كثيرة ضده. اتفق راهب شرير مع بعض اليهود على إثارة المسلمين بان البابا يعمل على رد المسلمين إلى المسيحية فقام المسلمون يقتلون الكثير من المسيحيين وينهبون أموالهم وألزموا الوالي أن يضطهد البابا والأساقفة.

حدث مرة أن امتنع المطر عن مدينة مريوط ثلاث سنوات حتى جفّت الآبار وأجدبت الأراضي، فجاء هذا إلى كنيسة القديس أبا مينا بمريوط وقام بخدمة القداس وطلب من الله أن يرحم خليقته، وكان يصلى قائلاً: "يا ربى يسوع ارحم شعبك يليق بغنى رحمتك ليمتلئوا من مسرتك"، ولم ينتهِ من صلاته حتى حصلت بروق ورعود ونزل غيث كالسيل المنهمر حتى امتلأت البقاع والكروم والآبار، فرويت الأرض وابتهج الخلق ممجدين الله صانع العجائب.

قام برحلة رعوية لجميع البلاد المصرية موليًا أديرة الصعيد عنايته الخاصة. حدث عندما كان هذا الأب بالبرية لزيارة الأديرة أن أغار عربان الصعيد على الأديرة للقتل والنهب فخرج إليهم وبيده صليبه، فحين أبصروا الصليب تقهقروا من أمامه وولوا هاربين. وإذ تكرر الأمر وأظهر الرهبان الخوف بنى لهم في كل دير حصنًا منيعًا.
بعد أن عاد إلى مقر كرسيه بعث برسالة الشركة إلى أخيه في الخدمة الرسولية البطريرك الإنطاكي، فلم يكتفِ بطريرك إنطاكية بالرد عليها بل بعث مع رده بالهدايا النفيسة.

كان هذا البابا عالمًا تقيًّا، بذل كل جهده في إزالة البدع والهرطقات من بين المؤمنين. كان بقرية تسمى بوخنسا من قرى مريوط قوم يقولون إن الآلام لم تقع على الجسد حقيقة ولكنها كانت خيالية، فذهب إليهم وأرشدهم فقبلوا نصحه وعادوا إلى الإيمان. وفي أثناء افتقاده لشعبه في صعيد مصر وجد شعب البلينا قد تركا أسقفيهما وصاروا يقولون بموت اللاهوت، فأخذ يوضّح لهم الإيمان الحقيقي من الكتاب المقدس وأقوال الآباء حتى رجعوا في حضن الكنيسة وخضعوا للأسقفين. كان هذا البابا كثير الاهتمام بأمور الكنائس ومواضع الغرباء وكان كل ما يفضل عنه يتصدق به. ولما أكمل سعيه الصالح تنيح بسلام بعد أن أقام على الكرسي المرقسي حوالي إحدى عشرين سنة.​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

Khail III (880-907)
  جبرائيل الأول (910-921)
  قوزماس الثالث (921-933)
  مقاريوس الأول (933-953)
 ثيوفيلوس الثاني (953-956)
 مينا الثاني (956-974)
  افرام (975-978)
  فيلوثيوس (979-1003)
  زخاري (1004-1032)
 شنودة الثاني (1032-1046)
 خريستودولوس (1047–1077)
 كيرلس الثاني (1078–1092)
 ميخائيل الرابع (1092–1102)
 مقاريوس الثاني (1102–1131)
 جبرائيل الثاني (1131–1145)
  ميخائيل الخامس (1145–1146)
 يوحنا الخامس (1146–1166)
 مرقص الثالث (1166–1189)
 يوحنا السادس (1189–1216)​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كيرلس الثالث (1235–1243)

تنيح البابا يوأنس السادس حزنًا على تحوّل أهل الخمس مدن الغربية عن المسيحية، رغم أنه رسم لهم أسقفًا، وقد تنبأ هذا البابا البسيط قبل نياحته بأن أوجاعًا ستحل بالبلاد والعباد، حتى يقيم الرب لهم رجلاً يأتي من حيث لا يدرون، وفعلاً تمّ ما تنبأ به بعد أن ظل الكرسي البابوي شاغرًا بعده لمدة عشرين عامًا.

سعى أبو الفتوح المعروف باسم ابن الميقات العامل في ديوان الجيوش أيام الملك على ترشيح قس اسمه داود، ويُعرَف باسم ابن لقلق من أهل الفيوم، كان متبحّرًا في العلوم الدينية، رغم أن البابا الراحل انتقل وهو غير راضٍ لا عن أبي الفتوح ولا عن داود الذي كان يقيم عنده. ذلك لأنه في أثناء حبرية البابا يوأنس خلى كرسي أثيوبيا وجاء رسول منها يطلب رسامة مطرانًا، فحمل أبو الفتوح إلى الملك العادل مالاً كثيرًا لكي يأمر البطريرك برسامة داود مطرانًا للحبشة، ورد البطريرك أن داود لا يصلح. ولما تنيح البطريرك سعى أبو الفتوح ثانيًا لتقديم داود بطريركًا، واجتمع بجماعة من الكتاب والأراخنة وبعض الأساقفة ولكنه لم يقدر على جمع الكل على رأي واحد رغم أنه استكتب بعض الأساقفة طلبًا إلى السلطان من أجل هذا الهدف، ولم يرضَ السلطان إذ كان يميل إلى ترشيح حبيس إبيار الراهب الذي شفاه من مرض اعتراه، ولكن أبو الفتوح طلب عدم إقلاق الراهب في وحدته. سعى من أهل القاهرة إلى مقر السلطان رجل اسمه أسعد بن صدقة رافضًا فكرة سيامة داود لئلا "يفسد ديننا ويجعل قبط ديار مصر كلهم رومان ويخرج مصر من أيدي المسلمين"، فأرسل الملك الكامل إلى والي مصر يحذره من إقامة داود بطريركًا بغير أمره وإلا شنقه. ولما مات الكامل خرج العادل إلى الإسكندرية فاستأذنه أبو الفتوح في رسامة داود فوافق. في الوقت الذي كان فيه ابن صدقة يدبر الأمر بعدم سيامة داود كان أبو الفتوح مهتمًا بتنفيذ السيامة بعجلة، فأسرع بأخذ داود بن لقلق من القاهرة إلى مصر القديمة في فجر يوم الأحد. وكان قد سبق فحجز الأساقفة في بيته ليقوموا بالسيامة رغمًا عنهم، اعتمادًا على الأمر الذي أخذه من الملك. عاد فتشكك الملك في أمر أبي الفتوح وأرسل جنودًا يستدعون الأساقفة المحجوزين ليقف منهم على حقيقة الأمر. بينما كان أبو الفتوح ومعه داود في طريقهم للسيامة التف حولهم جمع كثير، فهجم الجند عليهم وضربوهم ضربًا مبرحًا. وفرّقوا شملهم وكادوا يفتكون بداود، لكنه هرب واختفى. أسرع الجند إلى كنيسة المعلقة وأمروا الأساقفة بالخروج فورًا من الكنيسة والذهاب إلى القاهرة كأمر الملك ليتحقق جلية الأمر، وإذ سمعوا هذه الدعوة وجدت تجاوبًا في أعماقهم نظرًا لمضايقة داود وأبى الفتوح لهم وإلحاحهم بسرعة السيامة. أعلن أغلب الأساقفة رفضهم لسيامته بينما خاف قلة من أبي الفتوح، وأظهروا رضاهم على السيامة، غير أن أربعة منهم اجتمعوا معًا وحرّموه وتعاهدوا ألا يحضروا سيامته ولو أُرغموا على ذلك. ظل الكرسي البابوي شاغرًا عشرين عامًا تنيح خلالها كثير من الأساقفة الذين عارضوا رسامة داود،

لما رأى الخليفة احتياجه للمال للحروب وما آثرته من إنهاك لأحوال مصر الاقتصادية، ابتدأ رجال الدولة يستميلون الأقباط إلى داود نظير أن تأخذ الدولة المال اللازم على البطريركية من داود وأبي الفتوح في مقابل رسامته بطريركًا. ورغم معارضة الأساقفة وهياج الشعب القبطي عمد داود إلى تبوّء الكرسي البابوي قوة واقتدارًا، واحتفل هو وأعوانه وساروا إلى كنيسة سرجيوس وأدّوا الطقوس الدينية وذلك سنة 1235م رغم صراخ الشعب وصياحهم.

اتخذ داود لنفسه اسم كيرلس الثالث واشتهر بلقب ابن لقلق، وبدأ خدمته برسامة بعض الكهنة والشمامسة دون رسوم لكي يرضى الرأي العام. لكنه فيما بعد أساء التدبير وأظهر شراهة في محبة المال وتحصيله بطرق غير لائقة. فقد باع أكثر من أربعين إيبارشية، أي عيَّن عليها أساقفة بالمال، وأمام احتجاج الشعب على السيمونية عقد مجمعًا من الإكليروس وأعيان الشعب في الكنيسة المعلّقة وأوضح لهم أن هذه الأموال لإيفاء الأموال الأميرية على الكنيسة تجاه الدولة، وأكد لهم امتناعه تمامًا عن السيمونية حال سداد هذه الأموال الأميرية. لسبب غير معروف قبض عليه الملك وألزمه أن يدفع الفًا وخمسمائة دينارًا، فاستغل البابا كيرلس هذا ليُصدر أمرًا إداريًا بضم جميع الأديرة تحت إشرافه مباشرة، وفرض مبالغ سنوية. كما نزع بعض البلاد من إيبارشياتها لتتبعه، وربط عليها عوائد تُدفع له مما كدّر رؤساء الأديرة والأساقفة فتضايقوا من تصرفاته للغاية.

لم يكتفِ ابن لقلق باغتيال حقوق الأساقفة ماديًا وأدبيًا برسامة الكهنة والشمامسة بل طمحت أنظاره إلى بطريرك إنطاكية وحجّته في ذلك وجود كثير من الأقباط في سوريا، وهؤلاء لا يفهمون لغة السريان بأورشليم وقت الصلاة. فعين لأول مرة في تاريخ المسيحية وفي تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية أسقفا لأورشليم مؤكدًا أنها مدينة الملك العظيم، وهي مِلك لجميع الكنائس. وكان أول مطران قبطي لأورشليم هو باسيليوس ويسمى مطران غزة كما يسمى مطران فلسطين وحدود العراق ومقره أورشليم. رد مارأغناطيوس بطريرك إنطاكية على هذا التعدي بأن عيَّن هو من قِبَله مطرانًا لكنيسة أثيوبيا التابعة لسلطان الكنيسة القبطية، وكان مارأغناطيوس ذكيًا إذ اختار مطرانًا أثيوبي الجنسية حتى لا يعترض عليه أحد، وبدأ الشقاق بين الكنيسة القبطية وكنيسة إنطاكية.

زادت أعمال كيرلس الثالث الملتوية عن الحد، فاجتمع أربعة عشر أسقفًا سنة 1239م بكنيسة حارة زويلة واعترضوا على تلك الأفعال، وبعد مداولات كثيرة اضطروا البطريرك إلى عقد مجمع مقدس لإصلاح أحوال الكنيسة..[2] أصدروا مجموعة من القوانين لذلك الهدف في حضور أحد الوزراء الفاطميين في القلعة. رفض البطريرك التوقيع على هذه القوانين أولاً ثم وقّع عليها ضغطًا، ولكنه عاد إلى سالف سياسته السيمونية. تزعم الشعب الثائر في هذه المرة راهب اسمه بطرس ابن التعبان وأرادوا محاكمة البطريرك، ولكن الأساقفة رغم اقتناعهم بعدالة المطلب سيَّجوا حول البطريرك حفاظًا على هيبة الكنيسة والإكليروس، واجتمع الأساقفة في كنيسة العذراء بحارة زويلة حيث تشاوروا معًا وكلفوا الأنبا بولس البوشي بنقل رأيهم إلى البطريرك، وهو الاعتزال إلى أحد الأديرة ريثما تهدأ العاصفة. فأخذ البابا برأيهم واعتزل في دير الشمع وظل معتزلاً حتى تنيح.

و كانت نياحته في 10 مارس سنة 1243م.​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أثناسيوس الثالث (1250–1261)
  يوحنا السابع (1261–1268)
 جبرائيل الثالث (1268–1271)
 يوحنا السابع (اعيد) (1271–1293)
  ثيودوسيوس الثالث (1300–1320)
  يوحنا الثامن (1320–1327)
 بنيامين الثاني (1327–1339)
 بطرس الخامس (1340–1348)
  مرقص الرابع (1348–1363)
  يوحنا العاشر (1363–1369)
 جبرائيل الرابع (1370–1378)
  متى الأول (1378–1408)
 جبرائيل الخامس (1408–1427)
 يوحنا الحادي عشر (1428–1453)
  متى الثاني (1453–1466)
 جبرائيل السادس (1466–1475)
  ميخائيل السادس (1475–1477)
 يوحنا الثاني عشر (1480–1483)
  يوحنا الثالث عشر (1483–1524)
  جبرائيل السابع (1526–1569)
 يوحنا الرابع عشر (1573–1589)
 جبرائيل الثامن (1590–1601)
 مرقص الخامس (1610–1621)
 يوحنا الخامس عشر (1621–1631)
  متى الثالث (1631–1645)
 مرقص السادس (1645–1660)
  متى الرابع (1660–1676)
 يوحنا السادس عشر (1676–1718)​


----------



## asmicheal (6 ديسمبر 2009)

استاذ فادى لا ازال متابعة موضوعك البحثى الشيق 
لكن توجد عبارة تحتاج لمراجعة من حضرتك 
بالمشاركة 47 عهد خلافة محمد المهدى الكبير  نهاية اخر سطر 

وبالنسبة لتراتيل حضرتك 
الصوت قوى ومعبر واهم شيىء احساسك بالترتيل 

ولى لحضرتك عدة مقترحات 
ساكتبها لكن هنا ان شئت 


شكرا لموضوعك الجميل والشيق


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> استاذ فادى لا ازال متابعة موضوعك البحثى الشيق
> لكن توجد عبارة تحتاج لمراجعة من حضرتك
> بالمشاركة 47 عهد خلافة محمد المهدى الكبير  نهاية اخر سطر
> 
> ...



ميرسي ..للمتابعة ..وربنا يعلم ..حقيقي محتاج مساعدتك ...وميرسي علي رأيك لي أحترامه ..
​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ودراسة جميلة شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (7 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع ودراسة جميلة شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك



ميرسي يا دكتور فخري ..نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بطرس السادس (1718–1726)




كان يُدعى مرجان، وُلد في مدينةأسيوط. اشتاق إلى الحياة الرهبانية فالتحق بدير القديس أنبا أنطونيوس بدير العربة حيث أصبح راهبا و سيم قسًا على يديْ البابا يوأنس السادس عشر

بعد نياحة البابا يوأنس السادس عشر رسم بطريركًا للكرازة المرقسية في 17 مسرى 1434ش (21 أغسطس 1718م) ، وكان ذلك في أيام السلطان العثماني أحمد الثالث.

ظل هذا البابا الوقور مجاهدًا في حفظ الكنيسة من المتاعب ، والتعب الخارجي، حتى أسلم روحه الهادئة في يد باريها في 1726 م .[1]​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يوحنا السابع عشر (1727–1745)
 مرقص السابع (1745–1770)
 يوحنا الثامن عشر (1770–1797)

لم يتم العثور علي بيانات
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مرقص الثامن (1797–1810)







*   إنتخاب البابا  *

 *نشأ هذا البابا فى بلدة طما  بمديرية جرجا فى أواسط القرن العشرين وكان أسمه يوحنا , وتربى مثل أقرانه ودرس فى  كتاب بلدته التابع للكنيسة وعندما أصبح شاباً كان يميل إلى النسك والتعبد والصلاة  المستديمة فترهب فى دير الأنبا أنطونيوس ثم أستدعاه البابا السابق ( البابا يوحنا  18 الـ 107) ليقيم معه فى المقر الباباوى ليكلفه ببعض المهمات الكنسية ويقول أبن  المقفع فى تاريخ البطاركة (1) : " لقد رأى الكثير من البلايا والويلات التى قابلت  البابا وشارك المسيحيين الأقباط مصائب هذا الجيل القبطى صاحب الحظ السئ وكان قلبه  ينبض حزنا وقاسى وبسماع الأذن ورؤية العين تلك الأموال التى دفعوها للحكام وقضمت  ظهورهم " *
 *وبعد نياحة البابا يوحنا 18 إختير  بموافقة الأساقفة إلى منصب البطريرك , وكان بعض الأساقفة رشحوا أنفسهم لنوال هذه  الدرجة فأتفقوا جميعاً أن يلجأوا إلى القرعة الهيكلية فوقعت القرعة على الراهل  يوحنا فأتموا رسامته فى كنيسة العذراء بحارة الروم فى يوم ألحد 28 توت سنة 1513 ش  التى توافق 1797 م وذلك فى عصر السلطان سليم الثالث . *
 * الحمــــلة  الفرنسية على مصر وإحتلالهم مصر - *
 *فى يوم الأثنين 18 من شهر محرم سنة  1213 هـ هاجمت جيوش فرنسا مصر بقيادة الأمبراطور العظيم نابليون بونابرت واحتلها  وكان ذلك فى أوائل مدة البابا مرقس , ومكث الفرنسيين ثلاث سنوات ثم رحلوا عن مصر  وعاد حكم الدولة العثمانية وقد عاصر هذا البابا حكم محمد على باشا الخديوى الكبير. *
 * حرق كنيستين  بحارة الروم - إحتراق الميرون - إنتقال المقر الباباوى *
 *وقال أبن المقفع فى تاريخ البطاركة  (2) : " عندما وطأت ارجل الفرنسيين أرض أبو قير والأسكندرية هاج فى القاهرة رعاع  المسلمين وشرعوا يجرعون النصارى كاسات المرارة رغماً عن إجتهاد أمرائهم الذين  أخبروهم بأن هؤلاء المسيحيين من جملة رعايا الدولة وأن من مس شرفهم فقد مس شرف  الدولة نفسها فلم يرهبهم ذلك ولم يخشوا من سطوة نابليون وجنودة الباطشة وذلك أن  هؤلاء لما حابوا المماليك وأنتصروا عليهم وملكوا القاهرة , وظن النصارى أن الجو  المعكر قد صفا لهم (ظنوا أنهم سيستريحون من عناء الإضطهاد الإسلامى ) , فقام معظم  المسلمين شيوخ الجامع الأزهر وتجمعوا فيه وأرسلوا القراء يطوفون فى الأسواق  والحارات مناديين : " فليذهب كل من يوحد الله إلى الجامع الأزهر .. هذا هو يوم  الجهاد فى محاربة الكفار وأخذ الثأر " فهاجت المدينة لذلك وماجت وقفل المسلمين  حوانيتهم وتقلدوا أسلحتهم وأجتمعوا فى الجامع الأزهر ثم جالوا ينهبون بيوت  المسيحيين على أختلاف أجناسهم ويقتلون كل من يصادفوه بغير تمييز بين رجل وأمرأة  والطفل والشيخ , وكان الوجه القبلى الذى صار عادة ملجأ لكل متمرد ومهرباً لكل عاص  ليس بأقل وطأة فإنه لما هرب المماليك أخذوا يعيثون فى الأرض فساداً وينهبون أموال  المسيحيين ظلماً وعدواناً , وما أن ظن المسيحيين أنهم نجوا من تلك المذبحة حتى  وقعوا فى أشر منها وذلك أنه بمجرد أن العثمانيين والإنجليز عندما نقضوا المعاهدة  التى عقدت بينهم وبين الفرنسيين بقيادة كليبر ودار القتال فى المطرية , أنتهز ناصف  باشا  احد القادة العثمانيون فرصة خروج الفرنسيين من القاهرة وأستولى على  القاهرة ومعه مجموعة من المماليك , وأمر بالمناديين أن ينادو فى القاهرة قائلين : "  أنهم غلبوا الفرنجة , وأمر بقتل النصارى " فقاموا بجزر (ذبح) المسيحيين غير مميزين  بين قبطى وسورى وأفرنجى (فرنسى) أو أجنبى فأستدرك عثمان بيك أحد ضباط الأتراك وذهب  إلى ناصف باشا وقال له : " ليس من العدالة أن تهرقوا رغايا الدولة فإن ذلك مخالف  للإرادة السنية " فأمر عند ذلك بإيقاف المسلمين عن قتلهم , وآخر ضيق وشده أصيب بها  الأقباط هو طرد الموظفين الأقباط من دواوين الحكومة وقد حدث ذلك أن الجنرال مينوا  عندما تولى قيادة الجيش الفرنسى بعد قتل كليبر كان معتنقاً الدين الإسلامى ليتزوج  من مطلقة مسلمه أسمها زبيدة وأنجبت له ولداً أسماه مراد سليمان وأطلق على نفسه أسم  مسلم وهو عبدالله جاك مينو , واكن ديوان مصر وقتها مؤلفاً من الأقباط والمسلمين  فطرد الأقباط وأبقى الديوان بالكامل فى يد المسلمين , وعهد إليهم جباية الضرائب ,  وكان فى أيام هذا البابا الرخن العظيم عميد القبط جرجس أبن جوهرى *
 *قال القس منسى يوحنا (2) : " وفى  أيام هذا البابا نكب الأقباط بسبب دخول الفرنسويين مصر , وقاسى هو ذاته مصائب عديدة  بسببها ونقل مركز البطريركية من حارة الروم إلى الأزبكية بالدرب الواسع وقد روى لنا  مؤلف كتاب نوايغ الأقباط ومشاهيرهم تفصيل ذلك نقلاً عن كتاب " عمل الميرون المقدس "  فى أيام بطرس السابع المحفوظ بالدار البطريركية قال : ... فى أيام الأنبا مرقس الـ  108 حرقت كنيستان العليا والسفلى بحارة الروم وكان الميرون الذى عمله موضوعاً فى  موضع واحد بأعلى دهليز الكنيسة السفلى فحرق وكان باقياً من هذا الدهن المقدس فى بعض  الكنائس بمصر القديمة الذى أعد من أيام البابا متاؤس الثانى ومن أيام البابا يوحنا  ال، 16 , وقبل خرق الكنيسة بثمانى سنوات فى رياسة البابا مرقس أنتقلت القلاية  (المقر الباباوى) البطريركية من حارة الروم إلى حارة الأزبكية فى سنة 1515 ش والسبب  فى ذلك لما دخل الفرنسيين مصر حدث للنصارى القباط إهانة كبيرة بسببهم وقاسى من  جراءهم البابا مرقس بسببهم أهوال كثيرة فإنتقل إلى الأزبكية فى المكان الذى بنى فيه  المعلم إبراهيم جوهرى كنيسة كبرى قبل وفاته . *
   الفرنسيين يهدمون دير مار مرقس الأنجيلى بالثغر 
 *وقال القس منسى يوحنا (2) : " وبعد  دخول الفرنيسيس بثمانية عشر شهراً حصلت بينهما وبين العثمانيين الذين بالقاهرة مدة  34 يوماً فى صوم الربعين المقدسة فصلى البابا جمعة البصخة وعيد القيامة فى منظرة  الحوش بجوار الكنيسة لأنه لم يقدر أحد على الخروج منها أو الدخول إليها وحرقت فيها  محلات كثيرة وحدث نهب وكانت شدة عظيمة وقاموا بالثغر وهدموا دير مار مرقس الإنجيلى  الذى بظاهر الثغر وقد مكث الفرنسيين ثلاثين شهراً وبعد ذلك خرجوا , وتم بناء  الكنيسة التى بدأ إبراهيم جوهرى ببناءها , وفى 15 توت سنة 1517 ش كرسها البابا مرقس  على أسم مار مرقس عوضاً على الدير الذى هدمه الفرنسيين بثغر الإسكندرية وقد أضاف  إليها محلات " أ.هـ وقد شيدت الكنيسة بملك المعلميين يعقوب وملطى حيث الآن الكنيسة  الصغرى بالبطريركية .    *
 * عظات البابا  مرقس الثامن لتقويم سلوك القبطى *
 *وضع البابا مرقس الثامن العديد من المواعظ تشبه  بقوانين إصلاح وتقويم سلوك الأقباط ومحاربة العادات الرزيلة ولأصلاح خلل النظام فى  أوقات الصلاة وقال القس منسى يوحنا (3) : " منها عظة عن الذين يتكلمون فى الكنيسة  بغير أدب وأخرى عن دورة الفقراءفى الكنيسة ومما قاله فيها : " أنا أسألكم بلين  المسيح وتواضعه أن تبطل دورة الأطباق ولا يدور الفقراء , فالأطباق يقفون بها فى  الخورس التحتانى وذلك فى وقت التسريح ومثل ذلك الفقراء بجانبهم بأدب ووقار " * 
 * البابا  المعلم *
 *وكان من صفات البابا مرقس الثامن التعليم والوعظ  والإرشاد* *ومما عثر عليه رساله تعزية  لأنسان كان فى شدة وخلص منها يقول فيها (3) : " إن الكتب الشرعية يا ابنى الحبيب  عزى الله قلبك بعزاء الروح القدس المعزى تدعونا إلى تعزية بعضنا بعضاً والعقل  والأدب والمحبة والعادة مجمعة على ذلك فقد صار مستحباً وفرضاً وما هذا إلا لأن  المباشر بذاته الألم والحزن قد يعدم الرأى الصائب عند حلول المصائب أو ينسى الأمر  الواجب لأستيلاء الإكتئاب عليه فيحتاج إلى من يذكره , لذلك كتبت إليك " أ . هـ * 
 *وكان يلقى المواعظ بنفسه ولم ينقطع عن تعليم  شعبه فى فترة رئاسته للكرسى المرقسى - وقد روى عن هذا البابا أنه كان شديد أفهتمام  ببناء الكنائس والأديرة وإصلاح ما تخرب منها .*
 * رسامة مطران  لأثيوبيا *
 *ورسم البابا مرقس الثامن العديد من الأساقفة ,  وقد حدث أن جاء إلى مصر بعض الرهبان والكهنة ومعهم خطاب من ملك أثيوبيا الجديد يطلب  فيه منه أن يرسم لهم مطراناً بدلاً من الأنبا يوساب فرسم مطراناً بإسم مكاريوس  وأرسله مع الكهنة سنة 1521 ش , وأعطاهم كتباً تعليم ومواعظ لأنه سمع أنه يوجد فى  أثيوبيا هراطقة فبعث يهنئ الملك وعظماء الدولة ويثبتهم فى الإيمان الأرثوذكسى  المسيحى القديم *
نياحتـــــة  
 *وكان البابا مرقس الثامن يحب فعل الخير والإحسان  , وقد وصفوه معاصريه أنه كان قصير القامة شديد التقشف واجهته مشاكل كثيره وهموم ,  وكان مصفراً , بسيطاً فى أكله وملابسة .*
 *ومكث البابا فى رئاسة الكنيسة القبطية 13 سنة  وشهرين و 16 يوماً وتوفى فى 13 كيهك سنة 1526ش التى توافق 1810 م وهو أول من دفن فى  مقبرة الباوات بالكنيسة البطريركية بالأزبكية فى الجهة القبلية للكنيسة الكبرى  بجوار مذبح الكنيسة الصغرى التى كرسها على أسم القديس أستفانوس رئيس الشمامسة .*
 *وقد دفن فى يوم 14 كيهك كما كتب خلفه البابا  بطرس السابع .*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بطرس السابع (1810–1852)








* البابا بطرس السابع الشهير بأسم بطرس  الجاولى*



*  أول بابا فى تاريخ كنيسة الأسكندرية كان مطراناً عاما  *

*يدعى البابا  بطرس الجاولى لأنه من قرية الجاولى مركز منفلوط بصعيد مصر , وهى بلدة صغيرة تقع  فى الجبل الغربى ولم يذكر أحد من المؤرخين السنة التى ولد فيها . *

* ولم نعرف أسمه قبل رهبنته ولكنه على أى حال لم يطق أن يعيش فى العالم وأشتهى الحياة الملائكية  وأستولت على مشاعرة حياة الزهد والنسك والوحدة فترهبن بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس أب  الرهبان بجبل أنطونيوس (جبل العربة) بالبحر الحمر  بأسم الراهب منقريوس (وهى تسمية مصرية قديمة مشتقة من منقرع أحد ملوك الأسرة  الرابعة الذى بنى الهرم الثالث بالجيزة (1)، وكان زاهداً ناسكاً قديساً فرسموه قساً فقمصاً على الدير  بأسم مرقوريوس ( وهى كلمة لاتينية رومانية بمعنى إله الحرب راجع المرجع السابق ) ثم رسمه البابا مرقس  الثامن مطراناً على بيعة الله المقدسة واسماه ثاوفيلس ولما خلا الكرسى المرقسى  رسموه بطريركاً فى 16 كيهك سنة 1526 ش التى توافق 1802 م *

* وكان أمره عجيباً ففى سنة 1808 تنيح الأنبا يوساب  مطران أثيوبيا فأرسل محدالاسيون أمبراطور اثيوبيا إلى البابا مرقس الثامن يطلب  خلفاً للمطران الراحل , فأخذ يبحث عن راهب يليق بتمثيل آباء الكنيسة فى أثيوبيا  كمركز خطير وبعد صلوات وأبتهالات أختير القمص مرقوريوس الأنطونى  ليكون  مطراناً على اثيوبيا *

* فتأجلت رسامته بتدبير إلهى ثم كرسه البابا مرقس  سلفه بطريقة عجيبة لم تحدث من قبل مطراناً عاماً للكرازة المرقسية (2) بأسم الأنبا  ثاؤفيلس وأبقاه معه فى البطريركية ليستشيره وحمل معه الأمور الإدارية وقام البابا  برسامة  الأنبا  مكاريوس الثاني مطرانا لمملكة أثيوبيا في سنة 1808  م بدلا منه  وأستمر فى البطريركية حوالى ستة أشهر معينا للبابا مرقس وإدارة الأعمال الكنسية  لشيخوخته حتى توفى سلفه فى شيخوخة صالحة فى 21 ديسمبر سنة 1809 م الموافق 13 كيهك  سنة 1526 ش *

*ومما يذكر أن البابا بطرس الجاولى قد كتب بخط  يده فى سجل البطاركة أنه رسم فى 16 كيهك سنة 1526 ش الموافق 24 ديسمبر 1809 م فى  عصر حكم محمد على باشا حيث ما زالت موجوده الجملة الآتية التى كتبها:-*
*" دخلا الكرسى يوم واحد الذى هو 15 وفى 16 من  شهر كيهك سنة 1526 ش فى يوم الأحد كرز الحقير بطرس " *

 لأول مرة فى التاريخ مطرانا عاما يصبح بابا للأقباط  
* ولما تنيح البابا مرقس الثامن في يوم 13  كيهك سنة 526 ش ( 21 ديسمبر سنة 1809 م ) وكان الاساقفه موجودين بمصر فاجتمعوا مع  أراخنة الشعب  وأتت ساعة إختيار الأساقفة والأراخنة الخليفة  المرقسى ووجدوا ضالتهم المنشودة فى الأنبا ثاؤفيلس الجاولى  وأجمع رأيهم علي أن يكون  خليفة له فرسموه بطريركا في الكنيسة المرقسية بالازبكية بعد ثلاثة أيام من نياحة  البابا مرقس أي في يوم الأحد 16 كيهك سنة 1526 ش ( 24 ديسمبر سنة 1809 م ) . ودعي  أسمه بطرس السابع واشتهر باسم بطرس الجاولي   , ولم يحتاجوا إلى رسامته , لأن الشعائر  المقدسة التى ترفع الراهب إلى الأسقفية هى نفسه الشعائر التى ترفعه لتجعل منه  البابا الأسكندرى , وذلك لأن لأن القانون الكنسى والتقليد القبطى الأصيل والمتسلم  من ألاباء يعتبر البابا الأخ الأكبر بين أخوته الأساقفة .. فهو بينهم لا يبلغ مرتبة  الأب , وعلى هذا الأساس أقيمت صلوات تعرف بصلوات التنصيب وهى التى جعلت من الأنبا  بطرس (3) الجاولى البابا التاسع بعد المائة وكان ذلك بعد نياحة سلفه البابا مرقس  بثلاثة أيام فقط , وتسلم مهام كرامته وسط إضرابات سياسية جعلت البلاد فى حالة عدم  توازن لوجود قوى عديدة أرادت تولى سلطة حكم مصر . *

 البابا الناسك المتقشف الصامت والحكيم 
*وكان البابا بطرس زاهداً فى العالم ومقتنياته   متقشفاً كان كل ما يشغل ذهنه السماويات المكان الذى لا يزول ولا نهاية له عوضا عن  الأرضيات المكان الزائل , يجلس على الأرض مع فقراء الشعب ويجلس على دكة مع أغنياء  الشعب , لا ينام إلا على الحصير (الحصير كان يستعمل بدل السجاد عند الفقراء ويصنع  من عيدان بعض النباتات البرية ) , لا يأكل إلا يسيراً مما يقدم له , وقد شبهه  معاصرة بيوحنا المعمدان الذى تربى فى البرية ولبس الصوف الخشن وكان طعامه الخبز  والعدس . *
*وكان البابا لا يتكلم كثيرا وإذا تكلم كان يتكلم  كلاما صالحا نافعاً مفيداً , وكان ينصف الضعيف من بنى شعبه على من يظلمه , وكان  عندما يشتكى أحد مشعبه من أحداً فكان ينفذ أحكامه على المدان بدون مجاملة مهما كانت  مكانته.*
*ولم يخرج البابا من المقر الباباوى إلا قليلاً  وإذا سار فى طريق فكان يميل برأسه إلى الأرض ويرخى على رأسه ووجهه شال أسود وكان  يلبس مركوباً أحمر من غير جراب "شراب" , ولم يغير عاداته منذ أن كان راهباً وقد قيل  أنه كان يضفر الخوص كعادة الرهبان فى ذلك الزمان . * 
*وكان البابا بطرس الجاولى طويل القامة ممتلئ  الجسم .*
*وكان يكره المال معتبراً إياه أنه اصل كل الشرور  لم تجد السيمونية إليه سبيلاً , فلم يضع يده على أحداً من الكهنة أو الأساقفة إن لم  يتأكد من حسن سلوكه . *
*  الملوك الذين عاصروا البابا بطرس الجاولى *

*عاصر البابا بطرس الجاولى محمد على باشا خديوى  مصر الذى حكم مصر فى سنة 1805 م حتى تنازل عن الحكم لأبنه إبراهيم باشا سنة 1848 م  ولما توفي كل من محمد على وأبراهيم باشا عين بعدهما عباس باشا سنة1848 م .*
*وكان عصر محمد على بالنسبه للعصور السابقة عصراً  ذهبياً للأقباط هو وأبنه إبراهيم ولكن تغير الأمر تغييراً طفيفاً فى عصر عباس باشا  الأول ولكن سرعان ما أغتيل عباس باشا فى قصره فى 14 يوليو 1854 م *

* البابا يقدس  الميرون بعد أن حرقة المسلمون : *
* قام المسلمين بحرق كنيستى السيدة العذراء  والأمراء الشهداء بحارة الروم وذلك أثناء إنسحاب الفرنسيين من مصر وإنفلات الأمن فى  مصر وحقد المسلمين وإضطهادهم للأقباط .. وإمتدت ألسنة اللهب إلى مخازن البطريركية ,  وأحرقت كل ما فيها مخزن من زيت الميرون المقدس الذى قام بصنعو البابا يؤنس الثامن  عشر سنة 1786 م ولم يتبق من المخزون شيئاً .*
*وكانت العادة والتقليد أن تقدم البطريركية هذه  المسحة المقدسة إلى جميع كنائس الكرازة إلى مصر وأثيوبيا والنوبة وفلسطين , ولما  كانت بعض الطقوس لا تتم إلا بالميرون فقد رأى البابا نفسه مضطراً إلى إعادة صنع  الميرون , فقام البابا بصنع الميرون المقدس فى كنيسة مار مرقس بالأزبكية وأشترك معه  فى الصلاة الأنبا أخريستوذولوس مطران أورشليم , والأنبا صرابامون أسقف المنوفية ,  والأنبا توماس أسقف المنيا  والأشمونيين , والأنبا أبرآم أسقف منفلوط , والأنبا ميخائيل أسقف أسيوط , والنبا  يوساب أسقف جرجا وأخميم , والأنبا غبريال أسقف أسنا .*
*وإستعانوا ** بالخميرة المقدسة التى وجدها فى بعض الكنائس مثل كنيسة المعلقة وأبى سيفين وألأنبا  شنودة بمصر القديمة , فقام بدق الأفارية ورضها وتنعيمها وخلطها ثم طبخها  ,  وتمت صلوات وتقديس الميرون فى يوم الخميس الموافق 19 برمهات سنة 1563 ش الموافق سنة  1820 ميلادية .*
* إعادة بناء  كنيسة مار مرقس بعد أن هدمها الفرنسيين *
*بعد أنسحاب الفرنسيين من مصر خلفوا ورائهم كنيسة  مار مرقس أطلال بعد أن قاموا بهدمها , وقام المعلم صالح عطا الله بأستئذان والى مصر  محمد على باشا فى إعادة بناء هذه الكنيسة , فامر الوالى ببنائها بل أنه أعطاه عددا  من الفعلة والبنائيين , فأخذوا فى رفع الأنقاض , ثم قاموا بوضع أساس الكنيسة  الجديدة ومعها المقر الباباوى , وساهم معه أراخنة القاهرة ومنهم جرجس أبو ميخائيل  الطويل .. وآخرين . *
*ولما تم بناء الكنيسة المرقسية والمقر الباباوى  ذهب البابا ومعه الأنبا صرابامون أسقف المنوفية بخدمة القداس وصلوات التكريس "  التدشين" وبعدها قام برسامة عدداً من الكهنة والشمامسة فى يوم 15 بابة سنة 1536  التى توافق 25 أكتوبر سنة 1819 م *
* البابا بطرس  الجاولى وتعمير أملاك الأقباط فى القدس : *
*بعد أنتهى البابا بطرس الجاولى من تدشين وتكريس  كنيسة مار مرقس بالأسكندرية قام فى أيام الصوم الأربعينى المقدس قام قداسة البابا  بتجهيز الهدايا السنوية المعتاد من الأقباط إرسالها إلى كنائسنا فى أورشليم بمناسبة  عيد القيامة , أرسلت كلها مع القمص يوسف وكيل البطريركية بالقاهرة , وكان معه توصية  من البابا أن يكتب تقريراً مفصلاً عن حالة أملاك الكنيسة القبطية فى الأراضى  المقدسة الأديرة والكنائس وما يحتاج منها إلى إصلاح وترميم وبناء , وعندما عاد وقرأ  البابا التقرير المقدم إليه فقام بجمع البابا بطرس الجاولى أعيان الأمة وأغنيائها  حوله وتشاورا وتناقشوا عما يمكن عمله .*
*وبعد أن أستطاعوا إستصدار فرمانات بما يودون  عمله وقام البابا بإرسال المعلم حبيب حنا الدقادوس إلى القدس , وفور وصوله قام  بالأشراف على أعمال الترميم والصيانة فقام بتعمير دير السلطان (دير الملاك) وقاعة  الملكة هيلانة ودار سلم الناظر بجوار قبة القيامة ودير مار جرجس , والحاكورة التى  فيها دير الرملة , وقاموا أيضاً بتنظيف بئر الملكة هيلانة , وأتموا بناء جميع  المبانى الخاصة ببطريركية ألقباط فى القدس وأنتهى العمل يوم 24 برمهات سنة 1537 ش  الموافق 1 أبريل سنة 1821 م .    *
* رسامة أساققة على النوبة والسودان * 
*عرف النوبيين المسيحية على أيدى مبشريهم الذين  وفدوا عليهم من جيرانهم الأقباط وأخوتهم من أبناء وادي النيل العظيم , وأعتمدوا  وأعتنقوا المسيحية حتى أحتل العثمانيين بلادهم سنة 1517 م فأبعدوا الحكومة الوطنية  وأستبدلوها بالباشا التركى عرفوا بالقسوة والصرامة الذين أخذوا يطاردون أولاد  المسيح ويتعقبونهم ويضبقون عليهم حتى قضوا عليهم تماماً , وأصبحت السودان خالية من  المسيحيين تماماً *
* وفى عصر البابا بطرس الجاولى حدث أن النوبة سقطت فى  أيدى ولاة اليمن فغزاها محمد على باشا السودان  فى سنة 1823 م فعاد كثير من  السودانيين إلى الدين المسيحى وهاجر إليها كثير من الأقباط خاصة من صعيد مصر للعمل  فى جميع المجالات , فى الزراعة والتجارة , علاوة على توظيفهم فى الجيش والرى  والإدارة حتى أمتلأت بهم المدن السودانية , ولما كثر عددهم قاموا بأنشاء كنائس  والمدارس لأبنائهم الأقباط وما تزال مدارسهم القبطية حتى الآن ولكن على ما أعتقد  اصبحت تابعه لوزارة التربية والتعليم *
*وطلب هؤلاء أسقفاً ليقوم برسم كهنة وشمامسة  ليقوموا بسائر الطقوس الكنسية الأخرى فقام البابا بطرس الجاولى ** برسم لهم أسقفين على التعاقب فإختار أحد رهبان دير  الأنبا انطونيوس وشرطنه لرتبه اسقفاً على كرسى النوبة والخرطوم وكان أسمه الأنبا  دميانوس , فخدمهم حتى تنيح ثم قام البابا بطرس الجاولى برسامة القمص جرجس الأنطونى  على الكرسى الخالى وأطلق عليه أسم الأنبا غبريال , وقد عاش الأنبا غبريال يخدم  أولاده فى النوبة والسودان بعد نياحة البابا بطرس وعاصر البابا كيرلس الرابع  والبابا ديمتريوس الثانى , ثم تنيح قبل أن يتبوأ البابا كيرلس الخامس الكرسى  البطريركى . *
* كما قام برسم 23 أسقفاً على أقاليم مصر .*
*فى مدة رئاسته عاد إلى الكرسى الإسكندرى كرسى النوبة والسودان ، بعد أن  انفصل مدة خمسمائة عام*

* . ومن ذلك الحين تجدد كرسى النوبة الذي هو السودان  . وقام هذا البابا فى مدة توليه الكرسى الإسكندري برسامة خمسة وعشرين أسقفا على  أبرشيات القطر المصري والنوبة ، *
*  سر صلاة  البابا بطرس الجاولى وفيضان النيل 
ويذكر أبن المقفع (5) حادثة غريبة عن فيضان النيل بعد صلاة  هذا البابا القديس فيقول : " ولم يفى النيل بمياهة فى الفيضان الذى ينتظرة المصريين  كل سنة فخاف الناس من وطأة الغلاء والوباء والجوع , غأستغاثوا بمحمد على باشا  طالبين منه أن يأمر الرؤساء الروحيين بأن يرفعوا الأدعية والصلوات من أجل النيل  ليبارك الرب فى مياهه فيروى الأرض ويخضر الزرع وينبت العشب ففعل , وقام أولاً  المسلمون بالصلاة ثم اليهود ثم الروم ثم السوريون فلم تتحرك مياه النهر من موضعها  ثم طلبت الحكومة من البابا بطرس الجاولى أن يصنع نظير ما صنع أصحاب الأديان الأخرى  . *

* فإستدعى لفيف من الأكليروس وجماعة من الأساقفة وخرج  بهم إلى شاطئ النهروأحتفل بتقديم سر الإفخارستيا  وبعد إتمام الصلاة غسل أوانى  الخدمة وطرح مياهها فى النهر وطرح أيضاً قربانة من البركة فى مياة النهر فتلاطمت فى  الحال امواجه وأضطربت ويقول أبن المقفع يصف نيل مصر قائلاً : " وفارت كدست يغلى  وفاضت " فبادر تلاميذ البطريرك رافعين أدوات الأحتفال فلم يتمموا ذلك إلا وقد  أدركتهم المياة فعظمت بذلك منزلة البطريرك والأقباط لدى محمد على باشا . " *

 وصرخ أبراهيم باشا  عندما فج النور المقدس : "أمان بابا .. أمان " 
* ويذكر أبن المقفع (6) عجيبة حدثت فى ايام هذا  البابا القديس : " ما شاع على ألسنة العامة من خروج نور من القبر المقدس كل سنة ,  وحدث أن أبراهيم عندما ملك (أستولى على ) بلاد الشام وكان مرتاباً ويشك فى ظهور  النور*



*  , فدعا البابا بطرس الجاولى ليباشر خدمة خروج النور من قبر السيد المسيح مثل ما  يفعل بطريرك الروم فى كل سنة , فالبطريرك القبطى لعلمه أنه سيترتب على ذلك عداوة  أكثر بين الروم والأقباط فأعتذر فقبل عذره , ولكنه طلب إليه أن يدخل الثلاثة هو  وبطريرك الروم والبابا القبطى بطرس الجاولى إلى داخل القبر .. , وخاف البابا بطرس  من تأخير فج النور وسوء العاقبة وأخذ يتغيث بقجرة وقوة الرب يسوع , وكانت كنيسة  القيامة قد غصت  بالناس من جميع الطوائف المسيحية وغيرها ولما حدث هرج ومرج أمر  أبراهيم باشا بإخراج الفقراء فقط إلى خارج القيامة , فلما صار الوقت أنبثق النور من  القبر بصورة أعبت الباشا الذى لم يكن يتوقعه ووقع عليه زهول ودهشة وصرخ مردداً هذه  العبارة : " أمان بابا .. أمان " وكاد يسقط على الأرض فإحتضنه البابا بطرس الجاولى  إلى أن فاق من ذهوله , أما الفقراء التعساء الذين كانوا خارج كنيسة القيامة صاروا  أسعد حظاً ممن فى داخلها إذ أن أحد الأعمدة قد أنشق وخرج لهم نور فباركهم الرب  ببركة عظيمة فهو القائل كنت فقيراً فآويتمونى  صورة العمود المشقوق اليوم الذى فج منه النور للفقراء الذى أخرجهم أبراهيم باشا  . *
*وفى سيرة حياة القديس القبطى الأنبا  صرابامون أبو طرحة تحت يوم ( 28 برمهات) فى السنكسار القبطى (7) : 
"حادثة النور في القدس الشريف فقد  حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس والشام سنة  1832 م أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في  يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة ،  فلبي البابا الدعوة ولما وصل فلسطين قوبل بكل حفاوة وإكرام ودخل مدينة القدس بموكب  كبير واحتفال فخم اشترك فيه الوالي والحكام ورؤساء الطوائف المسيحية . 
ولما رأي بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة  بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك  الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور . وفي يوم سبت النور  غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا  بالفناء الكبير . ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس  وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة . وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها  الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق . أما الشعب الذي في الخارج  فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق  وظهر لهم منه النور ، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي  الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة ." *
* محبة البابا  بطرس الجاولى لزيارة الأديرة *
*كان البابا بطرس الجاولى يحب زيارة الدير الذى  نشأ فيه وهو دير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالجبل الشرقى بالبحر الأحمر , وكان محباً لرهبانه  خاصة الذين وصلوا إلى درجة عالية من القداسة فأسند رتبه الأسقفية إلي من يرى فيه  القدرة منهم 
زيارته الأولى كانت لدير أنبا أنطونيوس *
*فى يوم الأحد من الصوم المقدس الموافق 10 برمودة  سنة 1531 ش التى توافق 17 أبريل سنة 1815 م قام البابا بطرس الجاولى بزيارة دير  الأنبا أنطونيوس الذى ترهب به لأول مرة بعد جلوسة على الكرسى المرقسى , وأحتفل  البابا فيه بأحد الشعانين وعيد القيامة المجيد ومكث بالدير طول فترة أيام الخمسين  المقدسة وفترة صوم الرسل وفترة صوم الرسل إلى يوم عيد ألاباء الرسل فى 15 أبيب من  نفس السنة . *
*زيارته  الثانية كانت لدير أنبا أنطونيوس *
*وفى سنة 1533 ش التى توافق سنة 1816 م فى  الأسبوع الثانى من عيد القيامة ذهب قداسة البابا بطرس إلى دير القديس أنبا انطونيوس  ومكث به حتى اليوم التاسع من هاتور سنة 1534 ش التى توافق  1817 م *
*زيارته  الثالثة كانت لدير أنبا أنطونيوس *
*وفى 1534 ش أى فى نفس السنة قام البابا بطرس  بزيارة دير الأنبا أنطونيوس فى صوم الميلاد ومكث هناك حتى أحتفل بعيد الميلاد  المجيد وغادر الدير فى يوم 26 طوبة سنة 1534 ش التى توافق 2 فبراير سنة 1818 م * 
*زيارته  لأديرة وادى النطرون *
*كما قام البابا بطرس الجاولى بزيارة أديرة وادى  النطرون فزار دير القديس مكاريوس فخرج رهبانه لأستقباله خارج الأسوار وهم حاملين  المجامر والصلبان وهم يرتدون الحلل الكهنوتية التى يلبسونها فى المواسم الدينية  الهامة , وتقدم كبارهم نحوا الباب الرئيسى لأستقبال البابا القبطى ومن حوله الرهبان  يسبحون ويهللون بالألحان القبطية , ثم نزل البابا من على دابته وسار به كبير  الرهبان إلى كنيسة القديس مكاريوس .*
*وتروى قصة وجدت فى أحد المخطوطات القديمة أنه  عندما وصل البابا إلى الهيكل طلب منه كبير الكهنة أن يركع أمامه ليقرأ على رأسه  التحليل حسب العادة المتبعة لديهم , فرفض البطريرك أن يجثوا أمام كاهن وخرج غاضباً  من الدير , وتوجه إلى دير السريان , وأقام أربعين يوماً فى غرفه الضيافة المعروفة  الآن (الكرنك ) (8)*
* البابا بطرس  الجاولى والتعمير *
*نجح المعلم يوحنا أبو ميخائيل الطويل فى أستصدار  فرمان من محمد على بالأذن فى تعمير أديرة وكنائس الأقباط فى أورشليم ثم ذهب هذا  الأرخن الغيور ومعه الأرخن حبيب حنا إلى البابا وأطلعاه على الفرمان , وأرسل البابا  فى طلب المهندس أنطونيوس عصفور وعهد إليه بتنفيذ عملية التعمير الذى فرح بثقة  البابا فيه من جهة وخدمته لكنيسة الرب يسوع من جهة أخرى وذهب مع الأرخن حبيب حنا  إلى دمشق وسلموا فرمان محمد على باشا غلى واليها فصدق عليه وكتب هو الآخر فرمان  بتنفيذ التعمير والبناء فى أملاك الأقباط فى القدس , وكانت الخطوة التالية هو تسجيل  الفرمان فى المحكمة (قضاء القدس) فذهب إلى قاضى مدينة القدس فى حضرة نقيب الأشراف  وأعيان المدينة وسجلاه , ثم شرعا المعلم حبيب والمهندس أنطونيوس فى العمل , وقد  نجحا قى تعمير دير السلطان وحاكورته ودير الرمان وقاعة الملكة هيلانة ودير العظيم  مار جرجس وتقول المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى(9)  : " ومما يثير العجب أن كل هذه  الإنشاءات والتعمير تم فى 24 برمهات سنة 1537 ش أى لم يستغرق أكثر من سنتين " * 

  رفض البابا بطرس الجاولى وضع الكنيسة القبطية تحت الحماية الروسية.  
*  أيام محمد علي باشا  (1809 ـ1848م) والى مصر (10) عندما  ذهب  سفير دولة روسيا إلى المقر الباباوى لمقابلة البابا القبطى وكان يصطحب معه  مترجماً يتقدمهما الياسقجى (11) الذى قام بسؤال أحد الواقفين بالباب عن قداسة البابا بطرس الجاولى فقال : "  هل هو موجود ويمكننا مقابلته ؟ " فأجاب بأنه هنا ولا يوجد شئ يشغله يؤخره  عن قبول زيارة أى إنسان " ثم أشار لهم بالدخول إلى حوش (فناء - منطقة واسعة )  البطرخانة فدخلوا وظنوا أنهم سينتظرون أحداً من السكرتارية ليقودهم إلى البابا  القبطى , وإذا بهم بجدون رجلاً فى مرحلة الشيخوخة هابوه لمجرد النظر إليه جالساً  على دكة (مقعد خشبى) وحوله مقاعد أخرى صغيره وبيده الكتاب المقدس , وقد ظن السفير  أنه لا بد وأن يتم أستقباله أستقبالاً رسمياً ولا بد ان يكون قد وصل للبابا أن  زائراً عظيما وممثلاً لدولة كبيرة يريد مقابلته , وهناك ترتيب وإستعدادات تجرى  لأستقباله , ولم يخطر ببالهما أن يكون الرجل الجالس على الأريكة لا يهتم بلبسه أو  هيئته يلبس زعبوطاً الصوف الخشن الذى يستر جسمه ويغطى شعر صدره الظاهر , وتسائلوا  فى عقليهما أيمكن ان يكون هذا الرجل البسيط هو رئيس الأقباط وسليل فراعنة مصر ,  فسألاه : " أين هو غبطة بطريرك الأقباط ؟ فقال البابا : من هو الذى تريد أن تراه؟  أجابه المترجم : هذا زائر عظيم , سفير قيصر روسيا ..فقال البابا بطرس الجاولى بكل  تأن وأحترام : " فليتفضل يجلس , أنا البطريرك بنعمة السيد المسيح " فتعجب السفير  وأبديا دهشتهما .. زلكنهما أحنيا رأسهما حسب عادتهما فى بلادهما وتقدم كل منهما نحو  البابا لا ثما راحتيه "يديه" فأجلسهما البابا إلى جانبه وأمر باعداد ما يلزم  إكراماً للضيوف بتقديم المشروبات ..  *

* وكان أول سؤال يسأله السفير الروسى : لماذا لا تهتم  بنفسك إهتماماً بمركزه فى العالم المسيحى لآن وظيفته السامية تخول له الحق فى تحسين  هيئة ملابسه ومعيشته , فأجاب البابا القبطى : " ليس الخادم أفضل من سيده أنا  عبد المسيح الذى أتى إلى العالم وعاش مع الفقير , ولأجله , يأكل مع الخطاة ويجالسهم  , ولم يكن لرب المجد من دار يأوى إليها وها أنا لى بيت ألتجئ إليه , ومقر يقينى حر  الصيف وبرد الشتاء , ولم يكن لصاحب الملك والملكوت ما يأكله مع رسله الأطهار ولا  مخزن فيه المؤنة , وها أنا آكل وأتمتع , فهل أنا أفضل من صاحب المعونة ... " *

*   وكانت الإمبراطورية الروسية  تعد أكبر دولة مسيحية أرثوذكسية ويحكمها قيصر، جاء هذا السفير ليعرض  على  البابا بطرس موضوع حماية قيصر روسيا للأقباط  فإبتسم البابا بطرس الجاولى فى وجه محدثه وسأله برفق ومودة قائلاً له : هل ملككم  (قيصر روسيا) يموت أم يعيش إلى الأبد ؟ فقال له الزائر : " هو يموت طبعاً مثل كل  بنى البشر " ، ولكن البابا بطرس  رفض هذا العرض، ورد على السفير بهذه الجملة الذهبية   : (  نحن في حمى من لا يموت    )*

* فإذا كان قيصر روسيا يموت  فنحن نفضل أن نكون فى حمى من لا يموت وليس لملكه نهاية .. فإنصرف السفير من أمام  البابا وهو يتعجب من رده المنطقى الذى لم يستطيع ان ينطق ببنت شفه بعده , بل شعر  بالعظمة الروحية والإيمان الحقيقى المسيحى الذى تسلمناه من مرقس رسول المسيح إلينا  .*

* وذهب السفير إلى محمد على  فسأله عما رأى بمصر فأجابه : " لم تدهشنى عظمة الأهرام ولا إرتفاع المسلات ولا  الكتابة الموجودة عليها , ولم يبهرنى كل ما هو موجود فى مصر من عجائب , بل أثرت فى  نفسى فقط زيارتى للرجل التقى بطريرك الأقباط , ثم روى له كل ما جرى بينهما , فطفح  السرور على وجه محمد على باشا , ولما ذهب من امامه السفير الروسى حتى قام وذهب إلى  المقر الباباوى , وقدم الشكر الجزيل للبابا بطرس الجاولىعلى ما أبداه من أستقلالية  لكنيسته وعلى ما أبداه من وطنية ونبذ التدخل الخارجى.*
* فقال له البابا بطرس الجاولى : لا تشكرنى عن واجب  قمت به نحو البلاد , فقال له محمد على باشا : لقد رفعت اليوم شأن كنيستك وشأن بلادك  فليكن لك مقام محمد على فى مصر ولتكن لك مركبه معده كمركبته .. ومنذ ذلك اليوم  إزداد مقام البابا عند محمد على باشا وعظمت ثقته بأبنائه الأقباط وأعطى للأقباط  مميزات كثيرة فى تقلد الوظائف الحكومية المختلفة .  * 
*.[أنظر  سيرة البابا بطرس الجاولي، سنكسار7 طوبه].*

* كنيسة  رومـــا الكاثوليكية والأنجليكان يحاولان ضم الكنيسة القبطية إليهما : *

* أولاً -  الفرنسيين والكاثوليك : أستمرت محاولات الكاثوليك لضم الكنيسة القبطية  إليها مع العديد من الباباوات الذين سبقوا البابا بطرس الجاولى وكانت إجاباتهم  واحدة دائماً هو تأكيد لأستقلالية البابا القبطى ككرسى رسولى منفصل وقائم بذاته كما  كان قبل الأسلام رائداً للمسيحية فى العالم فظلت ذكراه عطره فى التاريخ حتى أنه لم  يركع أمام بطش الإضطهاد البيزنطى الذى أراد أن يخضع الكنيسة القبطية لسلطة بطريرك  بيزنطه وتلفيق الإتهام بالهرطقة إليها .*
*سعى محمد على باشا خديوى مصر إلى الغرب لتحديث  مصر بجيش قوى , وأستقدام العلماء وخاصة الفرنسيين , فرأوا أن يستقطبوا الكنيسة  القبطية وضمها إلى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية عن طريق حكام مصر ووضعها فى موقف حرج , وفى  مقابل تعاون محمد على سيقومون بمضاعفة أشتراكهم فى تحديث مصر .*
*وقام محمد على باشا مصر بتنفيذ ما طلبته فرنسا  منه فإستدعى المعلم غالى كبير الكتاب وأخيه المعلم فرنسيس وأبنه باسيليوس وعرض عليهم ما طلبه الفرنسيين  الكاثوليك , فقالوا له من المحال تحويل الكنيسة القبطية فى مجموعها إلى الكاثوليكية  , ولن يؤدى هذا الطلب إلا إلى سفك الدماء , ونرى أنه من ألفضل ان يكون ذلك بسياسة  وترتيب وحكمة ونظام وتخطيط , وذلك بأن نعتنق نحن أولا المذهب الباباوى الكاثوليكى ,  بشرط الإحتفاظ بعوائدنا الشرقية , أى عدم الإكراه فى تغيير طقوسنا وعوائدنا الشرقية  , وبذلك يمكن أن يمتثل أفراد الطائفة القبطية وينضمون إلينا رويداً رويداً . فقبل  محمد على باشا رأيهم وأخبر الفرنجة , ففرحوا وشكروه , فإعتنق المعلم غالى وأبنه  باسيليوس الكاثوليكية وتبعهم عدد قليل من أخوتهم وأصدقائهم , وكانت تبعيتهم ظاهرية  فقط ليحلوا مشكلة , ولكنهم كانوا يضمرون عودتهم إلى الأم المصرية بعد حين ألا وهى  كنيستهم . , وكانوا يوقرون ويحترمون  كهنة الكنيسة القبطية , بل ويعمدون أولادهم فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية , ما  يفعل البروتستانت الان فى مصر . *
*ويؤكد مؤرخوا التاريخ أنه بفعلتهم هذه أوقفوا  سفك دماء كثيرين من ألأقباط الأرثوذكس وكان ذلك فى مستهل سنة 1822 م *
*ومن ناحية اخرى فتح اللاتين الكاثوليك مدرستين  فى الإسكندرية إحداهما تحت رعاية الرهبان العازريان والثانية تحت رعاية راهبات  الإحسان (12)  سنة 1844 م وقد شجعهم محمد على بإعطائهم الأماكن اللازمة لإقامة  المدارس عليها , وسار على نفس نهجه محمد سعيد باشا لذلك نجد راهبات الراعى الصالح  ويفتتحن مدرسة البنات فى 6 يناير سنة 1846 م .*
*ووقفت كل القوى على كنيسة القبطية المضطهدة  فرنسا بحكومتها وثروتها ورومية والحاكم محمد على باشا بكل جبروته ومما يذكر أن  راهبات افحسان حصلن على أرض مساحتها 3500 ذراع لأقامة مدرستهن عليها (13) - ولكن  بعد مدة أثمرت هذه المدارس إلى ثمار مرة - مرة فى حلق الأقباط فلفظوها ومرة فى حلوق  من أنشأوها حتى أرادوا بيعها . *
*ثانياً - الأنجليكان (الإنجليز) :أول محاوله  الإنجليز  لضم شعب الكنيسة القبطية إلأيها وكانت هذه المحاولة جريئة ولكنها  فاشلة أكثر دهاءاً ولكنها ليست حكيمة فإفتتحوا مدرسة فى الدرب الواسع سنة 1840 م  أمام الكنيسة المرقسية التى تضم المقر الباباوى - وكانت هدف مدرستهم تعليم الشبان  الأقباط الذين سينتظمون فى سلك الكهنوت لكى يعلموهم تعاليم الكنيسة الأنجليكانية  المغايرة لتعاليم العقيدة الأرثوذكسية , وعن طريق هؤلاء الشباب يمكن جذب عائلاتهم  وأقاربهم وهكذا أعتقدوا بداية لأنشاء كنيستهم , على أن سهمهم طاش أمام يقظة الراعى  الساهر فإضطروا إلى إغلاق مدرستهم فى العام الدراسى 1847 م - 1848م , وشاءت العناية  الإلهية أن يكون البيت الذي شاءوا أن يجعلوه مركزاً لجذب أبناء الأقباط وتفتيت  الكنيسة القبطية أصبح فيما بعد هو بيت الوقف التابع لدير الأنبا أنطونى أبى الرهبان  . (14) *

  رفع راية الصليب فى جنازات الأقباط بعد أستشهاد سيدهم بشاى 
أستشهد فى أيامه  سيدهم بشاى الذى قتله المسلمون فى دمياط ظلما بعد تلفيق التهم حسب عادتهم ورفع  الأقباط شكواهم إلى خديوى مصر محمد على فأمر بإعادة التحقيق وأصدر الوالى حكمه  بأدانة القاضى والمحافظ , وأحتفل الأقباط بجنازة الشهيد إحتفالاً رائعاً لم يحدث من  قبل بإستشهاده رافعين الصليب يدورون به فى شوارع المدينة ومنذ ذلك اليوم سمح  للمسيحيين برفع الصليب فى جنازاتهم . اقرأ قصة سيدهم بشاى فى هذا الموقع .  

 مدة البابا بطرس الجاولى والأساقفة  الذى رسمهم 
* أقام على الكرسى المرقسى 42 سنة و3 شهور و12 يوماً. * *جلس البابا بطرس السابع المشهور بـ البابا بطرس  الجاولى على الكرسى المرقسى مدة 42 سنة و 3 شهور و 12 يوم وفى فترة رئاسته قام  برسامة حوالى 25 أسقفاً منهم 2 لكرسى النوبة والخرطوم و 1 لكرسى أورشليم و2 لكرسى  أثيوبيا وحوالى 20 أسقفاً للأقليم المصرى  .*
*ومن أشهر الأساقفة فى عصر البابا بطرس الجاولى :  الأنبا يوساب الأخميمى أسقف جرجا , والأنبا أثناسيوس الغمراوى أسقف أبو تيج ,  والنبا توماس المليجى أسقف المنيا , والأنبا ميخائيل أسقف أسيوط , والأنبا غبريال  أسقف أسنا , بالأضافة إلى القديس الشهير الأنبا صرابامون أبوطرحه أسقف المنوفية .*
*وحدث أنه شغر كرسى البهنسا والفيوم والجيزة ,  وكان فى دير السريان آنذاك راهب محبوب جداً من أخوته فأخذوه للأنبا بطرس الجاولى  ليرسمه أسقفاً على الكرسى الشاغر , ولكن البابا بطرس الجاولى كان ميالاً إلى إختيار  رهبان ديره لرسامتهم أساقفة , ولكن رهبان دير السريان أستمروا على إلحاحهم إلى حد  أنه نزل على رأيهم ورسم من أختاروه أسقفاً بأسم الأنبا إيساك , ومن الطريف انه توجد  فى ديره للآن بدلة كهنوتية كاملة بأسمه نسج فيها أنها تمت سنة 1555 ش (15) * 
* عناية البابا  بطرس الجاولى بأملاك الكنيسة *
*وهناك صورة الحجة خاصة بدمياط تاريخها 1269 هـ -  1849 م مختومة بختم القاضى محمد حسن قاضى ثغر دمياط وهى : حضر للمجلس القس حنا ولد  يوسف إبراهيم الناظر على وقف فقراء كنيسة القبط بالثغر من قبل بطريرك الأقباط  المدعو بطرس بحارة القضاوة على الجزئين شرقى وغربى أوقفهما المعلم الجوهرى " وما  زالت هذه الحجة بدورها توضح لنا يقظة الآباء القبط خلافاً للدعايات الغربية المغرضة  (16) *
* 

*
 نيـــــاحتـــة
* ولما أكمل سعيه مرض لأيام قلائل ثم تنيح بسلام فى  الثامن والعشرين من شهر برمهات سنة 1568 ش وكان ذلك مساء يوم الأحد 5 أبريل 1952 م  - وقد حزن عليه الإكليروس والشعب وقاموا بتجنيزه فى أحتفال عظيم فى الساعة العاشرة  صباح يوم الأثنين فى الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى بالأزبكية من البصخة المقدسة بحضور  عظماء الأمة بمصر وأشترك رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية فى الصلاة عليه  وبعد أنتهاء  صلوات الجناز دفن بالأكرام اللائق بقداسة راحل عظيم من باباوات الكنيسة القبطية  بجانب سلفه قداسة المتنيح البابا مرقس الثامن.*
*وذكر الأنبا رافائيل (18) : " ** ودفن البابا بطرس الجاولى فى الكنيسة المرقسية  الكبرى بالأزبكية وفى سنة 2000م تم أكتشاف رفاته المقدسة مع رفات الآباء البابا  مرقس الثامن والقديس الأنبا صرابامون الشهير بـ أبى*



*  طرحة .. ورفات لقديس غير معروف أسمه - وذلك أثناء القيام بعمل بعض الترميمات وإزالة  بعض الأنقاض وقد كانت هذه الأجساد فى غرفة كبيرة شرقى الهيكل القبلى للكنيسة  المرقسية الكبرى .. ووجود هذه  الأجساد بهذاالمكان كان معروفاً لدى شيوخ الكنيسة ولكنه لم يكن معروف مكانه  بالتحديد , وقد شرفنا الرب القدوس بإخراج هذه الأجساد وعمل مزار يليق بمكانتهم  الرفيعة بالكنيسة ووضعت هذه الأجساد فى أنابيب للتبرك (توضع أجساد**



**  القديسين فى أنابيب حسب تقليد الكنيسة القبطية ) *
* وقد أفتتح البابا شنودة المزار الجديد الذى وضعت  فيه أجساد القديسين المكتشفين عشية تدشين الكنيسة التى مر عليها 200 سنة وذلك فى 15  سبتمبر سنة 2000م وحضر صاحب الغبطة البابا شنودة الثالث ورأس الإحتفال وقام بإفتتاح  مزار لأجساد القديسين البابا مرقس الثامن والبابا بطرس السابع والأنبا صرابامون أبو  طرحة وقديس آخر لم يستدل على أسمه (تعليق من صاحب الموقع  من المعتقد انه  البابا كيرلس الرابع ), وفى أثناء ذلك قام قداسة البابا بتبريك الحنوط  لتضميخ الأجساد فى أعيادهم .*
*وفى عشية 6 أبريل سنة 2001 م قام نيافة الحبر  الجليل الأنبا رافائيل أسقف عام كنائس وسط القاهرة  وتوزيع الحنوط للبركة ,** وصار هذا اليوم ذكرى لعيد سنوى للكنيسة  يوم 28 برمهات بالإضافة إلى عيد القديس  البابا بطرس الجاولى والأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة فى يوم 6 أبريل من كل سنة -  الأنبا رافائيل يطلع البابا شنودة الثالث على رفات  البابا بطرس الجاولى وفى الصورة المقابلة البابا شنودة الثالث يشاهد الصليب الذى  وجد مع رفاة البابا بطرس الجاولى*
*وخلا الكرسى بعده سنة واحدة و12 يوم *
* بركة صلاة  البابا بطرس الجاولى تكون معى ومعكم يا آبائى ويا أخوتى آمين . .*
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كيرلس الرابع (1854–1861)







* أهتمام  البابا كيرلس الرابع بتعليم اللغة القبطية والألحان الكنسية *

* وكان  إهتمام البابا أبى افصلاح عامة هو دراسة  اللغات عامة لنقل الفكر والحضارة من مختلف انحاء العالم إلى مصر ولكن كان مركز  عنايته هو تعليم ونشر اللغة القبطية التى كانت تعتبر لغة ميتة فى عصره , فقام  بتعيين الأستاذ عريان جرجس مفتاح مدرساً لها وكان يجيد معرفتها , وقد قام هو أيضا  بزيادة معرفته لهذه اللغة التى كان يقرأها ويعرف حروفها نتيجه للممارسته الصلوات  والقراءات الكنسية التى تقتضى قراءة بعض الأصحاحات والقطع باللغة القبطة - وكانوا  يتعلمون المفردات والجمل ومعانى الألحان كما كانوا يتعلمون قواعدها اللغوية  والنحوية أسوه بباقى اللغات التى كانوا يدرسونها فى المدارس القبطية فى ذلك الوقت .*
* وأدت دراسة اللغة القبطية بهذا الأسلوب الحديث إلى  فتح المجال لأستكمال الأبحاث التاريخية لفترات العصور الفرعونية ظلت مجهولة تماماً  لنا , لأن اللغة القبطية ما هى إلا تطور كتابة لغة القدماء المصريين التى بدأ  آباؤنا تسجيلها كتابياً بالصور الهيرلوغليفية , فأصبح أبناؤهم يكتبونها بالحروف  اليونانية التى تحتوى على 24 حرف فقط فى حين تحتوى اللغة المصرية القبطية على أكثر  من ذلك فأضافوا الحروف السبعة الأخيره من الحروف الديموطيقة المصرية القديمة ولهذا  لا تجد هذه الحروف فى اللغة اليونانية .*
*وقام البابا كيرلس الرابع بإختيار القمص تكلا (  أحد كهنة الكنيسة المرقسية بالأزبكية) ليعلم الألحان والمردات الكنسية لتلاميذ  المدرسة القبطية حتى يكون أنغامها أثناء الصلوات متناسقة جذابه وغير متنافرة , ورأى  البابا أن يرسم الذين تعلموا الألحان شمامسة ويجعل لهم زياً خاصاً , فكان إبتكاره  سبباً فى تشجيع الأهالى وأصرار الأطفال وفرحتهم وأهاليهم بيوم الرسامة , وأدى إلى  مواظبة اهالى الشمامسة الأطفال للكنيسة يفتخرون ويستمتعون ويستمعون إلى أبنائهم وهم  يترنمون بألحان الكنيسة الشجية . * 
* شراؤه مطبعة *


*وقد عرفت مصر إختراع المطبعة عندما أتت الحملة  الفرنسية بمطبعة معها ثم أستوردت الحكومة مطبعه وقام بشراءها محمد على باشا وكانت  الأولى التى يمتلكها مصريين ثم المطبعة الثانية التى فكر فى شرائها البابا كيرلس  الرابع . *
*فقام البابا كيرلس الرابع الخواجا (1) رفلة عبيد  الرومى الأرثوذكسى بشرائها وفى الفترة ما بين تكليفه ووصول المطبعة نجح فى إستصدار  الأمر من محمد سعيد باشا بقبول أربع شبان من القبط الأذكياء فى المطبعة الأميرية  لتدريبهم على العمل حتى يكونوا على إستعداد لتشغيل المطبعة الجديدة , وكان هناك  معاملات ما بين البطريركية وقلم المطبوعات الأميرية لتجهيز الحروف وطبع الكتب , وما  زالت بالمكتبة الباباوية بالقاهرة أربعة خطابات تبين هذه المعاملات :- * 
*1 - ناظر قلم الروضة والمطبوعات رفعتلو بك * 
*الماية وأثنين وأربعون رطل حروف المبينين أعلاة  البالغ مقدارهم بالأقة إحدى وخمسين وربع لازمين لأشغال الكتب الجارى طبعها بمطبعة  الحروف بالمدارس وحيث أن ألمر كما ذكر نؤمل تدارك تلك الأصناف من محل وجودهم أفندم.*
*رئيس مطبعة الحروف - موسى شرف (ختم) * 
*2 - عموم مكاتب أهلية وكيلى عزتلو أفندم حضرتلى *
*الأصناف الموضحة يمينية لزومها ضرورى للمطبعة  ومقتضى ألان تداركها فنؤمل صدور المر بما يقتضى أفندم *
*ناظر مطبوعات وروضة - على فهمى (ختم) 27 الحجة  سنة 1292 هـ *
*3 - جناب ناظر بطريركخانة الأقباط الأرثوذكس .*
*كتعهد جنابكم يلزم أن توردوا بمطبعة المدارس  الخمسون أقة رصاص السابق التحرير لجنابكم بتوريدها مع الواحد وخمسون أقه وكسور  الواردين فى إفادة حضرة ناظرها هذه الرقيمة 27 الحجــة سنة 1292 هـ وبموجب سند  الإستلام تصير المحاسبة وفقا للأصــول الجارية .*
*ناظر معارف وأوقاف م - 29 الحجة سنة 1292 هـ * 
*4 - ولدنا الخواجا رزق جرجس *
*إطلاع حضرتكم على شرح سعادة ناظر المعارف  والأوقاف باطنه 26 الحجة سنة 1292 نكره 43 سايرة كاف وبمعرفة جنابكم يجرى المقتضى  لما هو لازم ودمتم .*
*بطريرك الأقباط  (2) *
*أمر  باباوى بأستقبال المطبعة إستقبالاً دينياً *
*وحدث أن وصلت الباخرة الحاملة للمطبعة إلى ميناء  الإسكندرية , وكان البابا كيرلس الرابع فى دير الأنبا أنطونيوس , فأرسل * *  وطلب من وكيل البطريركية استقبال تلك المطبعة عام  1860م استقبالاً حافلاً، فيلبس الكهنة والشمامسة الملابس الكهنوتية التى يرتدونها  وقت تأدية الشعائر المقدسة ويسيرون أمامها وهم يترنمون والألحان الكنسية (3) وكان  البابا يضع آمالاً كباراً على نشر الكلمة الإلهية عن طريق الكتب التى ستطبعها هذة  المطبعة .  *
*ولم يعجب بعض الأقباط إحتفاله بالألحان الكنسية  للمطبعة الحديدية وأعتقدوا أنه ابتدع فلما عاد من الدير أعربوا له عن رأيهم هذا ,  فأجابهم على الفور : لو كنت فى الأسكندرية لرقصت امامها كما رقص داوود قديماً أمام  تابوت العهد " وعندما لم يقتنعوا تماماً لأن داود رقص أمام تابوت العهد أما هذه  فمطبعة من الحديد  **  وقد علّق البابا على هذه المطبعة وعلى استقبالها  بقوله: "لست أُكرِّم آلة من الحديد ولكني أُكرِّم المعرفة التي ستنتشر بواسطتها "  فإعتذروا له عما بدر منهم .  *
* أنتاج المطبعة فى خدمة الكنيسة *
*  ومن أول الكتب التي طبعتها هذه المطبعة "القطمارس  الدوار" و "خطب ومواعظ أولاد العسال" *

*  ثم بعد ذلك "جريدة الوطن". *

*وصلت المطبعة التى كان يريد البابا كيرلس الرابع  أن يرقص أمامها إلا فى أواخر حياته ولم يكتب له القدر أن يرى إنتاجها ليفرح بأنتشار  كلمة الرب بها *
* وبعد أستشهاد البابا كيرلس الرابع ظلت معطلة حتى  أواخر خلفه ديمتريوس الثانى , وحدث أن أن طلبا أثنين من تجار الخشب هما أخوان رزق  بك لوريا وأخوه  أبراهيم جرجس لوريا (4) إستعارة المطبعة فيما يعود بالنفع على الأقباط والكنيسة  فنقلاها من المقر الباباوى إلى بيت كان وقفاً لدير الأنبا أنطونى , ولما بدأ فى  تشغيلها وجدا أن الحروف غير كافية للعمل , فكلفا حفاراً ماهراً أسمه موسى محمد  ليصنع لهما قاعدة للحروف , فصنع قاعدتين : الكبيرة لطبع الكتب الكنسية والصغيرة  لطبع الكتب الأخرى .*
*وعندما شب حريق فى تجارة الأخشاب التى هى  حرفتهما الأساسية , تخصصا فى تشغيل المطبعة وتركا تجارة الأخشاب , وأول شئ طبعوه هو  " القطمارس" (أى فصول العهد الجديد التى تقرأ وتتلى فى الكنائس مرتبه حسب أيام  السنة ) ثم طبعا خطب أولاد العسال ومواعظهم . *
*ثم طرأت على خاطر رزق بك فكرة هى من غير شك من  وحى الروح القدس - وهى أصدار جريدة أسبوعيه , فذهب هو وأخوه إلى ميخائيل عبد السيد  (5) وأتفقا على تأسيس جريده أسموها جريدة الوطن (6), وقاموا بأنتخاب لجنة لإدارة  الجريدة برئاسة ميخائيل كرئيس تحرير يعاونه جرجس أفندى ميلاد ناظر المدرسة  الإنجليزية سابقاً , ويسى بك عبد الشهيد الذى كان قاضياً فى المحاكم الأهلية ومعهما  تادرس بك إبراهيم الذى كان قاضياً أيضاً . *
*أما إبراهيم لوريا  فقد أختص بالإدارة  وأخوه رزق أختص بمباشرة طبع الجريدة مع الكتب الدينية الأخرى .*
*ونجحت الجريدة وأنتشرت وزاد توزيع نسخها , وأخذت  الكتب فى الإنتشار فرأى رزق بك وأخوه إبراهيم وجوب إنشاء مكتبة لبيع الكتب وترويجها  بسهولة بدلاً من ذهاب المشترين إلى المطبعة وتعطيل العاملين فيها *
*وفى سنة 1875 نقلت المطبعة من مكانها إلى بيت  وقف آخر فى شارع كلوت بك .*
*وفى سنة 1883 م أصبح يطلق عليها أسم " مطبعة  الوطن القديمة " *
*وأسس الأخوان لوريا المكتبة على هيئة شركة تتكون  منهما ومعهما ميلاد جرجس وميخائيل عبد السيد وحنا خير ويسى عبد الشهيد , وقد أستمرت  المكتبة مفتوحة حتى تنيح أبراهيم لوريا , وأطلق على المكتبة أسم " كتبخانة الوطن"  ومن الكتب التى طبعت وبيعت : كتاب روضة الفريد وسلوة الوحيد لإبن كليل - الخولاجى  وما يتبعه من كتب مثل : خدمة الشماس - والإكليل والمعمودية - كتاب الصحيح فى آلام  المسيح للعلامة بطرس السدمنتى - القول الصريح فى تثليث الأقانيم وتجسد المسيح -  تفسير رسالة رومية لأبن كاتب قيصر - الإجبية - مزيل الغم لإليان مطران نصيبين ,  وفيات الأعيان لأبن خلكان - كتاب الأحكام السلطانية - حسن المحاضرة - الذريعة فى  أصول الشريعة - قوانين الدواوين - مطالع البدور (7)  وغيرها من الكتب العلمية  والطبية . *
*وبالإضافة إلى الكتب العربية فقد ابدى رزق واخوه  إبراهيم عناية خاصة بالحروف القبطية وإستحضار وصناعة القوالب وماكينات لصبها وأصبح  للأقباط كتب مطبوعه باللغة القبطية فى العصر الحديث *
*حقاً لقد حققا ألأخوين لوريا حلم البابا كيرلس  الرابع الذى أراده لشعبه القبطى وساهما فى نشر الثقافة الدينية القبطية والمسيحية .*
*وبعد أن تنيح الأخوان وكان لأبراهيم لوريا ولدان  هما حبيب وتادرس أستلما العمل فى المطبعة وظلا فى جهاد مستميت حتى 21 أكتوبر سنة  1903 م حينما تولى أرمانيوس بك حنا مراقب البطريركية فأمر بإعادة المطبعة وحينما  تسلمها باعها على أنها حديد خردة بجنيهات قليلة وفكان من الحمق أن يقوم بهذا العمل  وأنطبق عليه قول الرب : " ما دخلتم ومنعتم الداخلون " ولكن الرب يسوع لا ينسى تعب  المحبة . *
* إهتمامه  بالمكتبة البطريركية *
*ولكي تكتمل الصورة الثقافية التي تبنّاها البابا  كيرلس الرابع كان هدفه الأول نشر العلم عن طريق التعليم والكتب والوعظ والإرشاد أى  بكل طريق ممكنة . دار للكتب أراد أن يقيم مكتبة أو دارًا للكتب خاصة، وأن  سلفه البابا بطرس الجاولي كان يعشق الدراسة، فيقضي أوقاتًا طويلة بين الكتب، وقد  جمع كثير من المخطوطات. وأصدر أمره بجرد كل الكتب التى كانت موجوده بها آنذاك  وإصلاح التالف منها ووضع كل صنف منها مع ما يضاهيه وإلصاق ورقة عليها أسم الكتاب  وأسم كاتبه على كعب كل كتاب وقد تحدث القمص عبد المسيح المسعودي عن اهتمام البابا كيرلس  بالمكتبة . وأن البابا كان يود أن يخصص موظفين للمكتبة لخدمة الجمهور. وقد طالب  القمص عبد المسيح السعودي وهو يُعد قائمة بالكتب أن يرد الذين استعاروا كتبًا إلى  المكتبة. وقد طالب بعدم إعارة المخطوطات بالمرة إلا بإذن من البابا نفسه مع دفع  تأمين كبير. كما طالب بعمل معرض للمخطوطات النادرة القديمة... ثم أختار غرفة داخل  القاعة الكبرى بالقلاية الباباوية (المقر الباباوى) ووضع بها دواليب من الخشب  مرتكنة إلى جهتها القبلية والبحرية فرتب 21 دولاباً على هذا النحو (8) وكان يريد إكثار  الكتب فيها لوجود جيل جديد يريد الإطلاع والبحث والدراسة . *

 البابا كيرلس الرابع  أنشأ ديوان لتنظيم أمور الكنيسة 
*  ديوان لإدارة البطريركية من ناحية تنظيم أمور  الكنيسة فلأول مرة نسمع عن أمر إنشاء سجلات لحصر أوقاف الكنيسة والعمل على تنظيمها  وضبطها والاهتمام بالكهنة وأُسرهم وإيرادات الكنائس وضبطها. فقد أنشأ ديوانًا  لإدارة البطريركية، ووضع له قواعد دقيقة حتى لا يتصرف نظار الأوقاف بغير نظام. وقد  قسّم الإدارة إلى قسمين:- *

*  القسم الأول  :  يختص بالإشراف على الأوقاف ومحاسبة النظار وتقديم حسابات الإيرادات  والمصروفات وعين لرئاستها إبراهيم أفندى خليل . *

*   والقسم الثانى : يختص بالأعمال الدينية والشرعية يقوم بمباشرته أحد  القسوس ورئاسة مطران مصر. *

*  وأمر بإنشاء سجلات لحصر جميع الأوقاف يكون مسجل  بها بيانات من واقع الحجج الموجودة *

*   كان هو المشرف على العمل هذه الدواوين . *



*  إلغـــــــــاء الجزيــــــة فى عهد سعيد باشا *

*  ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر أنه في عصر حِبْريّة هذا  البابا العظيم صرّح الخديوي سعيد للقبط بدخول الجيش وتطبيق الخدمة العسكرية عليهم  أسوة بالمسلمين، وذلك اعتبارًا من أول يناير سنة 1856م بعد إلغاء الجزية المفروضة  على الذميين في ديسمبر سنة 1855م. *

*وتقول المؤرخة  ألإنجليزية مسز بتشر : " لأن الجيوش الإسلامية فى مصر كثيراً ما كانت تساق لتعذيب  الأقباط العزل الغير مسلحين أكثر مما كانت تساق فى حرب علنية ضد عدو إعتيادى ولكن  لما أصدر سعيد باشا أمره إلى كل المصريين بدون تمييز فى الدين يجندوا فى الجيش ,  لإغستغل المسلمون هذا القانون آله لإضطهاد المسيحيين فقبضوا فى أسيوط على كل الذكور  فى أغلب بيوت الأقباط وساقوهم ليجندوا فى الجيش , ولم يتركوا ولا واحداً منهم  لإعالة النساء والأطفال , ولما أنتظم الأقباط فى سلك العسكرية (فى الجيش) أتخذ  المسلمون منهم خطة عمومية لإضطهادهم وتعذيبهم ليجبروهم على تغيير دينهم , ولم يكن  لهم رجاء ولا مجال للترقى فى وظائف الجيش فى جميع فرقه العسكرية كما هم فاقدين  أيضاً ترقيتهم فى الجيش المصرى هذه الأيام (10) لذلك فإن القانون الذى أصدره سعيد  باشا جاء ضربة هائلة للأقباط وسبب تعاسة وشقاء لهم - حتى إلتزم بطريركهم كيرلس  الرابع الملقب ( أبى الإصلاح القبطى ) رفع تظلمات شعبه إلى ألإنجليز (11) فأجبر  سعيد باشا برفع المظالم عن الأقباط ليس بواسطة حكومة إنجلترا بل بتأثير بعض رجال  الإنجليز الذين كان يخشاهم ويخشى باسهم ويحافظ على عدم تكديرهم وبذلك ألتزم سعيد  باشا بغعفاء القباط من الخدمة العسكرية , ولكنه لم يترك ما فعله البطريرك هبأ( يذهب  بدون عقاب) للبطريرك بل كتم غيظه منه وأتخذ الوسائط اللازمة لسمه بأمر الحكومة ومات  البطريرك المسكين مسموماً نظير جهاده فى سبيل راحة شعبه .. وبعد موته صارت الحكومة  تطرد مئات الأقباط الموظفين من مصالحها   "*
* رحلــــــــــــة البابا كيرلس الرابع  لأثيـــــــــــــــــوبيا  *

* لتوضيح صورة الموقف السياسى الذى كان السبب فى سفره  لأثيوبيا نعرف القارئ أن حدود السلطة السياسية فى مصر كانت أثيوبيا لأن السودان  كانت تابعة لمصر فى هذا الوقت , وحدث نزاع بين الأثيوبيين والجيش المصرى على الحدود  فرأى سعيد باشا أن يوفد الأنبا كيرلس الرابع ليتفاهم مع النجاشى .*

* وكانت العلاقات بين الكنيسة القبطية غير مرضية منذ  عده سنين مضت حيث بدأت مشكلة دير السلطان فى القدس بين الأحباش والمصريين حيث قتلوا  المطران السابق للأنبا سلامة فى ذلك الوقت , ومن ناحية أخرى كان إمبراطور اثيوبيا  تيودور الثانى (1855 - 1868 م) ديكتاتوراً حاد المزاج عنيف الطبع ويبغض المصريين  جداً , وعلاقته مع الأنبا سلامة مطران أثيوبيا القبطى متوترة للغاية لدرجة أنه حدد  أقامة الأنبا سلامة لمدة ثلاث سنين .*

*كما أن الإرساليات الإنجليزية بدأت فى العمل فى  أثيوبيا وبدأوا ببث الفرقة بين الكنيسة الأثيوبية والشعب الأثيوبى والحكم الأثيوبى  ضد المصريين حكومة وكنيسة . *
*  سافر إلى أثيوبيا في آخر مسرى سنة 1572ش  (1856م) لحل مشكلة الحدود بين مصر والحبشة موفدًا من قبل سعيد باشا. ، وكان سفره  مفاجئة لأولاده إذ لم يعلموا به إلا عند سفره , وجهز له سعيد باشا سفينه أقلته  بصحبه اثنان من الأتراك من قبل الحكومة فانتهز فرصة تواجدهما معه وتمكن من إجادة  اللغة التركية في رحلته الطويلة التى يعتقد انه درسها من قبل . *

*وكان لجوء سعيد باشا إلى البابا كيرلس الرابع من  أجل إحلال الصداقة بين الحكومتين المصرية والحبشية محل العداء , وتجنباً لنشوب حرب  بينهما أمراً طبيعياً يتمشى تماماً مع السياسة التقليدية التى جرت عليها الحكومات  المصرية من قبل كما يتوافق مع الدور الذى لعبته الكنيسة القبطية وما زالت تؤديه بين  أبنائها المختلفين (12) *
*وحدث عند سماع إمبراطور أثيوبيا ثيؤودور بوصول  البابا القبطى إلى أثيوبيا خرج لأستقباله فى موكب حافل من على بعد مسيرة ثلاثة ايام  من العاصمة الأثيوبية ثم دخل به إلى مملكته فى هذا الموكب الكبير , وقام البابا فور  وصوله بمفاتحة الأمبراطور فى المهمة التى جاء ليتممها وهى إيقاف إعتداء الأثيوبيين  على الأملاك المصرية وتحديد الخط الفاصل للحدود بصفة نهائية , وكان لوجوده مع  النجاشي في أثيوبيا أثره الكبير في إحلال الصداقة محل العداء , فابدى الإمبراطور  موافقته والإستعداد بالإستجابه لمطالب البابا القبطى الذى وجدها معقوله , وحرر  مشروع الإتفاق بالصلح لتوقيعه , وزاد على ذلك بطلب صناع مصريين لصنع الأسلحة لجيشة  (13) . *
*وكان السياسيين الإنجليز فى ذلك الوقت يريدون  فصل الكنيسة القبطية عن الأثيوبية كما كانوا يخشون رغبته في اتحاد الكنائس  الأرثوذكسية، واتهموه أنه يود أن تكون تحت حماية روسيا. كما قيل أنه أراد الاتحاد  مع الكنيسة الأسقفية الإنجليزية كما أنهم لم ينسوا محاولاته المستميته لأصلاح  العلاقة بين الكنيستين أيام البابا بطرس الجاولى وإمتصاص غضب الأثيوبيين بعد أوغرت  الإرساليات الإنجليزية صدرهم بالهرطقة . فأوعز الإنجليز إلى سعيد باشا أن يذهب وهو  يرأس جيشاً إلى الخرطوم إستعداداً للحرب لأن البابا القبطى قد ينضم إلى النجاشى فى  مطالبه لأن النجاشى أبن من ابناءه . *
*وفى ذات الوقت قال الإنجليز لثيؤدور أمبراطور  أثيوبيا أن البابا إنما جاء ليشغل الأثيوبيين عن الحرب والأستعداد للقتال ويهئ  الفرصة لسعيد باشا لأن يحتل أراضى من أثيوبيا ويتوغل فى داخل حدود أثيوبيا . * 
*وما أن سمع كلام الوشاة الإنجليز حتى سمع بوصول  الجيش المصرى بقيادة سعيد باشا غلى الخرطوم فـاكد من صدق الوشاية وظن أن البابا  يتلاعب به فقبض على البابا القبطى وأودعه فى سجن منفرد وأبعد عنه مرافقيه , وبلغ  الغضب منه أنه كان يريد قتل البابا  لولا تدخل الملكة ورجال القصر وطالبوه  بالتريّث والتحقق من الأمر. *
* وقالت الملكة لللأمبراطور : " أنتظر حتى تتأكذ من صحة هذا الكلام ,  فالجل مسجون وهو تحت أمرك ويمكنك قتله فى أى وقت , أما إن قتلته وثبت كذب هذه  الأقوال فلن تستطيع إعادته إلى الحياة " فوافقها مستشارين المملكة ووافق ثيؤودور  على التريث والتمهل وتمكنت الملكة على أن تحصل من زوجها على أذن للبابا القبطى  بالكتابة لحل هذه المشكلة , فأرسل رساله إلى سعيد باشا يبلغه بأن رسالته كادت تنجح  لولا تحرك جيوشه وطالبه برجوع الجيش لأنه نجح فى وساطته (14) *

*  ولمحبة الرب للبابا أن سعيد باشا أذعن لحكمة  البابا القبطى وعاد بجيشة إلى القاهرة , وما أن سمع الأمبراطور برجوع الجيش إلى  القاهرة حتى أدرك الأمبراطور ثيؤودور فداحة الخطأ الذى فعله فى أبوه البابا القبطى  بسجنه وهو برئ فذهب الأمبراطور حافى حاسر الرأس حافى القدمين أمام كبار وعامة شعبه  ثم سقط عند قدمى البابا القبطى يفبلهما ويطلب الصفح على أفعاله معه , وفى الحال قبل  البابا رأس الملك النادم , ثم أحضروا ورقه سجل فيها أفمبراطور عهده بالحدود التى  حددها أبو الإصلاح ووقع النجاشي على المعاهدة وسلّمها للبابا الذي استأذنه بالعودة،  فقدم له وللباشا هدايا كثيرة، وطلب منه البركة , ثم ارسل النجاشى معه ماهنه الخاص  ووزيراً من وزراؤه ليحملا الوثيقة إليه عند عوتهما يعد أن يوقع عليها سعيد باشا . *

*   وعاد البابا كيرلس الرابع إلى القاهرة في يوم السبت 7 أمشير  1574ش بعد غيابه سنة ونصف تقريبًا، وجاء معه كاهن النجاشي الخاص ووزير أثيوبي  حاملاً نص الاتفاق للتوقيع عليه رسميًا . *

*  وأمتلأت قلوب الأقباط فرحاً بعودة باباهم فقاموا  بإحتفالات يصعب وصفها حيث سار موكب من الكهنة والشمامسة بملابسهم الكهنوتية رافعين  الصليب جهاراً يتبعهم كبار القباط ورؤسائهم ثم عامة الشعب القبطى بين التهليل  والزغاريد التى رجت المكان *

*  ورفع الصليب في المواكب في الشوارع امتعض المسلمون  ، ووجد الواشون فرحة الشعب القبطى برجوع باباهم إليهم سليما بعد أن كان مسجونا فى  سجون أثيوبيا سبباً للتنكيل بالبابا والإيقاع به ، *

*  وأنضم الأنجليز إلى المسلمين فى إثارة سعيد باشا ضد رفع الصليب أمام حفل  استقبال البابا عند عودته من أثيوبيا حيث أعتبروا رجوع البابا سليماً وفشل أسلوب  الوقيعة وخطتهم هزيمه لهم . فإستدعاه الباشا وسأله عن سبب رفع لاصليب فى الشوارع ..  فأجابه بأن الأذن برفعه فى ألماكن العامة كان قد صدر من محمد على الباشا منذ حادثة  قتل المسلمين لـ سيدهم بشاى على أن البابا فهم من مقابلة سعيد باشا أنه قد تغير من  نحوه , ورفض الوالي مقابلة البابا بعد ذلك بالرغم من تردد البابا مرارًا على قصره  أملاً فى أن يزيل ما وضعه الواشيين فى صدره . *

*ومما زاد الطين بله أن بعض الأقباط الحمقى زعموا  : أنه بعد أن أبرم معاهدة بين حكومتى مصر والحبشة - يمكن أن يكون الأحباش قوة تساند  القبط , وبالفعل أشاعوا هذا القول ووصل زعمهم إلى البابا كيرلس الرابع فجمعهم وقال  لهم : " يجب أن تدركوا أن إعتماد المسيحى يجب أن يكون على الرب وحده فالأحباش  يريدون منفعتهم وكلما ينتفعون يطمعون فى المزيد " وحكى لأبنائه كل ما ألحقوا به من  إهانات , وقص عليهم أيضاً محاولاتهم فى الإستيلاء على دير السلطان . * 


  البابا كيرلس الرابع يصدر قانوناً بتحديد سن زواج البنت بـ 14 سنة  
*  كان البابا كيرلس الرابع هو أول من سنَّ قانونًا يحدد سن زواج البنت، إذ  قرر عدم تزويجها أقل من 14 سنة، في ذاك العصر الذي كانت فيه الفتاة تتزوج في  الحادية عشر من عمرها، وبهذا سبق البابا كيرلس الرابع عصرة وسبق أيضاً القوانين المدنية والتشريع  المدني بمائة عام . *

*  وأنشأ مجلسًا لحل المشكلات الأسرية  الذى  يعتبر هو نواة المجلس الإكليريكي الآن . *

*  كما أنه  كنسيًا اشترط اعتراف العروسان اعترافًا صريحًا وشخصيًا أمام الكاهن بالرضا  والموافقة على الزواج قبل إتمامه، *

*  كما أنه  اشترط أن تكون هناك فترة فرصة قبل الزواج يدرس فيها الطرفان بعضهما البعض ، فإن  اتفقا يُعقَد الزواج وعقد الأملاك فيما يعرف الان بفترة خطوبة . *

 لاحظ سعيد باشا أيضًا أن البابا أعاد استخدام  التقويم القبطي في المراسلات، وكان الخديوي سعيد قد أبطل استخدامه في المكاتبات  الرسمية واستبدله بالتقويم الميلادي الغربي تقربًا للأجانب منذ أول يناير سنة  1856م. طالت أيام عزلته
*  حكم بأمر السلطان العثمانى عبد الحميد فى تثبيت ملكية دير السلطان  للأقباط الأرثوذكس : *

*  أعمال أخرى في عصره نجح مطران القدس الأنبا  باسيليوس في الحصول على حكم تثبيت ملكية القبط لدير السلطان في القدس بأمر السلطان  عبد الحميد . *

 بابــــــــــا  الأقباط يعترف بخطأه ويطلب من ابنه ان يسامحه 
*  لم يعرف الأقباط  شيئاً أسمه عصمة إنسان ما  عدا الرب يسوع له المجد وعلى هذا فإن الآباء الكهنة والمطارنه والاباء البطاركة  ليسوا معصومين من الخطأ وأنهم بشر .. لأنهم ليسوا أقل من رسل وتلاميذ المسيح الذين  أخطأوا ايضاً , وقد كان البطاركة يعترفون بخطأهم جهاراً دون تردد ودون زعم أو تبرير  للخطأ الذين وقعوا فيه .*
*  وحدث أنه*  بالنسبة إلى المدارس فقد أطمأن علي حسن إدارتها وتقدمها فى التعليم بعد عودته من  اثيوبيا وكان قد عين المعلم برسوم واصف عليها فى غيابه   , ولكن وشى الواشون بالمعلم برسوم واصف  لديه وأحس هذا ألرخن العظيم أن باباه غاضب عليه , فترك الكنيسة القبطية وذهب ليصلى  فى كنيسة الأرمن بإزاء هذا الغضب , ولاحظ البابا كيرلس الرابع غياب أبنه ..   فكتب فى الحال له هذه الكلمات فى خطاب : " ... تحريت عن الموضوع فوجدت نفسى مخطئاً  ومغشوشاً فأرجوا مسامحتى لأننى لم أكن معصوماً عن الخطأ إذ لم أخرج عن كونى بشرياً  .. الحقير كيرلس " .. ولما لم يستجيب من خطابه الأول عاد فكتب له مرة ثانية وقال له  : " ... وإن كان الأوفق حضوركم عندنا بوقت معلوم لنتكلم شفاهياً عن إرادتكم وطلبكم  ولا يكن عندكم فكرة من قبلنا وما تغير قلبنا والكلام المذكور ما قلناه أبداً , وإن  كنا قلنا شئ فهو ليس مغايراً للطبيعة بل نحن وأنتم بشر وأنا لواحد خاطئ وربنا  يرحمنا جميعاً .. الحقير بولس (15) "  
*وبهذه الروح سار أبائنا القديسين .. روح التواضع  والحب والتواضع , فلا شك أنه عندما صالح البابا أبنه معترفاً بخطئه صالحه فى الرب  يسوع مصدر وينبوع الحب الإلهى . *
* أأنــــا صنم جئتم لتسجدوا له *
*وكان البابا يرفض أن يسجد له أحداً حيث كانت  عادة ذلك الزمان التى أخذت من المسلمين الذين يسجدون لصاحب السلطان فكان يقول لهم :  " هل أنا صنم جئتم لتسجدوا له ؟ " *
*وكثيراً ما كان وقت التبخير أثناء الشعائر  الدينية وتقدم إليه كاهن به كان يتمسك بأن يقوم بهذه الخدمه بنفسه قائلاً : " الغرض  من تقدم الكاهن بالبخور إليه هو رجاء صامت بأن يطلب (البابا( إلى الرب أن يقبل  البخور (الصلاة) من الكاهن الخديم , وأن البخور الذى هو صلوات القديسين حينما يمر  الكاهن به امام الأيقونات إنما هو لنفس الغرض , وفى الوقت عينه يمر به وسط الشعب  مبخراً إياة لهدفين : الأول رجاء إلى الله بأن تشمل صلوات القديسين الشعب المجتمع  بالكنيسة , والثانى أن يرفع هؤلاء المصلون إبتهالاتهم لتمتزج بصلوات القديسين  فتتألف من ضراعات الكنيسة المنتصرة والكنيسة المجاهدة وحدة مترابطة من التقرب لإله  السماء (16)*
* إعادة العمل  بالتاريخ القبطى *
*قام سعيد باشا بإلغاء التقويم القبطى الذى ظل  مستعملاً منذ عهود سحيقة فى القدم وأستعمل بدلاً منه التقويم الغربى مجاملة  لأصدقائة الإنجليز والفرنسيين , وقد ظل هذا التقويم مرتبطاً بالزراعة حتى يومنا هذا  ولكن أعاد البابا كيرلس الرابع إستعمال هذا التقويم فى التعامل الدينى بينه وبين  الحكومة كما كان يستعمل فى المدارس القبطية التى أنشأها وصدر قاره بإعادة إستعمال  التقويم القبطى من أول أبيب سنة 1571 ش (17) *
  تجديــــــد الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى 

*  إن جميع الإصلاحات التى قام بها البابا كيرلس  الرابع تعد إنجازات كبيره يلهث الإنسان فى متابعتها فقد كان يعتبر من المخططين  العظماء ومديراً أدار دفه الكنيسة فى إتجاه حضارى فكان يسارع الزمن فى الحقبة  القصيرة التى قضاها فى رئاسته للكنيسة سبع سنوات فقط منها أكثر من سنة ونصف فى  رحلته إلى أثيوبياً التى كلفه لها حاكم مصر للصلح بين مصر واثيوبيا وكان آخر  مشروعاته هو تجديد الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى .  التى كانت استمرت مقرًا له،  وكان يوم الخميس 29 برمودة سنة 1575 ش هو الموعد الذى حدده وضع حجر أساس لبناء جديد  بعد هدم مبناها القديم الملحق ودعا رؤساء الكنائس وكبار رجال الدولة للحفل البابا  كيرلس يعتبره المؤرخين أنه زهرة  ظهرت وأبهرت الجميع من جمالها وعطرها ولكنها  ذبلت وماتت ولكن أعطت قوة فى أصل الكنيسة . *

  الكنيسة الرومانية تحاول ضم الكنيسة القبطية إليها 
*وحدث ذات صباح أنه عندما كان البابا كيرلس الرابع فى حوش الكنيسة  المرقسية يرقب البنائين عند بناء الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى ويحثهم على سرعة العمل  ويخدمهم , وإذا بمندوب البابا الرومانى يدخل ومعه يوحنا مسرة (المترجم ألأول  بالقنصلية الإنجليزية بمصر) بدون سابق ميعاد , فإستقبلهم البابا القبطى بحفاوة وأمر  بإحضار المرطبات ثم القهوة لضيفيه وفهم البابا القبطى أنهم يحاولون ضم الكنيسه  القبطية الوطنيه إلى روما وقبل ان يتفوه الزائر بكلمة سأله يوحنا مسرة المترجم  ليبدأ الحديث فى الموضوع بعد ذلك : " ماذا تفعل ؟ " أجابه : " أنت ترى أننى منشغل  بإقامة كنيسة جديدة بدلاً من القديمة , وقد نفذ المال الذى معى , فأشار على بعض  أحبائى أن احذو حذو بابا رومية فأبيع صكوك الغفران وبذلك أحصل على مبالغ طائلة  أستكمل بها بناء الكنيسة , ولكننى آثرت أن ابحث عن آية فى الإنجيل تبرر هذا العمل  قبل أن أقدم عليه , فما دمتم قد جئتم الآن يمكننى الإستعانة بكما بدلً من إضاعة  الوقت فى البحث عن ألاية المطلوبة" *
*وقام يوحنا مسرة بترجمة كلام البابا القبطى إلى مبعوث بابا روما  إلى ان وصل للجملة الأخيره فحار فى أمره وسكت , وبالتالى لم يجرؤ على مكاشفة البابا  كيرلس الرابع عن سبب الزيارة وأنصرف الإثنان لساعتهما *
* باب الكنيسة  أعلى من المقرر *
*كان عصر سعيد باشا يتسم بالتسامح فى بناء  الكنائس وترميم ما تهدم منها كما أن البابا كيرلس كانت له علاقة قوية بمختلف حكام  الأقاليم أتى إلى البابا يوماً القمص يوسف موسى كاهن كنيسة ميت غمر يشكو أنه قام  بتجديد باب الكنيسة فاصدر المسلمين من أولى الأمر أستصدروا فتوى شرعية أن باب  كنيسته أعلى من المقرر أى كبر طوله فهدموه , فأوعز إليه البابا كيرلس الرابع أن  يلحق به عند ذو الفقار باشا , وقعلاً , فإنه بعد أن إستقر البابا عند الباشا حتى  ظهر القسيس , فسأله قائلاً : " ما الذى جاء بك إلى هنا ؟ " أجابه : " الحق أنى جئت  أشكو من تعدى الحكومة لى لأن الحكومة تريدنى أن أجعل الباب قصيراً منخفض بحيث لا  يمكن للرجل ان يمر بدون أن ينحنى " فقال له البطريرك : " عليك الطاعة ما دمت  محكوماً وليس لك ملك يدافع عنك " وما كاد ذو الفقار باشا يسمع هذا القول حتى قام  لفوره وقابل سعيد باشا وروى له ما سمع ثم قال : " لا يليق أن نسمع بمثل هذه الأمور  فى أيام عدلك " وأصدر سعيد باشا ببناء الباب ثانية على حساب الحكومة . *
*ولما رأى أهالى دقادوس أن جهة كنيستهم فى جهة  غير مناسبة فنقلوا باب كنيستهم من الجهة القبلية إلى الجهة الغربية وجعلوه مرتفعاً  إلى درجة لم تسمح لهم من قبل . *
*وقام أيضاً أهالى طنطا والمحمودية ببناء طنائس  فى مدينتهما وكانوا محرومين من بناء الكنائس على مدى سنين طويلة , وفى أيامه ألغيت  القيود التى تعطل بناء الكنائس وترميمها . *
*ويعتبر أن حكام مصر فى ذلك الوقت غير مصريين  ويرى كثيراً من المؤرخين أنه كان هناك عدل فى حكم الغير مصرى للأقباط , وظلم فى حكم  المصريين الذين أجدادهم كانوا أقباط وأسلموا بظلم الإسلام وخافوا من الموت بسيفه *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كيرلس الرابع (1854–1861)






* أهتمام  البابا كيرلس الرابع بتعليم اللغة القبطية والألحان الكنسية *

* وكان  إهتمام البابا أبى افصلاح عامة هو دراسة  اللغات عامة لنقل الفكر والحضارة من مختلف انحاء العالم إلى مصر ولكن كان مركز  عنايته هو تعليم ونشر اللغة القبطية التى كانت تعتبر لغة ميتة فى عصره , فقام  بتعيين الأستاذ عريان جرجس مفتاح مدرساً لها وكان يجيد معرفتها , وقد قام هو أيضا  بزيادة معرفته لهذه اللغة التى كان يقرأها ويعرف حروفها نتيجه للممارسته الصلوات  والقراءات الكنسية التى تقتضى قراءة بعض الأصحاحات والقطع باللغة القبطة - وكانوا  يتعلمون المفردات والجمل ومعانى الألحان كما كانوا يتعلمون قواعدها اللغوية  والنحوية أسوه بباقى اللغات التى كانوا يدرسونها فى المدارس القبطية فى ذلك الوقت .*
* وأدت دراسة اللغة القبطية بهذا الأسلوب الحديث إلى  فتح المجال لأستكمال الأبحاث التاريخية لفترات العصور الفرعونية ظلت مجهولة تماماً  لنا , لأن اللغة القبطية ما هى إلا تطور كتابة لغة القدماء المصريين التى بدأ  آباؤنا تسجيلها كتابياً بالصور الهيرلوغليفية , فأصبح أبناؤهم يكتبونها بالحروف  اليونانية التى تحتوى على 24 حرف فقط فى حين تحتوى اللغة المصرية القبطية على أكثر  من ذلك فأضافوا الحروف السبعة الأخيره من الحروف الديموطيقة المصرية القديمة ولهذا  لا تجد هذه الحروف فى اللغة اليونانية .*
*وقام البابا كيرلس الرابع بإختيار القمص تكلا (  أحد كهنة الكنيسة المرقسية بالأزبكية) ليعلم الألحان والمردات الكنسية لتلاميذ  المدرسة القبطية حتى يكون أنغامها أثناء الصلوات متناسقة جذابه وغير متنافرة , ورأى  البابا أن يرسم الذين تعلموا الألحان شمامسة ويجعل لهم زياً خاصاً , فكان إبتكاره  سبباً فى تشجيع الأهالى وأصرار الأطفال وفرحتهم وأهاليهم بيوم الرسامة , وأدى إلى  مواظبة اهالى الشمامسة الأطفال للكنيسة يفتخرون ويستمتعون ويستمعون إلى أبنائهم وهم  يترنمون بألحان الكنيسة الشجية . * 
* شراؤه مطبعة *


*وقد عرفت مصر إختراع المطبعة عندما أتت الحملة  الفرنسية بمطبعة معها ثم أستوردت الحكومة مطبعه وقام بشراءها محمد على باشا وكانت  الأولى التى يمتلكها مصريين ثم المطبعة الثانية التى فكر فى شرائها البابا كيرلس  الرابع . *
*فقام البابا كيرلس الرابع الخواجا (1) رفلة عبيد  الرومى الأرثوذكسى بشرائها وفى الفترة ما بين تكليفه ووصول المطبعة نجح فى إستصدار  الأمر من محمد سعيد باشا بقبول أربع شبان من القبط الأذكياء فى المطبعة الأميرية  لتدريبهم على العمل حتى يكونوا على إستعداد لتشغيل المطبعة الجديدة , وكان هناك  معاملات ما بين البطريركية وقلم المطبوعات الأميرية لتجهيز الحروف وطبع الكتب , وما  زالت بالمكتبة الباباوية بالقاهرة أربعة خطابات تبين هذه المعاملات :- * 
*1 - ناظر قلم الروضة والمطبوعات رفعتلو بك * 
*الماية وأثنين وأربعون رطل حروف المبينين أعلاة  البالغ مقدارهم بالأقة إحدى وخمسين وربع لازمين لأشغال الكتب الجارى طبعها بمطبعة  الحروف بالمدارس وحيث أن ألمر كما ذكر نؤمل تدارك تلك الأصناف من محل وجودهم أفندم.*
*رئيس مطبعة الحروف - موسى شرف (ختم) * 
*2 - عموم مكاتب أهلية وكيلى عزتلو أفندم حضرتلى *
*الأصناف الموضحة يمينية لزومها ضرورى للمطبعة  ومقتضى ألان تداركها فنؤمل صدور المر بما يقتضى أفندم *
*ناظر مطبوعات وروضة - على فهمى (ختم) 27 الحجة  سنة 1292 هـ *
*3 - جناب ناظر بطريركخانة الأقباط الأرثوذكس .*
*كتعهد جنابكم يلزم أن توردوا بمطبعة المدارس  الخمسون أقة رصاص السابق التحرير لجنابكم بتوريدها مع الواحد وخمسون أقه وكسور  الواردين فى إفادة حضرة ناظرها هذه الرقيمة 27 الحجــة سنة 1292 هـ وبموجب سند  الإستلام تصير المحاسبة وفقا للأصــول الجارية .*
*ناظر معارف وأوقاف م - 29 الحجة سنة 1292 هـ * 
*4 - ولدنا الخواجا رزق جرجس *
*إطلاع حضرتكم على شرح سعادة ناظر المعارف  والأوقاف باطنه 26 الحجة سنة 1292 نكره 43 سايرة كاف وبمعرفة جنابكم يجرى المقتضى  لما هو لازم ودمتم .*
*بطريرك الأقباط  (2) *
*أمر  باباوى بأستقبال المطبعة إستقبالاً دينياً *
*وحدث أن وصلت الباخرة الحاملة للمطبعة إلى ميناء  الإسكندرية , وكان البابا كيرلس الرابع فى دير الأنبا أنطونيوس , فأرسل * *  وطلب من وكيل البطريركية استقبال تلك المطبعة عام  1860م استقبالاً حافلاً، فيلبس الكهنة والشمامسة الملابس الكهنوتية التى يرتدونها  وقت تأدية الشعائر المقدسة ويسيرون أمامها وهم يترنمون والألحان الكنسية (3) وكان  البابا يضع آمالاً كباراً على نشر الكلمة الإلهية عن طريق الكتب التى ستطبعها هذة  المطبعة .  *
*ولم يعجب بعض الأقباط إحتفاله بالألحان الكنسية  للمطبعة الحديدية وأعتقدوا أنه ابتدع فلما عاد من الدير أعربوا له عن رأيهم هذا ,  فأجابهم على الفور : لو كنت فى الأسكندرية لرقصت امامها كما رقص داوود قديماً أمام  تابوت العهد " وعندما لم يقتنعوا تماماً لأن داود رقص أمام تابوت العهد أما هذه  فمطبعة من الحديد  **  وقد علّق البابا على هذه المطبعة وعلى استقبالها  بقوله: "لست أُكرِّم آلة من الحديد ولكني أُكرِّم المعرفة التي ستنتشر بواسطتها "  فإعتذروا له عما بدر منهم .  *
* أنتاج المطبعة فى خدمة الكنيسة *
*  ومن أول الكتب التي طبعتها هذه المطبعة "القطمارس  الدوار" و "خطب ومواعظ أولاد العسال" *

*  ثم بعد ذلك "جريدة الوطن". *

*وصلت المطبعة التى كان يريد البابا كيرلس الرابع  أن يرقص أمامها إلا فى أواخر حياته ولم يكتب له القدر أن يرى إنتاجها ليفرح بأنتشار  كلمة الرب بها *
* وبعد أستشهاد البابا كيرلس الرابع ظلت معطلة حتى  أواخر خلفه ديمتريوس الثانى , وحدث أن أن طلبا أثنين من تجار الخشب هما أخوان رزق  بك لوريا وأخوه  أبراهيم جرجس لوريا (4) إستعارة المطبعة فيما يعود بالنفع على الأقباط والكنيسة  فنقلاها من المقر الباباوى إلى بيت كان وقفاً لدير الأنبا أنطونى , ولما بدأ فى  تشغيلها وجدا أن الحروف غير كافية للعمل , فكلفا حفاراً ماهراً أسمه موسى محمد  ليصنع لهما قاعدة للحروف , فصنع قاعدتين : الكبيرة لطبع الكتب الكنسية والصغيرة  لطبع الكتب الأخرى .*
*وعندما شب حريق فى تجارة الأخشاب التى هى  حرفتهما الأساسية , تخصصا فى تشغيل المطبعة وتركا تجارة الأخشاب , وأول شئ طبعوه هو  " القطمارس" (أى فصول العهد الجديد التى تقرأ وتتلى فى الكنائس مرتبه حسب أيام  السنة ) ثم طبعا خطب أولاد العسال ومواعظهم . *
*ثم طرأت على خاطر رزق بك فكرة هى من غير شك من  وحى الروح القدس - وهى أصدار جريدة أسبوعيه , فذهب هو وأخوه إلى ميخائيل عبد السيد  (5) وأتفقا على تأسيس جريده أسموها جريدة الوطن (6), وقاموا بأنتخاب لجنة لإدارة  الجريدة برئاسة ميخائيل كرئيس تحرير يعاونه جرجس أفندى ميلاد ناظر المدرسة  الإنجليزية سابقاً , ويسى بك عبد الشهيد الذى كان قاضياً فى المحاكم الأهلية ومعهما  تادرس بك إبراهيم الذى كان قاضياً أيضاً . *
*أما إبراهيم لوريا  فقد أختص بالإدارة  وأخوه رزق أختص بمباشرة طبع الجريدة مع الكتب الدينية الأخرى .*
*ونجحت الجريدة وأنتشرت وزاد توزيع نسخها , وأخذت  الكتب فى الإنتشار فرأى رزق بك وأخوه إبراهيم وجوب إنشاء مكتبة لبيع الكتب وترويجها  بسهولة بدلاً من ذهاب المشترين إلى المطبعة وتعطيل العاملين فيها *
*وفى سنة 1875 نقلت المطبعة من مكانها إلى بيت  وقف آخر فى شارع كلوت بك .*
*وفى سنة 1883 م أصبح يطلق عليها أسم " مطبعة  الوطن القديمة " *
*وأسس الأخوان لوريا المكتبة على هيئة شركة تتكون  منهما ومعهما ميلاد جرجس وميخائيل عبد السيد وحنا خير ويسى عبد الشهيد , وقد أستمرت  المكتبة مفتوحة حتى تنيح أبراهيم لوريا , وأطلق على المكتبة أسم " كتبخانة الوطن"  ومن الكتب التى طبعت وبيعت : كتاب روضة الفريد وسلوة الوحيد لإبن كليل - الخولاجى  وما يتبعه من كتب مثل : خدمة الشماس - والإكليل والمعمودية - كتاب الصحيح فى آلام  المسيح للعلامة بطرس السدمنتى - القول الصريح فى تثليث الأقانيم وتجسد المسيح -  تفسير رسالة رومية لأبن كاتب قيصر - الإجبية - مزيل الغم لإليان مطران نصيبين ,  وفيات الأعيان لأبن خلكان - كتاب الأحكام السلطانية - حسن المحاضرة - الذريعة فى  أصول الشريعة - قوانين الدواوين - مطالع البدور (7)  وغيرها من الكتب العلمية  والطبية . *
*وبالإضافة إلى الكتب العربية فقد ابدى رزق واخوه  إبراهيم عناية خاصة بالحروف القبطية وإستحضار وصناعة القوالب وماكينات لصبها وأصبح  للأقباط كتب مطبوعه باللغة القبطية فى العصر الحديث *
*حقاً لقد حققا ألأخوين لوريا حلم البابا كيرلس  الرابع الذى أراده لشعبه القبطى وساهما فى نشر الثقافة الدينية القبطية والمسيحية .*
*وبعد أن تنيح الأخوان وكان لأبراهيم لوريا ولدان  هما حبيب وتادرس أستلما العمل فى المطبعة وظلا فى جهاد مستميت حتى 21 أكتوبر سنة  1903 م حينما تولى أرمانيوس بك حنا مراقب البطريركية فأمر بإعادة المطبعة وحينما  تسلمها باعها على أنها حديد خردة بجنيهات قليلة وفكان من الحمق أن يقوم بهذا العمل  وأنطبق عليه قول الرب : " ما دخلتم ومنعتم الداخلون " ولكن الرب يسوع لا ينسى تعب  المحبة . *
* إهتمامه  بالمكتبة البطريركية *
*ولكي تكتمل الصورة الثقافية التي تبنّاها البابا  كيرلس الرابع كان هدفه الأول نشر العلم عن طريق التعليم والكتب والوعظ والإرشاد أى  بكل طريق ممكنة . دار للكتب أراد أن يقيم مكتبة أو دارًا للكتب خاصة، وأن  سلفه البابا بطرس الجاولي كان يعشق الدراسة، فيقضي أوقاتًا طويلة بين الكتب، وقد  جمع كثير من المخطوطات. وأصدر أمره بجرد كل الكتب التى كانت موجوده بها آنذاك  وإصلاح التالف منها ووضع كل صنف منها مع ما يضاهيه وإلصاق ورقة عليها أسم الكتاب  وأسم كاتبه على كعب كل كتاب وقد تحدث القمص عبد المسيح المسعودي عن اهتمام البابا كيرلس  بالمكتبة . وأن البابا كان يود أن يخصص موظفين للمكتبة لخدمة الجمهور. وقد طالب  القمص عبد المسيح السعودي وهو يُعد قائمة بالكتب أن يرد الذين استعاروا كتبًا إلى  المكتبة. وقد طالب بعدم إعارة المخطوطات بالمرة إلا بإذن من البابا نفسه مع دفع  تأمين كبير. كما طالب بعمل معرض للمخطوطات النادرة القديمة... ثم أختار غرفة داخل  القاعة الكبرى بالقلاية الباباوية (المقر الباباوى) ووضع بها دواليب من الخشب  مرتكنة إلى جهتها القبلية والبحرية فرتب 21 دولاباً على هذا النحو (8) وكان يريد إكثار  الكتب فيها لوجود جيل جديد يريد الإطلاع والبحث والدراسة . *

 البابا كيرلس الرابع  أنشأ ديوان لتنظيم أمور الكنيسة 
*  ديوان لإدارة البطريركية من ناحية تنظيم أمور  الكنيسة فلأول مرة نسمع عن أمر إنشاء سجلات لحصر أوقاف الكنيسة والعمل على تنظيمها  وضبطها والاهتمام بالكهنة وأُسرهم وإيرادات الكنائس وضبطها. فقد أنشأ ديوانًا  لإدارة البطريركية، ووضع له قواعد دقيقة حتى لا يتصرف نظار الأوقاف بغير نظام. وقد  قسّم الإدارة إلى قسمين:- *

*  القسم الأول  :  يختص بالإشراف على الأوقاف ومحاسبة النظار وتقديم حسابات الإيرادات  والمصروفات وعين لرئاستها إبراهيم أفندى خليل . *

*   والقسم الثانى : يختص بالأعمال الدينية والشرعية يقوم بمباشرته أحد  القسوس ورئاسة مطران مصر. *

*  وأمر بإنشاء سجلات لحصر جميع الأوقاف يكون مسجل  بها بيانات من واقع الحجج الموجودة *

*   كان هو المشرف على العمل هذه الدواوين . *



*  إلغـــــــــاء الجزيــــــة فى عهد سعيد باشا *

*  ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر أنه في عصر حِبْريّة هذا  البابا العظيم صرّح الخديوي سعيد للقبط بدخول الجيش وتطبيق الخدمة العسكرية عليهم  أسوة بالمسلمين، وذلك اعتبارًا من أول يناير سنة 1856م بعد إلغاء الجزية المفروضة  على الذميين في ديسمبر سنة 1855م. *

*وتقول المؤرخة  ألإنجليزية مسز بتشر : " لأن الجيوش الإسلامية فى مصر كثيراً ما كانت تساق لتعذيب  الأقباط العزل الغير مسلحين أكثر مما كانت تساق فى حرب علنية ضد عدو إعتيادى ولكن  لما أصدر سعيد باشا أمره إلى كل المصريين بدون تمييز فى الدين يجندوا فى الجيش ,  لإغستغل المسلمون هذا القانون آله لإضطهاد المسيحيين فقبضوا فى أسيوط على كل الذكور  فى أغلب بيوت الأقباط وساقوهم ليجندوا فى الجيش , ولم يتركوا ولا واحداً منهم  لإعالة النساء والأطفال , ولما أنتظم الأقباط فى سلك العسكرية (فى الجيش) أتخذ  المسلمون منهم خطة عمومية لإضطهادهم وتعذيبهم ليجبروهم على تغيير دينهم , ولم يكن  لهم رجاء ولا مجال للترقى فى وظائف الجيش فى جميع فرقه العسكرية كما هم فاقدين  أيضاً ترقيتهم فى الجيش المصرى هذه الأيام (10) لذلك فإن القانون الذى أصدره سعيد  باشا جاء ضربة هائلة للأقباط وسبب تعاسة وشقاء لهم - حتى إلتزم بطريركهم كيرلس  الرابع الملقب ( أبى الإصلاح القبطى ) رفع تظلمات شعبه إلى ألإنجليز (11) فأجبر  سعيد باشا برفع المظالم عن الأقباط ليس بواسطة حكومة إنجلترا بل بتأثير بعض رجال  الإنجليز الذين كان يخشاهم ويخشى باسهم ويحافظ على عدم تكديرهم وبذلك ألتزم سعيد  باشا بغعفاء القباط من الخدمة العسكرية , ولكنه لم يترك ما فعله البطريرك هبأ( يذهب  بدون عقاب) للبطريرك بل كتم غيظه منه وأتخذ الوسائط اللازمة لسمه بأمر الحكومة ومات  البطريرك المسكين مسموماً نظير جهاده فى سبيل راحة شعبه .. وبعد موته صارت الحكومة  تطرد مئات الأقباط الموظفين من مصالحها   "*
* رحلــــــــــــة البابا كيرلس الرابع  لأثيـــــــــــــــــوبيا  *

* لتوضيح صورة الموقف السياسى الذى كان السبب فى سفره  لأثيوبيا نعرف القارئ أن حدود السلطة السياسية فى مصر كانت أثيوبيا لأن السودان  كانت تابعة لمصر فى هذا الوقت , وحدث نزاع بين الأثيوبيين والجيش المصرى على الحدود  فرأى سعيد باشا أن يوفد الأنبا كيرلس الرابع ليتفاهم مع النجاشى .*

* وكانت العلاقات بين الكنيسة القبطية غير مرضية منذ  عده سنين مضت حيث بدأت مشكلة دير السلطان فى القدس بين الأحباش والمصريين حيث قتلوا  المطران السابق للأنبا سلامة فى ذلك الوقت , ومن ناحية أخرى كان إمبراطور اثيوبيا  تيودور الثانى (1855 - 1868 م) ديكتاتوراً حاد المزاج عنيف الطبع ويبغض المصريين  جداً , وعلاقته مع الأنبا سلامة مطران أثيوبيا القبطى متوترة للغاية لدرجة أنه حدد  أقامة الأنبا سلامة لمدة ثلاث سنين .*

*كما أن الإرساليات الإنجليزية بدأت فى العمل فى  أثيوبيا وبدأوا ببث الفرقة بين الكنيسة الأثيوبية والشعب الأثيوبى والحكم الأثيوبى  ضد المصريين حكومة وكنيسة . *
*  سافر إلى أثيوبيا في آخر مسرى سنة 1572ش  (1856م) لحل مشكلة الحدود بين مصر والحبشة موفدًا من قبل سعيد باشا. ، وكان سفره  مفاجئة لأولاده إذ لم يعلموا به إلا عند سفره , وجهز له سعيد باشا سفينه أقلته  بصحبه اثنان من الأتراك من قبل الحكومة فانتهز فرصة تواجدهما معه وتمكن من إجادة  اللغة التركية في رحلته الطويلة التى يعتقد انه درسها من قبل . *

*وكان لجوء سعيد باشا إلى البابا كيرلس الرابع من  أجل إحلال الصداقة بين الحكومتين المصرية والحبشية محل العداء , وتجنباً لنشوب حرب  بينهما أمراً طبيعياً يتمشى تماماً مع السياسة التقليدية التى جرت عليها الحكومات  المصرية من قبل كما يتوافق مع الدور الذى لعبته الكنيسة القبطية وما زالت تؤديه بين  أبنائها المختلفين (12) *
*وحدث عند سماع إمبراطور أثيوبيا ثيؤودور بوصول  البابا القبطى إلى أثيوبيا خرج لأستقباله فى موكب حافل من على بعد مسيرة ثلاثة ايام  من العاصمة الأثيوبية ثم دخل به إلى مملكته فى هذا الموكب الكبير , وقام البابا فور  وصوله بمفاتحة الأمبراطور فى المهمة التى جاء ليتممها وهى إيقاف إعتداء الأثيوبيين  على الأملاك المصرية وتحديد الخط الفاصل للحدود بصفة نهائية , وكان لوجوده مع  النجاشي في أثيوبيا أثره الكبير في إحلال الصداقة محل العداء , فابدى الإمبراطور  موافقته والإستعداد بالإستجابه لمطالب البابا القبطى الذى وجدها معقوله , وحرر  مشروع الإتفاق بالصلح لتوقيعه , وزاد على ذلك بطلب صناع مصريين لصنع الأسلحة لجيشة  (13) . *
*وكان السياسيين الإنجليز فى ذلك الوقت يريدون  فصل الكنيسة القبطية عن الأثيوبية كما كانوا يخشون رغبته في اتحاد الكنائس  الأرثوذكسية، واتهموه أنه يود أن تكون تحت حماية روسيا. كما قيل أنه أراد الاتحاد  مع الكنيسة الأسقفية الإنجليزية كما أنهم لم ينسوا محاولاته المستميته لأصلاح  العلاقة بين الكنيستين أيام البابا بطرس الجاولى وإمتصاص غضب الأثيوبيين بعد أوغرت  الإرساليات الإنجليزية صدرهم بالهرطقة . فأوعز الإنجليز إلى سعيد باشا أن يذهب وهو  يرأس جيشاً إلى الخرطوم إستعداداً للحرب لأن البابا القبطى قد ينضم إلى النجاشى فى  مطالبه لأن النجاشى أبن من ابناءه . *
*وفى ذات الوقت قال الإنجليز لثيؤدور أمبراطور  أثيوبيا أن البابا إنما جاء ليشغل الأثيوبيين عن الحرب والأستعداد للقتال ويهئ  الفرصة لسعيد باشا لأن يحتل أراضى من أثيوبيا ويتوغل فى داخل حدود أثيوبيا . * 
*وما أن سمع كلام الوشاة الإنجليز حتى سمع بوصول  الجيش المصرى بقيادة سعيد باشا غلى الخرطوم فـاكد من صدق الوشاية وظن أن البابا  يتلاعب به فقبض على البابا القبطى وأودعه فى سجن منفرد وأبعد عنه مرافقيه , وبلغ  الغضب منه أنه كان يريد قتل البابا  لولا تدخل الملكة ورجال القصر وطالبوه  بالتريّث والتحقق من الأمر. *
* وقالت الملكة لللأمبراطور : " أنتظر حتى تتأكذ من صحة هذا الكلام ,  فالجل مسجون وهو تحت أمرك ويمكنك قتله فى أى وقت , أما إن قتلته وثبت كذب هذه  الأقوال فلن تستطيع إعادته إلى الحياة " فوافقها مستشارين المملكة ووافق ثيؤودور  على التريث والتمهل وتمكنت الملكة على أن تحصل من زوجها على أذن للبابا القبطى  بالكتابة لحل هذه المشكلة , فأرسل رساله إلى سعيد باشا يبلغه بأن رسالته كادت تنجح  لولا تحرك جيوشه وطالبه برجوع الجيش لأنه نجح فى وساطته (14) *

*  ولمحبة الرب للبابا أن سعيد باشا أذعن لحكمة  البابا القبطى وعاد بجيشة إلى القاهرة , وما أن سمع الأمبراطور برجوع الجيش إلى  القاهرة حتى أدرك الأمبراطور ثيؤودور فداحة الخطأ الذى فعله فى أبوه البابا القبطى  بسجنه وهو برئ فذهب الأمبراطور حافى حاسر الرأس حافى القدمين أمام كبار وعامة شعبه  ثم سقط عند قدمى البابا القبطى يفبلهما ويطلب الصفح على أفعاله معه , وفى الحال قبل  البابا رأس الملك النادم , ثم أحضروا ورقه سجل فيها أفمبراطور عهده بالحدود التى  حددها أبو الإصلاح ووقع النجاشي على المعاهدة وسلّمها للبابا الذي استأذنه بالعودة،  فقدم له وللباشا هدايا كثيرة، وطلب منه البركة , ثم ارسل النجاشى معه ماهنه الخاص  ووزيراً من وزراؤه ليحملا الوثيقة إليه عند عوتهما يعد أن يوقع عليها سعيد باشا . *

*   وعاد البابا كيرلس الرابع إلى القاهرة في يوم السبت 7 أمشير  1574ش بعد غيابه سنة ونصف تقريبًا، وجاء معه كاهن النجاشي الخاص ووزير أثيوبي  حاملاً نص الاتفاق للتوقيع عليه رسميًا . *

*  وأمتلأت قلوب الأقباط فرحاً بعودة باباهم فقاموا  بإحتفالات يصعب وصفها حيث سار موكب من الكهنة والشمامسة بملابسهم الكهنوتية رافعين  الصليب جهاراً يتبعهم كبار القباط ورؤسائهم ثم عامة الشعب القبطى بين التهليل  والزغاريد التى رجت المكان *

*  ورفع الصليب في المواكب في الشوارع امتعض المسلمون  ، ووجد الواشون فرحة الشعب القبطى برجوع باباهم إليهم سليما بعد أن كان مسجونا فى  سجون أثيوبيا سبباً للتنكيل بالبابا والإيقاع به ، *

*  وأنضم الأنجليز إلى المسلمين فى إثارة سعيد باشا ضد رفع الصليب أمام حفل  استقبال البابا عند عودته من أثيوبيا حيث أعتبروا رجوع البابا سليماً وفشل أسلوب  الوقيعة وخطتهم هزيمه لهم . فإستدعاه الباشا وسأله عن سبب رفع لاصليب فى الشوارع ..  فأجابه بأن الأذن برفعه فى ألماكن العامة كان قد صدر من محمد على الباشا منذ حادثة  قتل المسلمين لـ سيدهم بشاى على أن البابا فهم من مقابلة سعيد باشا أنه قد تغير من  نحوه , ورفض الوالي مقابلة البابا بعد ذلك بالرغم من تردد البابا مرارًا على قصره  أملاً فى أن يزيل ما وضعه الواشيين فى صدره . *

*ومما زاد الطين بله أن بعض الأقباط الحمقى زعموا  : أنه بعد أن أبرم معاهدة بين حكومتى مصر والحبشة - يمكن أن يكون الأحباش قوة تساند  القبط , وبالفعل أشاعوا هذا القول ووصل زعمهم إلى البابا كيرلس الرابع فجمعهم وقال  لهم : " يجب أن تدركوا أن إعتماد المسيحى يجب أن يكون على الرب وحده فالأحباش  يريدون منفعتهم وكلما ينتفعون يطمعون فى المزيد " وحكى لأبنائه كل ما ألحقوا به من  إهانات , وقص عليهم أيضاً محاولاتهم فى الإستيلاء على دير السلطان . * 


  البابا كيرلس الرابع يصدر قانوناً بتحديد سن زواج البنت بـ 14 سنة  
*  كان البابا كيرلس الرابع هو أول من سنَّ قانونًا يحدد سن زواج البنت، إذ  قرر عدم تزويجها أقل من 14 سنة، في ذاك العصر الذي كانت فيه الفتاة تتزوج في  الحادية عشر من عمرها، وبهذا سبق البابا كيرلس الرابع عصرة وسبق أيضاً القوانين المدنية والتشريع  المدني بمائة عام . *

*  وأنشأ مجلسًا لحل المشكلات الأسرية  الذى  يعتبر هو نواة المجلس الإكليريكي الآن . *

*  كما أنه  كنسيًا اشترط اعتراف العروسان اعترافًا صريحًا وشخصيًا أمام الكاهن بالرضا  والموافقة على الزواج قبل إتمامه، *

*  كما أنه  اشترط أن تكون هناك فترة فرصة قبل الزواج يدرس فيها الطرفان بعضهما البعض ، فإن  اتفقا يُعقَد الزواج وعقد الأملاك فيما يعرف الان بفترة خطوبة . *

 لاحظ سعيد باشا أيضًا أن البابا أعاد استخدام  التقويم القبطي في المراسلات، وكان الخديوي سعيد قد أبطل استخدامه في المكاتبات  الرسمية واستبدله بالتقويم الميلادي الغربي تقربًا للأجانب منذ أول يناير سنة  1856م. طالت أيام عزلته
*  حكم بأمر السلطان العثمانى عبد الحميد فى تثبيت ملكية دير السلطان  للأقباط الأرثوذكس : *

*  أعمال أخرى في عصره نجح مطران القدس الأنبا  باسيليوس في الحصول على حكم تثبيت ملكية القبط لدير السلطان في القدس بأمر السلطان  عبد الحميد . *

 بابــــــــــا  الأقباط يعترف بخطأه ويطلب من ابنه ان يسامحه 
*  لم يعرف الأقباط  شيئاً أسمه عصمة إنسان ما  عدا الرب يسوع له المجد وعلى هذا فإن الآباء الكهنة والمطارنه والاباء البطاركة  ليسوا معصومين من الخطأ وأنهم بشر .. لأنهم ليسوا أقل من رسل وتلاميذ المسيح الذين  أخطأوا ايضاً , وقد كان البطاركة يعترفون بخطأهم جهاراً دون تردد ودون زعم أو تبرير  للخطأ الذين وقعوا فيه .*
*  وحدث أنه*  بالنسبة إلى المدارس فقد أطمأن علي حسن إدارتها وتقدمها فى التعليم بعد عودته من  اثيوبيا وكان قد عين المعلم برسوم واصف عليها فى غيابه   , ولكن وشى الواشون بالمعلم برسوم واصف  لديه وأحس هذا ألرخن العظيم أن باباه غاضب عليه , فترك الكنيسة القبطية وذهب ليصلى  فى كنيسة الأرمن بإزاء هذا الغضب , ولاحظ البابا كيرلس الرابع غياب أبنه ..   فكتب فى الحال له هذه الكلمات فى خطاب : " ... تحريت عن الموضوع فوجدت نفسى مخطئاً  ومغشوشاً فأرجوا مسامحتى لأننى لم أكن معصوماً عن الخطأ إذ لم أخرج عن كونى بشرياً  .. الحقير كيرلس " .. ولما لم يستجيب من خطابه الأول عاد فكتب له مرة ثانية وقال له  : " ... وإن كان الأوفق حضوركم عندنا بوقت معلوم لنتكلم شفاهياً عن إرادتكم وطلبكم  ولا يكن عندكم فكرة من قبلنا وما تغير قلبنا والكلام المذكور ما قلناه أبداً , وإن  كنا قلنا شئ فهو ليس مغايراً للطبيعة بل نحن وأنتم بشر وأنا لواحد خاطئ وربنا  يرحمنا جميعاً .. الحقير بولس (15) "  
*وبهذه الروح سار أبائنا القديسين .. روح التواضع  والحب والتواضع , فلا شك أنه عندما صالح البابا أبنه معترفاً بخطئه صالحه فى الرب  يسوع مصدر وينبوع الحب الإلهى . *
* أأنــــا صنم جئتم لتسجدوا له *
*وكان البابا يرفض أن يسجد له أحداً حيث كانت  عادة ذلك الزمان التى أخذت من المسلمين الذين يسجدون لصاحب السلطان فكان يقول لهم :  " هل أنا صنم جئتم لتسجدوا له ؟ " *
*وكثيراً ما كان وقت التبخير أثناء الشعائر  الدينية وتقدم إليه كاهن به كان يتمسك بأن يقوم بهذه الخدمه بنفسه قائلاً : " الغرض  من تقدم الكاهن بالبخور إليه هو رجاء صامت بأن يطلب (البابا( إلى الرب أن يقبل  البخور (الصلاة) من الكاهن الخديم , وأن البخور الذى هو صلوات القديسين حينما يمر  الكاهن به امام الأيقونات إنما هو لنفس الغرض , وفى الوقت عينه يمر به وسط الشعب  مبخراً إياة لهدفين : الأول رجاء إلى الله بأن تشمل صلوات القديسين الشعب المجتمع  بالكنيسة , والثانى أن يرفع هؤلاء المصلون إبتهالاتهم لتمتزج بصلوات القديسين  فتتألف من ضراعات الكنيسة المنتصرة والكنيسة المجاهدة وحدة مترابطة من التقرب لإله  السماء (16)*
* إعادة العمل  بالتاريخ القبطى *
*قام سعيد باشا بإلغاء التقويم القبطى الذى ظل  مستعملاً منذ عهود سحيقة فى القدم وأستعمل بدلاً منه التقويم الغربى مجاملة  لأصدقائة الإنجليز والفرنسيين , وقد ظل هذا التقويم مرتبطاً بالزراعة حتى يومنا هذا  ولكن أعاد البابا كيرلس الرابع إستعمال هذا التقويم فى التعامل الدينى بينه وبين  الحكومة كما كان يستعمل فى المدارس القبطية التى أنشأها وصدر قاره بإعادة إستعمال  التقويم القبطى من أول أبيب سنة 1571 ش (17) *
  تجديــــــد الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى 

*  إن جميع الإصلاحات التى قام بها البابا كيرلس  الرابع تعد إنجازات كبيره يلهث الإنسان فى متابعتها فقد كان يعتبر من المخططين  العظماء ومديراً أدار دفه الكنيسة فى إتجاه حضارى فكان يسارع الزمن فى الحقبة  القصيرة التى قضاها فى رئاسته للكنيسة سبع سنوات فقط منها أكثر من سنة ونصف فى  رحلته إلى أثيوبياً التى كلفه لها حاكم مصر للصلح بين مصر واثيوبيا وكان آخر  مشروعاته هو تجديد الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى .  التى كانت استمرت مقرًا له،  وكان يوم الخميس 29 برمودة سنة 1575 ش هو الموعد الذى حدده وضع حجر أساس لبناء جديد  بعد هدم مبناها القديم الملحق ودعا رؤساء الكنائس وكبار رجال الدولة للحفل البابا  كيرلس يعتبره المؤرخين أنه زهرة  ظهرت وأبهرت الجميع من جمالها وعطرها ولكنها  ذبلت وماتت ولكن أعطت قوة فى أصل الكنيسة . *

  الكنيسة الرومانية تحاول ضم الكنيسة القبطية إليها 
*وحدث ذات صباح أنه عندما كان البابا كيرلس الرابع فى حوش الكنيسة  المرقسية يرقب البنائين عند بناء الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى ويحثهم على سرعة العمل  ويخدمهم , وإذا بمندوب البابا الرومانى يدخل ومعه يوحنا مسرة (المترجم ألأول  بالقنصلية الإنجليزية بمصر) بدون سابق ميعاد , فإستقبلهم البابا القبطى بحفاوة وأمر  بإحضار المرطبات ثم القهوة لضيفيه وفهم البابا القبطى أنهم يحاولون ضم الكنيسه  القبطية الوطنيه إلى روما وقبل ان يتفوه الزائر بكلمة سأله يوحنا مسرة المترجم  ليبدأ الحديث فى الموضوع بعد ذلك : " ماذا تفعل ؟ " أجابه : " أنت ترى أننى منشغل  بإقامة كنيسة جديدة بدلاً من القديمة , وقد نفذ المال الذى معى , فأشار على بعض  أحبائى أن احذو حذو بابا رومية فأبيع صكوك الغفران وبذلك أحصل على مبالغ طائلة  أستكمل بها بناء الكنيسة , ولكننى آثرت أن ابحث عن آية فى الإنجيل تبرر هذا العمل  قبل أن أقدم عليه , فما دمتم قد جئتم الآن يمكننى الإستعانة بكما بدلً من إضاعة  الوقت فى البحث عن ألاية المطلوبة" *
*وقام يوحنا مسرة بترجمة كلام البابا القبطى إلى مبعوث بابا روما  إلى ان وصل للجملة الأخيره فحار فى أمره وسكت , وبالتالى لم يجرؤ على مكاشفة البابا  كيرلس الرابع عن سبب الزيارة وأنصرف الإثنان لساعتهما *
* باب الكنيسة  أعلى من المقرر *
*كان عصر سعيد باشا يتسم بالتسامح فى بناء  الكنائس وترميم ما تهدم منها كما أن البابا كيرلس كانت له علاقة قوية بمختلف حكام  الأقاليم أتى إلى البابا يوماً القمص يوسف موسى كاهن كنيسة ميت غمر يشكو أنه قام  بتجديد باب الكنيسة فاصدر المسلمين من أولى الأمر أستصدروا فتوى شرعية أن باب  كنيسته أعلى من المقرر أى كبر طوله فهدموه , فأوعز إليه البابا كيرلس الرابع أن  يلحق به عند ذو الفقار باشا , وقعلاً , فإنه بعد أن إستقر البابا عند الباشا حتى  ظهر القسيس , فسأله قائلاً : " ما الذى جاء بك إلى هنا ؟ " أجابه : " الحق أنى جئت  أشكو من تعدى الحكومة لى لأن الحكومة تريدنى أن أجعل الباب قصيراً منخفض بحيث لا  يمكن للرجل ان يمر بدون أن ينحنى " فقال له البطريرك : " عليك الطاعة ما دمت  محكوماً وليس لك ملك يدافع عنك " وما كاد ذو الفقار باشا يسمع هذا القول حتى قام  لفوره وقابل سعيد باشا وروى له ما سمع ثم قال : " لا يليق أن نسمع بمثل هذه الأمور  فى أيام عدلك " وأصدر سعيد باشا ببناء الباب ثانية على حساب الحكومة . *
*ولما رأى أهالى دقادوس أن جهة كنيستهم فى جهة  غير مناسبة فنقلوا باب كنيستهم من الجهة القبلية إلى الجهة الغربية وجعلوه مرتفعاً  إلى درجة لم تسمح لهم من قبل . *
*وقام أيضاً أهالى طنطا والمحمودية ببناء طنائس  فى مدينتهما وكانوا محرومين من بناء الكنائس على مدى سنين طويلة , وفى أيامه ألغيت  القيود التى تعطل بناء الكنائس وترميمها . *
*ويعتبر أن حكام مصر فى ذلك الوقت غير مصريين  ويرى كثيراً من المؤرخين أنه كان هناك عدل فى حكم الغير مصرى للأقباط , وظلم فى حكم  المصريين الذين أجدادهم كانوا أقباط وأسلموا بظلم الإسلام وخافوا من الموت بسيفه *​


----------



## asmicheal (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لاازال اتابع موضوعك البحثى الشيق 

واتمنى ان تجد وقت لتكملة حتى اغلى بابا ذهبى الفم بابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لاازال اتابع موضوعك البحثى الشيق
> 
> واتمنى ان تجد وقت لتكملة حتى اغلى بابا ذهبى الفم بابا شنودة الثالث



تسمحيلي أديلك المفتاح تكملي لحد لما وقفت أنا ..
ولو أتزنقتي في مصادر أبعتي رسالة 
وأنا هبعتلك مصادر للمعلومات كتتيرة أوي
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*أخي فادى*
*شكراً علي الفكرة الجميلة وأدعو لك بالتوفيق والإستمرار في الكتابة عن باباوات الكنيسة المرقسية الرب يعطيك نعمة وبركة في حياتك آمين*


----------



## عمادفايز (7 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا فادى على المجهود الخرافى الذى بذلتة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااائع يا فادى
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي فادى*
> *شكراً علي الفكرة الجميلة وأدعو لك بالتوفيق والإستمرار في الكتابة عن باباوات الكنيسة المرقسية الرب يعطيك نعمة وبركة في حياتك آمين*



العفو علي أيه بس ..نورت الموضوع وأتمني يكون عجبك ..للأسف الاخت أسميشيل هتكمل بدالي ..عشان عندي حبت ظروف ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2010)

عمادفايز قال:


> *شكرا فادى على المجهود الخرافى الذى بذلتة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



ولا خرافي ولا حاجة مش قوي يعني ..نورت الموضوع يا أستاذ عماد 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود راااااااااااائع يا فادى
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​




ميرسي ليك يا كوكو وديماَ ..كدا معانا بردودك ..صليلي يا كوكو
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2010)

قداسة البابا ديميتريوس الثانيhttp://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بطريرك_الكرازة_المرقسية البابا 111

جلس البابا ديمتريوس الثاني البطريرك ال 111 على السدة الرسولية يوم 15  يونيو 1862 وتنيح يوم 18 يناير 1870 جاء عنه في كتاب " الكافي في تاريخ مصر  القديم والحديث" الجزء الرابع ما يلي:

" .. وكان شهماً عاقلاً محباً للعلوم ، فاعتنى بترتيب المدارس وبالغ في  وضعها على النحو الذي نحاه البابا كيرلس الرابع مؤسسها ، فأعانه الخديوي  إسماعيل على ذلك وأقطع المدارس القبطية أرضاً واسعة مساحتها ألف وخمسمائة  فداناً أوقفت على عمارتها وتوسيع نطاق العلوم فكانت له أعظم عضد "

حضر حفل افتتاح قناة السويس مع ملوك وعظماء العالم يوم 17 نوفمبر 1869.​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2010)

قداسة البابا كيرلس الخامس كانhttp://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بطريرك_الكرازة_المرقسية البابا 112 

ولد يوحنا في عام 1824 أو 1830 / 1831 وفقا لحسابات مختلفة. توفي 7 آب / اغسطس 1927)

بابا الإسكندرية لاثنين وخمسين سنة وتسعة أشهر، اعتبارا من 1 تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر 1874 وحتى وفاته. أطول مدة لبابا في تاريخ الكنيسة القبطيه الارثوذكسيه.[1]

فترة بابويته كانت حقبة من التجديد للكنيسة القبطيه الارثوذكسيه واستمر في العمل الذي بدأه البابا كيرلس الرابع (1854 - 1861) في إصلاح التعليم.

من رجال الكنيسة القبطيه خلال فترة بابويته القديس الانبا ابرام الاسقف، وحبيب جرجس.

وُلد يوحنا بقرية تزمنت التابعة لبني سويف سنة 1824م، وترهب سنة 1844م بدير البراموس باسم الراهب يوحنا البراموسي، وعُرِف باسم يوحنا الناسخ.[2]

في بداية توليه البابويه وجد خلاف بينه وبين اعضاء المجلس الملي العام وكان وكيل المجلس الملي العام في ذلك الوقت بطرس باشا غالى  الذين أصبح رئيس وزراء مصر في وقت لاحق لكن النزاع انتهى في صالح البابا  كيرلس الخامس. هذا الاختلاف على الرغم من أن اعضاء المجلس العام المصلين  انتخبوه ليصبح البابا القبطي وخلافا لتوقعات المجلس أمضى الجزء الأكبر من  حياته البابويه على طرفي نقيض مع المجلس لاعتراضه على تدخل المجلس في امور  الكنيسة [3]

كما أكمل بناء الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالأزبكيه [2]

في عهده تم تأسيس الكلية الأكليريكية والمتحف القبطي  ورسم 44 من الأساقفة والمطارنة منهم قديس القرن العشرين الأنبا ابرآم أسقف  الفيوم وآخر من بقي منهم كان الأنبا اثناثيوس مطران بني سويف الذي تنيح  سنة 1962.[4]​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2010)

البابا يوأنس (يوحنا) التاسع عشر البابا رقم 113 (1929 - 1942).





 
البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر البطرك ال113
( 1929 – 1942 م)
البطرك السادس الذي جلس على كرسي مارمرقس بالكنيسة المرقسية بالازبكية المدينة الأصلية له     :     دير تاسا
الاسم قبل البطريركية     :     يوحنا الراهب ثم يوأنس مطران البحيرة و المنوفية
الدير المتخرج منه     :     البراموس
تاريخ التقدمة     :     7 كيهك 1645 للشهداء – 16 ديسمبر 1928 للميلاد
تاريخ النياحة     :     14 بؤونه 1658 للشهداء – 21 يونيو 1942 للميلاد
مدة الإقامة على الكرسي     :     13 سنة و6 أشهر و5 أيام
مدة خلو الكرسي     :     سنة واحدة و7 أشهر و22 يوما
محل إقامة البطريرك     :     المرقسية بالأزبكيه
محل الدفن     :     كنيسة مارمرقس – الأزبكية
الملوك المعاصرون     :     الملك فؤاد الأول – الملك فاروق الأول
 + ولد من والدين تقيين فنشأ على البر والتقوى وتشرب حب الفضيلة وشغف منذ صغره بقراءة سير القديسين.
+ ترهب بدير السيدة العذراء المعروف بالبراموس بوادي النطرون، رسم قساً ثم قمصاً على الدير وأصبح رئيساً للدير.
+ رسم مطراناً على كرسي إيبارشية البحيرة في 12 برمهات سنة 1603 ش، وعين أيضا وكيلاً للكرازة المرقسية.
+ بعد نياحة الأنبا يوأنس مطران المنوفية في ذلك العهد زكاه شعب الايبارشية  لرعايته فمضت إليه في سنة 1610 ش، وأصبح بذلك مطراناً للبحيرة والمنوفية  ووكيلاً للكرازة المرقسية.
+ اختاروه بطريركاً – بعد نياحة البابا كيرلس الخامس – بعد أن قضى في  المطرانية اثنين وأربعين عاما، ورسم بطريركاً في 7 كيهك سنة 1645 ش.
+ أنشأ مدرسة لاهوتية عليا للرهبان في مدينة حلوان.
+ عمل الميرون المقدس سنة 1648 ش، ثم عمله مرة ثانية خصيصاً للمملكة الأثيوبية.
+ أسلم الروح في 14 بؤونه سنة 1658 ش.
 صلاته تكون معنا آمين.
 السيرة كما ذكرت في كتاب السنكسار
 نياحة البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر البطريرك (113) (14 بؤونة)
 في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1658 للشهداء (1942 م) تنيَّح البابا يوأنس  التاسع عشر وهو الثالث عشر بعد المائة من باباوات الإسكندرية. ولد بدير  تاسا التابعة لمركز البداري بمديرية أسيوط في سنة 1571 للشهداء (1855م) من  والدين تقيين فنشأ علي البر والتقوى وتشرب حب الفضيلة وشغف منذ صغره بقراءة  سير القديسين، ثم تاقت نفسه إلى الاقتداء بهم فقصد دير السيدة العذراء  بالبرموس بوادي النطرون في شهر برمودة سنة 1591 للشهداء. وهناك قضي مدة  الاختبار – التي يقضيها عادة طالب الترهب – علي الوجه الأكمل. ثم أندمج في  سلك الرهبنة في 3 كيهك سنة 1592 للشهداء (1876م). ونظرا لما اتصف به من حدة  الذهن والذكاء المتوقد والعبادة الحارة فقد استقر رأي الآباء علي تزكيته  قسا. فرسمه السعيد الذكر المتنيَّح البابا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك (112) قسا  في سنة 1593 ش ثم قمصا في برمهات سنة 1594 ش. وفي اليوم نفسه أسندت إليه  رئاسة الدير، فمكث في الرئاسة عشر سنوات كان فيها مثال الهمة والحزم  والأمانة وطهارة السلوك والتقوى وحسن التدبير.
 وعندما خلا كرسي أبرشية البحيرة اختاره الشعب مطرانا لهذا الكرسي فرسم  في 12 برمهات سنة 1603 للشهداء (1887 م)، وعين أيضا وكيلا للكرازة  المرقسية. وبعد نياحة الأنبا يوأنس مطران المنوفية في ذلك العهد زكاه شعب  الأبرشية لرعايته فضمت إليه في سنة 1610 للشهداء (1894 م ) وأصبح مطرانا  للبحيرة والمنوفية وكيلا للكرازة المرقسية.
 ولما كانت الإسكندرية هي مقر كرسيه فقد أنشأ بها مدرسة لاهوتية لتعليم  الرهبان كما أرسل من طلبتها بعثة إلى أثينا للاستزادة من دراسة العلوم  اللاهوتية.
 وكان أيراد أوقاف الإسكندرية ضئيلا ولكن بحسن تصرفه وغيرته زاد الإيراد  سنة بعد أخري بفضل ما شيده من العمارات الشاهقة وما جدده من المباني  القديمة كما يرجع إليه الفضل الأكبر في النهوض بالمدارس المرقسية إذ بذل  عناية كبيرة واهتم بأمرها حتى وصلت في قسميها الابتدائي والثانوي إلى مستوي  أرقي المدارس. ونظرا لما أمتاز به من بعد النظر وصائب الرأي فقد اختارته  الحكومة ممثلا للأقباط في عدة مجالس نيابية كمجلس شوري القوانين والجمعية  العمومية ولجنة وضع الدستور وغيرها.
 وقضي في المطرانية اثنين وأربعين عاما حفلت بجلائل الأعمال إذ ساهم في  إنشاء جملة مدارس وبناء وتجديد أغلب كنائس أبرشيته وكان له أوفر نصيب في  تعضيد المشروعات النافعة كذلك وجه عناية خاصة إلى الأديرة البحرية فارتقت  شؤونها بحسن أشرافه عليها ورعايته لها.
 ولما تنيَّح البابا البار الطيب الذكر الأنبا كيرلس الخامس في أول مسرى  سنة 1643 للشهداء (7 أغسطس سنة 1927 م) اجتمع المجمع الإكليريكي في (4 مسري  سنة 1643 ش 10 أغسطس سنة 1927 م) من الآباء المطارنة والأساقفة بالدار  البطريركية وأستقر الرأي علي اختياره قائما مقام البطريرك لإدارة شئون  الأمة والكنيسة لحين رسامة بطريرك. وعلي أثر ذلك تلقي المجمع تذكيات من  عموم الأبرشيات والمجالس الملية بالموافقة علي هذا الاختيار.
 ولبث قائما بأعمال البطريركية سنة واحدة وأربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام دبر في  أثنائها شئون الكرازة المرقسية أحسن تدبير وفي خلالها أصدر المجمع  الإكليريكي برياسته قانونا لتنظيم شئون الأديرة والرهبان.
 أما الأوقاف القبطية فقد رأي بصائب فكره أن تؤلف لجنة برئاسته وعضوية  أثنين من المطارنة وأربعة من أعضاء المجلس الملي العام لمراجعة حسابات  أوقاف الأديرة وقد صدر قرار بذلك من وزير الداخلية.
 ونظرا لما يعرفه الجميع عنه من طهارة السيرة والخصال الحميدة والنسك  والزهد وكمال الأخلاق فقد انتهي الإجماع علي اختياره بطريركا بتزكيات من  الأباء المطارنة والكهنة وأعيان الشعب والمجالس الملية فرسم بطريركا في  صباح الأحد 7 كيهك سنة 1645 للشهداء (16 ديسمبر سنة 1928 م) بالكاتدرائية  المرقسية الكبرى بمصر باحتفال عظيم حضره نائب الملك والأمراء والوزراء  وكبار رجال الدولة وعظماء المصريين من مختلف الطوائف ومطارنة الطوائف  الشرقية والغربية ووزراء الدول المفوضون.
 وبعد رسامته وجه عنايته إلى الاهتمام بشئون الأمة والكنيسة وكان أول  مظهر لهذه العناية أنشأ مدرسة لاهوتية عليا للرهبان في مدينة حلوان كما رسم  للمملكة الأثيوبية مطرانا قبطيا وأربعة أساقفة من علماء الأثيوبيين.  وتوثيقا لِعُرَى الاتحاد بين الكنيستين القبطية والأثيوبية سافر إلى البلاد  الأثيوبية، ومكث هناك ثلاثة عشر يوماً كان فيها موضع الاحتفاء العظيم.  ورسم في أديس أبابا رئيس رهبان الأحباش (خليفة القديس تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي)  أسقفاً، وشاءت العناية الربانية أن يتولي عمل الميرون المقدس فعمله في سنة  1648 للشهداء (1930 م) وكان قد مضي علي عمله مائة وعشر سنين منذ عهد  المتنيَّح البابا بطرس المائة والتاسع من باباوات الإسكندرية كما عمله مرة  ثانية خصيصا للملكة الأثيوبية بحضور الأنبا كيرلس مطران أثيوبيا والأنبا  بطرس أحد الأساقفة الأثيوبيين.
 ويضيق المجال عن تعداد فضائله التي تجلت من حين لآخر في السهر علي مصلحة  الكنيسة والعطف علي المحتاجين ومؤازرة ومعاونة الجمعيات الخيرية ومعاهد  التعليم ماديا وأدبيا وتعضيد المشروعات النافعة التي عادت علي الأقباط  بالخير والبركات.
 وفي أثناء رئاسته الكرسي المرقسي نشبت الحرب بين مملكة أثيوبيا  وإيطاليا، حدثت مشاكل مع ممثل الأقباط في الحبشة (المطران) وتم إعادته إلى  الديار المصرية لأنه لم يوافق إيطاليا علي انفصال الكنيسة الأثيوبية عن  الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
 وفي 27 نوفمبر سنة 1937 قرر نائب ملك إيطاليا استقلال كنيسة أثيوبيا  وانفصالها عن الكرسي الإسكندري. وعين الأنبا أبرآم الأسقف الأثيوبي  بطريركاً علي أثيوبيا، لكن الله عاقبه علي هذه الخيانة فأصيب بالعمى ومات.  ثم قرر المجمع المقدس الإسكندري حرم أبرآم المذكور وعدم الاعتراف به ولا  بالأساقفة الذين رسمهم.
 ولكن هذا الحال لم يدم كثيرا إذا قامت الحرب العظمي في سنة 1939 ودخلت  إيطاليا الحرب ضد إنجلترا وفرنسا. وفي سنة 1941 م استرد إمبراطور أثيوبيا  مملكته من إيطاليا وعاد الأنبا كيرلس مطران الإمبراطورية الأثيوبية إلى  كرسيه مكرما في 30 مايو سنة 1942 م مصحوبا بوفد بطريركي مكون من سعادة صادق  وهبه باشا ومريت بك غالي وفرج بك موسى قنصل مصر بأثيوبيا سابقا.
 وبعد أن اطمأن البابا يوأنس علي عودة أثيوبيا إلى حظيرة أمها الكنيسة  القبطية كان قد اعتراه مرض الشيخوخة فاسلم الروح في الساعة الثانية من  صبيحة الأحد 14 بؤونة سنة 1665 ش (21 يونية سنة 1942 م) بركة صلاته تكون  معنا. آمين​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2010)

البابا *مكاريوس الثالث* (18 فبراير 1872 - 31 أغسطس 1945) البطريرك ال 114 للكرازة المرقسية.





كان مطران أسيوط قبل أن يصبح البابا، وهو ثاني اسقف / مطران يصبح البابا بعد البابا يوحنا التاسع عشر (1928 - 1945)

ولد في مدينة المحلة الكبرى في 18 فبراير 1872  من اسرة عريقة ومشهورة باسم القسيس امتازت بالفضيلة والتدين فنشأ منذ  نعومة اظفاره في وسط متدين تقى تلقى علومه الابتدائية والثانوية في المحلة وطنطا وكان منذ صباه مولعا بالوحدة مهتما بحفظ الالحان الكنسية ولما بلغ السادسة عشر هجر العالم وقصد دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادي النطرون  سنة 1888م وحقق رغبته في العبادة والزهد وكان اسمه الراهب عبد المسيح  فتفرغ للعبادة ودرس الكتاب المقدس والكتب الكنسية والطقوس القبطية وسرعان  ما ظهرت فضائله وتقواه وذاعت سمعته الطاهرة بين الرهبان وقد امتاز بنسخ  الكتب وحسن الخط القبطي والعربي كما اتقن فنون الزخرفة القبطية الدينية  وبعد أن سيم قسا قضى في الحياة الكنسية حوالي ست سنوات ثم توجه إلى دير البراموسالبابا كيرلس الخامس  قمصا وكاتم لاسراره كما كلفه بالتدريس في مدرسة الرهبان واسند ايه التدريس  اللغة القبطية والفرنسية وكان في نيته ان يرسم مطرانا لكرسى مصر ولكنه بعد  25 شهر من وصول القمص عبد المسيح للقاهرة مات الانبا ميخائيل اسقف أسيوط فحضر إلى القاهرة  وفد من اسيوط ووقع اختيارهم على القمص الجليل وزكوه مطرانا لاسيوط فلم  يقبل البابا في بادئ الامر طلبهم لأنه كان يحتفظ به ليقيمه مطرانا للقاهرة  ومساعد لغبطته في إدارة الشئون الكرازة المرقسية. سنة 1895م حيث سامه 

ولما الح الوفد في الطلب واشتدوا في الرجاء قبل البابا اختياهم له ورسمه مطرانا لأسيوط في 11 يوليو 1897  م وكان وقتئذ في الرابعة والعشرين من عمره وسماه مكاريوس فذهب إلى مقر  كرسيه وهو شاب يافع لا سلاح له الا تقواه وزهده وعلمه فشمر عن ساعد جده  وماضي عزمه وحنكة الشيوخ وتجربتهم بالرغم من حداثة سنه في ضم الشتات وتركيز  العقيدة فحفظ للشعب وحدته وللكنيسة مقامها وقدسيتها ونجح نجاح باهر ولم  يكتف بالبرنامج الذي وضعه للإصلاح الكنسى بل عقد مؤتمر قبطيا عظيما في  مدينة أسيوط رغم الاعتراضات التي قامت في سبيله ولم يكتف بذلك بل قدم  للبابا كيرلس الخامس في أول سنة 1920 م رسالة عن المطالب الإصلاحية الملية  بالاشتراك مع زميله الانبا ثاوفيلس اسقف منفلوط وأبنوب وقتئذ مما دل على عظم كفاءته ورغبته في اعلاء كلمة الحق.

ولما تنيح البابا كيرلس الخامس في سنة 1928 رشحه الشعب للكرسى البطريركى لتحقيق مطالب الإصلاح ولكن حالت الظروف واعتلى البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر ولما تنيح البابا يوأنس التاسع عشر في سنة 1944 م شاءت العناية الالهية ان يتبوأ الانبا مكاريوس الثالث العرش المرقسى ورسم بطريركا على الكرازة المرقسبة في 13 فبراير 1944 م.

وبعد أن تبوأ كرسى البطريركيه اصدر وثيقة تاريخية في 22 فبراير 1944م  غرضها الأساسي إصلاح الاديرة وترقية رهبانها علميا وروحيا وامر بمحاسبه  نظارها ورؤسائها وقد أدى هذا الامر إلى انقسام كبير بين المجمع المقدسوالمجلس الملي العام  وفى 7 يونيه 1944م قدم المجمع المقدس إلى البابا وإلى وزير العدل مذكرة  بالاعتراض على قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين لأنه يهدم قانونا من  قوانين الكنيسة القبطية كما يمس سرين من اسرار الكنيسة وهما سر الزواج وسر  الكهنوت وقد استمر النزاع وتعذر التوفيق بين المجمع والمجلس الملي العام وفشل المحاولات التي قام بها البابا للتوفيق بينهم حتى اضطر البابا إلى هجر العاصمة مقر كرسيه واعتكف في حلوان ثم اتجه إلى الاديرة الشرقية بصحبة الاباء المطارنة واستقر بدير أنطونيوس ثم انتقل إلى دير الأنبا بولا وكانت هذه الحوادث المؤلمة ضجة في اوساط الشعب القبطي. 

ولما علم رئيس الوزراء بهذا الامر عمل على عودة البابا مكرما إلى كرسيه  فكلل عمله بالنجاح وبعد ذلك عاد البابا من الدير واستقبله الشعب استقبال  حافلا وانعقد أول المجمع المقدس برئاسته واصدر في أول يناير 1945اثيوبيا وقصر الطلاق على الزنا  ووضع قانونا للأحوال الشخصية وإنشاء كلية لاهوتية للرهبان والمحافظة على  مال الوقف القبطى وحسن سير لعمل بالديوان القبطى وتشكيل لجنة دائمة لفحص  الكتب الدينية والطقسية وإنشاء سجل في كل كنيسة يسجل فيها أسماء كل عائلة  قبطية وأسماء المعمدين والشمامسة والمرتقين والمنتقلين عدة قرارات أهمها تمثيل كنيسة اثيوبيا في المجمع الاسكندرى تبادل البعثات بين مصر واثيوبيا وإنشاء معهد اكليريكى في ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2010)

يوساب (يوسف)الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكنيسة رقم 115 (1946 - 1956).
كان مطران جرجا قبل أن يصبح البابا، وهو ثالث اسقف / مطران يصبح البابا بعد البابوات البابا يوحنا التاسع عشر (1928 - 1942) والبابا مكاريوس الثالث (1942 - 1944) [1]
تم عزله من منصبه من الكنيسة القبطيه
هو قديس في اثيوبيا لتعيينة أول بطريرك لاثيوبيا ومنحة الكنيسة  الارثوذكسيه الاثيوبيه الاستقلال الكامل. لم تعترف الكنيسة الاثيوبيه بعزله  من منصبه من الكنيسة القبطيه، واسم البابا يوساب الثاني يثير في الخدمات  الكنسيه في اثيوبيا البطريرك طويلة بعد أن تم عزله من منصبه.


ولد يوساب الثاني في بلدة النغاميش محافظة سوهاج سنة 1875 واندمج في سلك الرهبنة بدبر القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس 1900 باسمه الأصلي اقلاديوس وكان له من العمر 15 عاماً وعكف في الدير على الدراسة و
لما أمتاز به من رغبة في العلم أوفده البابا كيرلس الخامس في بعثة علمية إلى أثينا سنة 1902 حيث درس في جامعتها اللاهوتية أربعة سنين أتم في نهايتها دراسته وحصل على اجازتها العلمية وقد أجاد اللغتين الفرنسية واليونانية إلى جانب اللغتين القبطية والعربية.
بعد عودته تولى مناصب دينية كثيرة وفي سنة 1912 عين رئيساً لأديرة  الأقباط في القدس وفلسطين ثم وكيلاً عاماً لأيباراشية الكرسي الأورشليمي.
في 5 نوفمبر 1920 رسمه البابا كيرلس الخامس على كرسي ايباراشية جرجا  باسم الأنبا يوساب بعد فصله عن أخميم الذي رسم له في اليوم نفسه الأنبا  بطرس كما فصل عنه البلينا ورسم لها الأنبا ابرآم يوم 3 مارس 1921 بناء على  ما طالبت به عائلة البطارسة وقد تكفلت بكل ما تتطلبه المطرانية من اقامة  ونفقات.
في يوم 26 مايو 1946 ارتقى كرسي البابوية وقد أنتقل إلى الأمجاد السمائية يوم 13 نوفمبر 1956.[

في‏ ‏يناير‏1951 قام ألأنبا يوساب الثاني بترقية الأسقف الأثيوبى الأنبا باسيليوس إلى رتبة مطران لكنيسة أثيوبيا[2] ‏‏ ‏مع‏ ‏السماح‏ ‏له‏ ‏برسامة‏ ‏خمسة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأساقفة‏ ‏الأثيوبيين‏[3]

بالرغم من ورعه إلا إنه كان ضعيف الشخصية ولم يستطع أن يوقف نفوذ  سكرتيره الخاص الذي كان الأموال من بيع الرتب الكنسية لغير المستحقين، وهي  جريمة خطيرة تسمى بـ"السيمونية" (نسية إلى سيمون الساحر الذي أراد شراء مواهب الروح القدس بالمال، والقصة مذكورة في سفر أعمال الرسل).
ونتيجة لذلك الفساد الذي انتشر في جسد الكنيسة، جرت عدة محاولات لتصحيح  هذا الوضع وعزل سكرتير البابا. حتى إن بعض الشباب القبطي المتهور قام بخطف  البابا من مقره واجباره على التوقيع على مطالبهم الإصلاحية! ولكنها كانت  خطوة لم تحظى بأي قبول في الأوساط القبطية وباءت بالفشل سريعاً.[4]
1956 اتفق أعضاء المجمع المقدس والمجلس الملي العام -ولأول مرة في التاريخ القبطي- على تعيين لجنة أسقفية للقيام بأعمال البابا بدلاً منه.[4] وتشكيل اللجنة من اصحاب النيافة : الأنبا أغابيوس مطران ديروط وقسقام، الأنبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط، الأنبا بنيامين مطران المنوفية[2]

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2010)

كيرلس السادس بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية, بطريرك الكنيسة القبطيه الأرثوذكسية 116 في الفترة ما بين 10 مايو 1959 و 9 مارس 1971.



1 حياته قبل الرهبنة
2 انخراطه في سلك الرهبنة
3 اعتلائه كرسي البابوية
4 رسامة بطريرك جاثليق لإثيوبيا
5 احداثاً تاريخيه
6 وفاته
7 مواضيع مرتبطة
8 وصلات خارجية
9 مصادر
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2010)

البابا *شنودة الثالث*
 (اسمه الحقيقى نظير جيد)(3 أغسطس 1923  -)، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وسائر بلاد المهجر ال 117.  كان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي قبل أن يصبح البابا، وهو رابع اسقف أو مطران  يصبح البابا بعد البابا يوحنا التاسع عشر (1928 - 1942) ومكاريوس الثالث (1942 - 1944) ويوساب الثاني (1946 - 1956)



1 دراسته
2 انخراطه في العمل الديني
3 باباويته
4 خلافه مع السادات
5 حكم مبارك
6 البابا وتعداد المسيحيين في مصر
7 مصادر
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

محتاج اعمل اب للموضوع ده
​


----------

